# Algeria's celebration of November first and the uninvited guest



## Ceylal

Following an Algerian call to end occupied territories in Africa in Abuja, Morocco recalled its Ambassador for consultation. Algeria took note and regretted the Moroccan action. On November 1st, its consulate in Marrakech was storm and the Algerian flag lowered and torn without any interference from the Moroccan security forces present on site. The Algerian reaction was strong but measured . Morocco's desecration of the Algerian flag was seen as an affront not only to the Algerian government but to the Algerian people in its entirety. As off today Morocco has not publicly and formally apologized, beside expressing regrets to an isolated case, which Algeria refuted. 
Morocco by all measures is a bad student of history and has not learn anything from the Moubarak's Egypt in its armed wrestling with Algeria after the soccer game that opposed their respective teams.
The year if not years ahead , Morocco will certainly test the Algerian resolve and what drive her and her citizenry.
[video]



[/video]

The rest ....of November 1st was a display of remembrance, dignity, honor and pride.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

7abibi absolutely beautiful pictures. What kind of horses are those? Some of them look like the world famous Arabian horses.

Also don't forget Sharif Abd al-Qadir ibn Muhyiddin or Abdelkader el Djezairi as he is also known as. Great Muslim, Algerian hero and one of the biggest heroes in the Arab world in the last 2 centuries.











Eternal honor and respect to the Algerian heroes that defeated the French parasites.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nice pictures my berber frnd!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Will we be seeing a war in near future between both allied states to KSA? Hmm my stomach is puking over this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Will we be seeing a war in near future between both allied states to KSA? Hmm my stomach is puking over this



No war between two largely brotherly Arab countries of a similar Arab/Berber stock. Impossible. I am sure there will be diplomatic solution. Arabs like arguing. Do I need to mention the Algeria-Egypt confrontations and hundreds of others throughout history?

Rivalry does not equal conflict. At the end of the day all countries are rivals in the way that they all look for their own best interests before anything else. Same with people.


----------



## Arabian Legend

Saudi Arabia and the rest of the GCC states stand with Morocco and recognize the western Sahara as a part of the Moroccan territories whether Algeria like it or not. 

Happy independence day btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangerPK

Both Arab Muslim countries..yet have issues? Come to our neighborhood then, we'll show you some real drama....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> Saudi Arabia and the rest of the GCC states stand with Morocco and recognize the western Sahara as a part of the Moroccan territories whether Algeria like it or not.
> 
> Happy independence day btw.



There is a rivalry going there between the two like almost among every Arab state to a certain agree. We don't have to mention Qatar here.

Western Sahara should indeed be part of Morocco or just become a separate entity. 

From what I recall it is disputed territory but more or less self-governed. 

If it was a independent country then we would be taking about the 76th biggest country in the world (over 200 countries in the world) but only a population of 500.000.

I don't actually know if the land contains a lot of resources. At least it has a long coastline to the Atlantic but Morocco already has that.

Not sure what it is all about. Maybe @Ceylal can elaborate. 

It is better to have unity instead of several states, emirates, kingdoms, sheikdoms, sultanates etc. once again. So for that reason I support the Moroccan claim which is the most logical one IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

RangerPK said:


> Both Arab Muslim countries..yet have issues? Come to our neighborhood then, we'll show you some real drama....



Not troubles or issues. These are just mild disputes. 

I don't think they wish to make some dramas like the ones we see in the subcontinent though...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

The Algerian press and the Moroccan consulate invasion


al-Hasani said:


> 7abibi absolutely beautiful pictures. What kind of *horses* are those? Some of them look like the world famous Arabian horses.


TIts a north african horse known as the "BARB" little smaller in size than the ARABIAN, but stronger and more resilient.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barb_horse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ceylal said:


> The Algerian press and the Moroccan consulate invasion
> 
> TIts a north african horse known as the "BARB" little smaller in size than the ARABIAN, but stronger and more resilient.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barb_horse



In terms of strenght then it appears to me that they are very similar. The Arabian horse for instance is world famous for its endurance and strength too although both breads tend to be similar from what I can gather here and on the pictures.

From the same link you posted:



> The Barb may have had more influence on the racing breeds throughout the world than any other horse except the Arabian.[5]





> Today, Arabian bloodlines are found in almost every modern breed of riding horse.



Do you think that there will be any confrontation between Morocco and Algeria? It makes no sense in my eyes. Two very similar countries of the same Arab-Berber stock with many more similarities than opposites.

Also what is your view on Western Sahara? Should it be a separate country or be a part of Morocco? And what is the Algerian position? Do they claim Western Sahara?

Also this should be the least of Algeria's worries given the volatile region (conflict in Mali, lawless Niger, conflict in Libya, Tunisia and the "Wild South" that covers nearly 90% of Algerian territory).

Morocco and Algeria should cooperate on those issues IMO.

I would very much like to hear your views on those questions.

I know there was a conflict in Western Sahara where Morocco supported one party and Algeria the other and the "Sand war" between the two countries a decade earlier and that the border remains closed between the two countries.

But it seems strange for me nevertheless.


----------



## Ceylal

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Will we be seeing a war in near future between both allied states to KSA? Hmm my stomach is puking over this


unlikely, unless the makhzen take his desires for reality.
Algeria got used to live with an unhappy; raucous ; and belligerent monarchy, but limited in scope to a political jabs between the two governments. What is different this time, the invasion of the consulate and the desecration of the flag on this particular date of November the first was seen by the Algerian citizen as an an affront to the memory of their dead heros and an insult directed at them. The Moroccan reply as an isolated incident add insult to injury. Algeria has not reply yet nor swept the incident under the rug.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ceylal said:


> unlikely, unless the makhzen take his desires for reality.
> Algeria got used to live with an unhappy; raucous ; and belligerent monarchy, but limited in scope to a political jabs between the two governments. What is different this time, the invasion of the consulate and the desecration of the flag on this particular date of November the first was seen by the Algerian citizen as an an affront to the memory of their dead heros and an insult directed at them. The Moroccan reply as an isolated incident add insult to injury. Algeria has not reply yet nor swept the incident under the rug.



Ceylal, that incident is obviously unfortunate but what caused it to begin with? I also remember that you were/are not pleased with the Algerian regime either from what I have gathered and remember. Please elaborate on that as well.

Do you think that there will be any confrontation between Morocco and Algeria? It makes no sense in my eyes. Two very similar countries of the same Arab-Berber stock with many more similarities than opposites.

Also what is your view on Western Sahara? Should it be a separate country or be a part of Morocco? And what is the Algerian position? Do they claim Western Sahara?

Also this should be the least of Algeria's worries given the volatile region (conflict in Mali, lawless Niger, conflict in Libya, Tunisia and the "Wild South" that covers nearly 90% of Algerian territory).

Morocco and Algeria should cooperate on those issues IMO.

I would very much like to hear your views on those questions.

I know there was a conflict in Western Sahara where Morocco supported one party and Algeria the other and the "Sand war" between the two countries a decade earlier and that the border remains closed between the two countries.

But it seems strange for me nevertheless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Arabian Legend said:


> Saudi Arabia and the rest of the GCC states stand with Morocco t.


Not really...You don't even know the weight of Algeria in the Kingdom and in the most influent states of the GCC. In that case, tell me why neither Jordan or Morocco has gain membership with the GCC after they were both invited?


> and *recognize* the western Sahara as a part of the *Moroccan territories* whether Algeria like it or not.


 All the Moslem refuse to state their positions on that issue including the Algerian islamic party. The important thing that those territories have nver been recognized as Moroccan by the international court of the Hague and by the United Nation. The only countries that favor the notion, is France and Spain for their respective interest. Morocco expansionist policies are not new and Algerian will never tolerate, accomodate with a North African* ISRAEL.*



> Happy independence day btw.


Thank you.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Hey there! What's up? How's life?  .. I haven't seen you for a while, I hope you're doing good. 

Well, 

Regarding the desecration of the flag, I think all of us ( Non-Algerians ) should condemned this kind of unacceptable act. At the same time, we can't blame Morocco for it, they probably couldn't do much to stop the guy who stormed the consulate. 

I'm sure things will be sorted out soon for better, after all, we happen to be friends with both nations and their people. 



Ceylal said:


> unlikely, unless the makhzen take his desires for reality.
> Algeria got used to live with an unhappy; raucous ; and belligerent monarchy, but limited in scope to a political jabs between the two governments. What is different this time, the invasion of the consulate and the desecration of the flag on this particular date of November the first was seen by the Algerian citizen as an an affront to the memory of their dead heros and an insult directed at them. The Moroccan reply as an isolated incident add insult to injury. Algeria has not reply yet nor swept the incident under the rug.


----------



## Ceylal

al-Hasani said:


> There is a rivalry going there between the two like almost among every Arab state to a certain agree. We don't have to mention Qatar here.


Morocco expansionist's dreams date way back. They claimed Senegal when it became independant, claim also Mauretania and took them 10 years to recognise her as a state, claimed the 1/2 west of Algeria and tried to invade us in 1963 and when beaten back , H2 declared it was a joke that his Algerian Brothers failed to understand...Algeria is used to a bi-polar neighbor.



> Western Sahara should indeed be part of Morocco or just become a separate entity.


Western Sahara is a different entity from Morocco and has never been under the Moroccan sovereignty at any period. The Sahraoui fought the Spanish occupying forces for their independence. Morocco invaded them after the Spanish departure. After a fighter fight between the Sahraoui and the FAR and the toll on Morocco, Hassan II was forces to accept a truce and a referendum set to take place under the auspice of the UN to give a voice for the Sahraoui to chose between total independant state or to stay self governed under Moroccan authority. To this day Morocco with the help of France, refused to implement any UN decision , as Israel does in the middle east.



> If it was a independent country then we would be taking about the 76th biggest country in the world (over 200 countries in the world) but only a population of 500.000.
> 
> I don't actually know if the land contains a lot of resources. At least it has a long coastline to the Atlantic but Morocco already has that.



Sahraoui are about 150,000 and the western Sahara is rich in phosphates, Iron, Copper, Ol and its cost is one of the richest in fish and marine life.





> It is better to have unity instead of several states, emirates, kingdoms, sheikdoms, sultanates etc. once again..



Have you seen arab states agreeing on something? just have a look a the arab league. the last time Arab States agreed on something was in 1975, because in those time they were led by men of another dimension..








> So for that reason I support the *Moroccan claim* which is the most logical one IMO



The Sahraoui deserve to be independant and it is in their right...Was it *born free* the first pillar of islam?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Regarding the desecration of the flag, I think all of us ( Non-Algerians ) should condemned this kind of unacceptable act. At the same time, we can't blame Morocco for it,* they probably couldn't do much* to stop the guy who stormed the consulate.


I don't buy that my friend. We talk about Morocco where nothing of the sort can be done without the OK of the King. 
The King tried to drag us in his game and failed just like Mubarak before him and both failed. The Algerian response is coming and if the king will shoulder the blame of any turmoil that might be facing in the years to come.


----------



## Ceylal

al-Hasani said:


> Do you think that there will be any confrontation between *Morocco and Algeria*? It makes no sense in my eyes. Two very similar countries of the same Arab-Berber stock with many more similarities than opposites.


A war no, unless the King does something stupid. At Algeria will not start military hostilities unless its borders are militarily violated. what Algeria will do know is to tighten the border for human illegal crossing and border illegal trades. That by itself will their eastern economy in dire strait.



> Also what is your view on *Western Sahara*? Should it be a separate country or be a part of Morocco? And what is the Algerian position? Do they claim Western Sahara?


Western Sahara will be viable state , has a lot natural resources and an educate population...They can sustain on their own better than many African states. algeria has no claim and never had any on any neighbor we shared border with.



> Also this should be the least of* Algeria's worries* given the volatile region (conflict in Mali, lawless Niger, conflict in Libya, Tunisia and the "Wild South" that covers nearly 90% of Algerian territory).


Worries about Morocco? of course no body want a war, but that doesn't mean that we are afraid of the Morrocan forces...they are no match..their troops are old, with an absolete equipment, the only thing potent they have is the F16, but to this day they have yet to create an operating squadron.



> I know there was a conflict in Western Sahara where Morocco supported one party and Algeria the other


It was between the Polisario , the Sahraoui guerilla force and the invading Moroccan forces...Moroccan were really mauled and Hassan II was forced to sign truce and agreed to referendum








Moroccan wall























> and the "*Sand war"* between the two countries a decade earlier and that the border remains closed between the two countries.


That it took place in 1963. Morocco invaded us to reclam Tindouf and Becher but was beaten back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

@ El-Hassani,
[video]



[/video]

Short history of the western Sahara
[video]



[/video]

Moroccan royal history
[video]



[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Boumedienne and Morocco
[video]



[/video]

Recently a Moroccan main party chief demand the invasion of Algeria

[video]



[/video]

Emir Abdelkader intervening to end the strife between Muslim and Christian in Syria.







> *L’apogée récente de la crise syrienne, au tournant de l’été a mis en lumière le mépris nourri par le camp occidental à l’égard du nationalisme arabe : parmi les principaux médias ayant couvert les événements, la plupart se sont bornés à décrire le régime baasiste de Damas comme une autocratie brutale et sanguinaire [1].*
> 
> Bien peu d’éditorialistes ont rappelé le rôle historique des Assad dans le maintien du caractère pluriconfessionnel de la nation syrienne au sein de la poudrière proche-orientale. Alors que l’atlantisme insensé de l’administration française a manqué de provoquer un embrasement, évité de justesse grâce à la diplomatie russe [2], il est troublant de constater que l’une des figures historiques du nationalisme algérien était liée de par son histoire à la France et à Damas. L’émir Abd el-Kader, par ailleurs théologien soufiste reconnu, avait œuvré en faveur du dialogue islamo-chrétien dans l’actuelle capitale syrienne.
> 
> 
> 
> *Un rôle fédérateur dans la résistance algérienne à l’expansion coloniale*
> 
> Abd el-Kader ben Mahieddine naît en 1808 près de Mascara, dans l’ouest algérien. Fils du dignitaire soufi Sidi Mahieddine, il reçoit dans son enfance une éducation riche en enseignements théologique, littéraire et linguistique. Il accomplit notamment le pèlerinage à La Mecque en 1816 [3]. En 1830, le débarquement français, bientôt suivi des prises d’Alger et d’Oran, marque la fin de la domination ottomane sur l’Algérie et le début d’une guerre coloniale qui durera dix-sept ans. Sidi Mahieddine s’impose rapidement comme le chef de l’insurrection des tribus de l’Ouest ; après sa mort en 1833, c’est son fils Abd el-Kader, nommé émir, qui prendra la tête de la rébellion.
> 
> En 1840, soit dix ans après le début du conflit, une escarmouche aux environs d’Alger aboutit à la capture par les hommes d’Abd el-Kader de plusieurs Français, parmi lesquels le sous-intendant militaire Massot. C’est à cette occasion que Mgr Dupuch, nommé évêque d’Alger en 1838, intervient auprès de l’émir par l’intermédiaire de l’abbé Suchet [4] et demande la libération des prisonniers. Les échanges entre Mgr Dupuch et Abd el-Kader aboutiront non seulement à des échanges de prisonniers dès 1841, mais aussi à une profonde et durable amitié dont les archives de l’évêché d’Alger conservent, sous la forme de lettres, le témoignage. Cependant, l’afflux de troupes en provenance de la métropole et les rivalités opposant entre elles diverses tribus algériennes contribuent à l’affaiblissement de l’émir ; ce dernier doit alors se rendre en 1847. L’Algérie passe alors sous domination française.
> *L’exil français*
> 
> Défait par l’armée française, l’émir n’eut d’autre choix que de se résoudre à la captivité, dont il négocia néanmoins les conditions : il souhaitait que son exil le menât vers une terre musulmane. Ce souhait ne fut pas respecté par Guizot, alors chef du gouvernement. C’est à destination de Toulon que l’émir embarque en compagnie de ses proches, leur captivité devant bientôt se poursuivre aux châteaux de Pau et d’Amboise. Durant cette période, l’émir se consacre à l’étude, maintient un contact épistolaire avec Mgr Dupuch et l’abbé Suchet, et reçoit nombre de visiteurs fascinés par sa personnalité, son passé guerrier et l’étendue de ses connaissances. Mgr Dupuch, entretemps rentré en métropole, n’aura de cesse d’intercéder en sa faveur auprès de l’État et c’est en 1852 que Napoléon III met fin à sa captivité : après un passage par Brousse en Turquie, l’émir et sa suite rejoindront Damas.
> 
> 
> 
> *Damas, l’épisode de 1860 et la franc-maçonnerie*
> 
> Établi dans la future capitale syrienne, alors sous domination ottomane, l’émir jouera un rôle de premier plan lors des émeutes de 1860. Vraisemblablement instrumentalisées dans le contexte de la lutte d’influence entre un empire vieillissant et des puissances coloniales rivales très actives au Proche-Orient (la France et l’Angleterre), ces événements verront des émeutiers majoritairement druzes et sunnites prendre pour cible les populations chrétiennes. Au nom de la foi musulmane, l’émir prit la défense des chrétiens qu’il hébergea dans son palais, et alla jusqu’à menacer les émeutiers de dresser contre eux sa garde personnelle, composée d’algériens, pour garantir la sécurité de ses hôtes. Plusieurs centaines de chrétiens damascènes auront été sauvés par l’intervention de l’émir [5] ; sa conduite lui vaudra de nombreux témoignages de reconnaissance et des décorations comme l’ordre de Saint Pie X, l’insigne de Grand Croix de la Légion d’honneur [6] ou l’ordre de l’Aigle Blanc décerné par le tsar russe [7].
> 
> 
> 
> Au cours des années qui suivirent, la franc-maçonnerie, probablement aguichée par la popularité désormais internationale de l’émir, entreprit de le rallier à sa cause. Des loges parisiennes du Grand Orient initièrent en 1860 une correspondance avec Abd el-Kader ; si les contacts semblent effectivement avoir abouti à une initiation de l’émir en 1864, aucune source sérieuse n’atteste d’une éventuelle activité de l’émir au sein d’institutions maçonniques après 1865 [8]. Le biographe d’Abd el-Kader Bruno Étienne (franc-maçon revendiqué) mentionne une rupture intervenue en 1877 à la suite de l’abandon du Grand Architecte de l’univers [9] : toutefois, l’existence de la lettre de rupture de l’émir est sujette à débat [10] et il est probable que les contacts entre Abd el-Kader et le Grand Orient aient pris fin bien plus tôt, suite à la première rencontre avec des responsables maçonniques à Paris en 1865.
> 
> Alors que, sous le double effet de la propagande mondialiste et de l’exacerbation des tensions inter-ethniques et inter-religieuses, les nationalismes se voient à tort et de manière systématique opposés entre eux et associés au mépris des cultures allochtones, l’émir Abd el-Kader incarne un nationalisme algérien naissant pleinement compatible avec la tradition et le dialogue islamo-chrétien. Aujourd’hui mal connues du grand public ou récupérées, de telles figures peuvent pourtant illustrer de manière singulière une grille de lecture alternative diamétralement opposée au « conflit de civilisation » promu par tant de médias contemporains.
> 
> *Notes*
> [1] http://www.lemonde.fr/a-la-une/article/2013/09/29/bachar-al-assad-le-survivant_3486796_3208.html
> 
> [2] http://www.lemonde.fr/proche-orient...ination-des-armes-chimiques_3477747_3218.html
> 
> [3] http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...ue-valence.cef.fr/IMG/pdf_emir_abdelkader.pdf
> 
> [4] "L’émir et les chrétiens", Conférence du 7 décembre 2004 à Lyon de Mgr TEISSIER et de M. BOUTALEB.
> 
> [5] http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...ue-valence.cef.fr/IMG/pdf_emir_abdelkader.pdf
> 
> [6] "L’émir et les chrétiens", Conférence du 7 décembre 2004 à Lyon de Mgr TEISSIER et de M. BOUTALEB
> 
> [7] http://www.lexpressiondz.com/actualite/150404-de-l-emir-abdelkader-a-medvedev.html
> 
> [8] Xavier Yacono, 1966, Numéro spécial, Histoire maçonnique, Revue maçonnique, Humanisme 57, Éditions du Centre de documentation du Grand Orient de France, mai-juin, p. 13
> 
> [9] Bruno Étienne, 1994, Abdelkader, Paris, Hachette, p. 322.
> 
> [10] http://books.openedition.org/ifpo/1....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Ceylal

Well, it seems I learned something new and saw it from another side this time. I have to say now that Western Sahara should decide their own fate and that they should be their own country and preferably become the Arab country number 23. 

What I tried to say is that I find it sad that two Sunni Muslim states like Algeria and Morocco both of an fellow Arab and Berber stock (two related Hamito-Semitic people btw) are such enemies. I saw some of the Youtube comments in Arabic between Moroccans and Algerians and found it silly and sad that two such close countries are at each others heads.

Why is Morocco claiming Western Algeria?

Thank you for posting all that once again. And also no need to remind me of the bad state of the Arab leaders today. The good ones are mostly gone. 

I hope there will be more Omar al-Mukthars Abdelkader al-Djezairis in the future.
We prefer to have good relations with both people and countries instead of choosing sides. Let us hope that the two countries can become friends again.

Do you think the borders will open again?

BTW, I was reading about another famous Algerian recently. Sharif Ahmad al-Alawi:


----------



## Ceylal

@ Arabian Legend


> Happy independence day btw.



*Independence day* is* J*uly the *5th*, 1962
*November 1st* ,[last] Algerian armed uprising that put an end to the *132 years* French occupation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

RangerPK said:


> *Both Arab Muslim* countries..*yet have issues*? Come to our neighborhood then, we'll show you some real drama....



Its kind of comical, to be sandwiched between Freddie kruger on our east side and a bipolar Hannibal to our west. NATO did away with kruger but left the Libyan zoo wide open. Now we have zombie running wild from Tunisia to Mauretania. I don't want to rain in your parade, we will gladly exchange ours for yours.


----------



## Ceylal

@ Al Hassani
Here the Chronology of the Western Sahara drama and the Algerian-Moroccan arm wrestling


> *Le Sahara occidental : la quadrature du cercle ?*
> L’autre conflit qui s’est déjà inscrit dans la longue durée, c’est celui du Sahara occidental. Il a surgi en 1974, il y a donc 39 ans. Les évènements qui peuvent, d’une certaine manière, nous éclairer sur les tenants et les aboutissants de cette affaire, sont, à mon humble avis, les suivants :
> - le 17 octobre 1975 la Cour internationale de justice a rendu un avis consultatif, dont le caractère mi-chèvre, mi-chou a été souligné par beaucoup de commentateurs du droit public international ;
> - le 6 novembre 1975, le Maroc a lancé «la marche verte», et pratiquant la politique du fait accompli, s’est annexé le Sahara occidental ;
> - le 14 novembre1975, un «accord de Madrid» a été conclu entre l’Espagne, le Maroc et la Mauritanie. L’Espagne, en se dégageant officiellement du Rio de Oro et de Saguia El Hamra, a partagé ce territoire entre le Maroc et la Mauritanie. On ignore à ce jour sur quelle base juridique l’Espagne de Franco a procédé à ce partage ;
> - le 27 février 1976, le Polisario proclamait la création de la RASD et aussitôt lançait des opérations de guérilla contre les Marocains et les Mauritaniens ;
> - les 26 et 27 janvier 1976 a eu lieu la première bataille d’Amgala qui a causé, ceci est aujourd’hui notoire, de nombreuses pertes humaines et le départ en captivité de dizaines de soldats algériens ;
> - les 14 et 15 février 1976 a eu lieu une deuxième bataille d’Amgala, au cours de laquelle toute une garnison marocaine fut anéantie et environ 150 soldats des FAR furent capturés. Tout le monde le sait aujourd’hui.
> Suite à ces deux sanglantes batailles et aux graves tensions qu’elles ont générées entre l’Algérie et le Maroc, l’ONU a désigné un médiateur en la personne de Olof Rydbeck, ambassadeur de Suède auprès de l’ONU, grâce auquel le pire – c’est-à-dire une nouvelle guerre des sables — a pu être évité.
> - En août 1979, la Mauritanie a signé avec le Polisario un accord par lequel elle renonçait à sa part dans le Sahara occidental. Le Maroc a aussitôt occupé cette partie «mauritanienne» du Sahara ;
> - en août 1980, le Maroc entreprenait la construction d’un mur de protection long de plus de 2 000 km ; ce mur a été achevé en 1987. Sa surveillance mobiliserait, dit-on, plus de 100 000 hommes de troupe et bien entendu un imposant arsenal de guerre ;
> - en 1982, la RASD a été admise à l’OUA que le Maroc avait aussitôt quittée (notons que bien que l’ONU se soit saisi du dossier de l’affaire de Sahara occidental, la RASD n’est pas admise en qualité de membre de cette organisation internationale) ;
> - le 27 mai 1987 a eu lieu un échange de prisonniers militaires marocains et algériens, capturés à Amgala en 1976 et donc restés en captivité durant 11 années. Ces libérations ont permis de faire baisser la tension entre les deux pays et de relancer la construction du Maghreb arabe ;
> - le 17 février 1989 a eu lieu la proclamation de l’UMA. Mais cette institution dans laquelle certains avaient vu le cadre idéal pour le règlement du conflit du Sahara occidental est rapidement entrée en hibernation ; elle y est toujours ;
> - le 6 septembre 1991, le Polisario proclamait un cessez-le-feu, celui-ci est encore en vigueur ;
> - le 29 avril 1991, l’ONU crée la Mission des Nations unies pour l’organisation du référendum au Sahara occidental (Minurso). Son mandat est renouvelé annuellement ; il faut aussi noter que l’ONU a désigné, à ce jour, au moins quatre envoyés spéciaux pour le Sahara occidental, soit un Néerlandais (Peter Van Walsum), un Péruvien (Alvaro de Soto) qui n’exercera que 9 mois, mais surtout deux Américains en l’occurrence l’ancien secrétaire d’Etat James Baker (de 1997 à 2004), et depuis 2009 à ce jour, Christopher Ross, un diplomate en retraite, familier du monde arabe (il a notamment servi en Algérie et au Maroc) ;
> - en avril 2013, les Etats-Unis ont proposé d’élargir la compétence de la Minurso en lui confiant la surveillance du respect des droits de l’homme dans le Sahara occidental, puis sont revenus sur cette proposition. Pour faire bonne figure, le Conseil de sécurité a alors adopté, le 26 avril 2013, une résolution dans laquelle il «encourage les parties à poursuivre l'action qu'elles mènent chacune pour renforcer la promotion et la protection des droits de l'homme au Sahara occidental et dans les camps de réfugiés de Tindouf (Algérie)».
> On voit bien la différence qui existe entre «encourager» le respect des droits de l’homme et en «contrôler» leur respect. De même, on aura remarqué que l’appel s’adresse aux «parties» et s’inquiète aussi de la situation des droits de l’homme dans les «camps de réfugiés de Tindouf». Il paraît que dans le langage diplomatique, c’est là une résolution «équilibrée»…
> - Fin octobre 2013, le représentant de l’Algérie à la Conférence africaine de solidarité avec la cause sahraouie, réunie à Abuja du 27 au 30 octobre 2013, a lu une communication tendant à confier à la Minurso la prise en charge du contrôle du respect des droits de l’homme par le Maroc dans le Sahara occidental. Du coup, la tension «diplomatique» entre l’Algérie et le Maroc a atteint un nouveau pic : l’ambassadeur marocain a été rappelé en consultation à Rabat - ce que l’Algérie déplore - et des manifestations hostiles à l’Algérie se sont produites devant l’ambassade et un consulat algérien d’où le drapeau national a été arraché puis déchiré par des individus surexcités. L’Algérie a dénoncé ces faits avec fermeté.
> Mais il semble que depuis le retour à Alger de l’ambassadeur du Maroc et les excuses officielles présentées par le Maroc, relativement aux incidents qui se sont produits devant le consulat d’Algérie à Casablanca, la tendance est au retour au calme.
> - D’un point de vue général, il n’est pas sans intérêt d’observer que la RASD a été reconnue par de nombreux Etats d’Afrique, d’Amérique latine et des Caraïbes. Il convient cependant de signaler que certains pays ont par la suite retiré leur reconnaissance. On remarque surtout qu’aucun pays arabe, excepté l’Algérie, n’a reconnu la RASD. On observe aussi qu’aucun des cinq Etats membres permanents du Conseil de sécurité de l’ONU n’a reconnu la RASD. Ceci expliquant peut-être cela, on ne doit pas non plus oublier que de nombreux cadres du Polisario, dont certains ont été ministres, ont fait défection durant les années 1990. Il n’en demeure pas moins que le Polisario a beaucoup d’amis et de sympathisants dans le monde.
> De ce qui précède, on retient les points positifs suivants :
> 1- Il n’y a plus de guerre au Sahara occidental depuis 1991 ;
> 2- l’ONU continue à rechercher les voies et moyens de parvenir au règlement de ce conflit par des voies diplomatiques et pacifiques et s’interdit d’envenimer la situation ;
> 3- malgré quelques pics de tension, les relations diplomatiques entre l’Algérie et le Maroc sont maintenues dans un état plus ou moins normal et les canaux de contacts directs ne seraient pas coupés. Ceci dit, il y a lieu de signaler quelques points négatifs :
> a- L’UMA est dans un profond état d’hibernation ;
> b- la coopération économique entre les deux pays concernés reste à un niveau très bas ;
> c- le dossier du projet industriel colossal de Gara Djebilet, récemment évoqué par la presse, est toujours dans l’attente d’une solution définitive du conflit du Sahara occidental. En effet, pour être lancé avec quelques chances qu’il soit amortissable puis rentable dans des délais raisonnables, le complexe minier de Gara Djebilet doit être relié par une ligne de chemin de fer à la côte Atlantique qui n’est située qu’à 250 ou 300 km, alors que la côte méditerranéenne est à 1 600 km ;
> d- la frontière terrestre avec le Maroc est fermée depuis neuf ans, ce qui n’empêche pas que le «trabendo» et le «hallaba» d’être fructueux pour les uns et catastrophiques pour d’autres ;
> e- les diplomates et les politiciens nord-américains sont de plus en plus présents dans le champ d’action des relations intermaghrébines ; ils le sont davantage – ne nous faisons pas trop d’illusion — pour protéger leurs intérêts stratégiques que pour les «beaux yeux» de tel ou tel chef d’Etat ;
> f- la situation aux frontières reste cependant volatile et propice aux incidents. La conclusion, qui s’impose à propos de ce conflit, est que les positions des parties sont restées figées. Elles sont du reste si opposées que les rapprocher relève de la quadrature du cercle !



The incident vue by the Algerian press..


----------



## Ceylal

Morocco and Aznar's Spain
Moroccan cheering their troops after taking the small Island of Perijil , 200 yard from their shore under Spain rule









Spanish FS stormed the Island and retook it 









http://rense.com/general27/evit.htm


----------



## Ceylal

From a Moroccan view
*Un réveil tardif*


> Le roi du Maroc, une fois n'est pas coutume, reconnaît que le dossier du Sahara traverse un moment pénible.
> 
> Lors du discours d'ouverture de la nouvelle session parlementaire le 10 octobre 2013, il a notamment déclaré: _« La situation est difficile. Rien n'est encore tranché. Les manœuvres des adversaires de notre intégrité territoriale ne vont pas s'arrêter, ce qui pourrait placer notre cause devant des développements décisifs. »_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmed Benseddik
> 
> Mohammed VI en a profité pour reprocher aux parlementaires et aux partis leur passivité en affirmant, une fois n'est pas coutume aussi, que _« la question du Sahara n'est pas seulement la responsabilité du Roi, mais elle est également la cause de tous et de chacun : institutions de l'Etat, parlement, Conseils élus, et tous les acteurs politiques, syndicaux et économiques, les organisations de la société civile, les médias et l'ensemble des citoyens. »_
> 
> 
> _Le reproche est plus vif quand il a déclaré que « la majorité des acteurs ne se mobilisent avec force qu'en cas de danger imminent menaçant notre intégrité territoriale, comme s'ils attendaient le feu vert avant d'entreprendre quoique ce soit. »_
> 
> Ainsi, après avoir monopolisé avec ses proches courtisans, la gestion de ce dossier, la franchise soudaine traduit le désarroi d'un homme et l'échec d'un système de gouvernance qui demeure en état de gravitation perpétuelle autour du même homme et de ses humeurs, autoritarisme oblige.
> 
> *Rétrospective rapide*
> 
> Pourtant, c'est le même Mohammed VI qui, il y a à peine trois mois, affirmait sur un ton satisfait, lors du discours du trône le 30 juillet 2013 : _« Le capital sympathie dont jouit notre première cause à l'international, s'est accru grâce à une bonne appréciation des tenants et des aboutissants de la question de notre intégrité territoriale. Cette évolution trouve son illustration dans le soutien grandissant apporté à notre initiative judicieuse, en l'occurrence notre proposition d'autonomie. A cet égard, Nous relevons notamment que la dernière résolution du Conseil de Sécurité a fermement réaffirmé les paramètres incontournables pour parvenir à une solution politique consensuelle et réaliste. »_
> 
> C'est aussi le même roi, qui une année auparavant, déclarait sereinement le 30 juillet 2012: _« A cet effet, le Royaume du Maroc réaffirme sa détermination à continuer à s'investir de bonne foi dans le processus de négociation visant à trouver une solution définitive au différend régional artificiel autour du Sahara marocain, sur la base de la proposition marocaine d'autonomie, dont le sérieux et la crédibilité sont reconnus par la communauté internationale, et dans le cadre de la souveraineté et de l'intégrité territoriale du Maroc. »_
> 
> Deux années auparavant, le 30 juillet 2010, le discours rappelait les vertus de seule vision royale: _« En tout état de cause, le Maroc continuera à défendre sa souveraineté, son unité nationale et son intégrité territoriale, avec la détermination de ne pas renoncer au moindre pouce de son Sahara. Nous continuerons donc à aller de l'avant dans la mise en œuvre de la vision ambitieuse que Nous avons définie dans Notre dernier discours de la Marche Verte. Ainsi, le Sahara marocain sera en tête des bénéficiaires du processus de régionalisation avancée. De même que seront poursuivis sans relâche les efforts soutenus que nous déployons en faveur du développement solidaire de nos provinces du Sud. Nous comptons au même titre, procéder à une restructuration profonde du Conseil Royal Consultatif pour les Affaires Sahariennes (CORCAS). »_
> 
> Depuis, la régionalisation, avancée n'a pas avancé d'un iota. Quant au malheureux CORCAS, il est tombé dans les oubliettes et a même été royalement "zappé" lorsque le roi a confié au conseil économique, social et environnemental la mission de définir une feuille de route pour le développement des provinces du Sud. Les honorables parlementaires-applaudisseurs n'ont pas levé le petit doigt.
> 
> *Une diplomatie sans vision stratégique*
> 
> En réalité, le discours du roi du 10 Octobre reconnait à demi-mot le déficit de vision stratégique diplomatique au Maroc et l'absence de la diplomatie préventive. En effet, les millions de dollars dépensés par le Palais et ses organes, sans aucun contrôle parlementaire, pour s'attirer la sympathie de certains lobbies aux USA et ailleurs, n'ont pas été très rentables. La « taginisation » et la « mamounisation » de la diplomatie ont permis, à titre d'exemple, de gaspiller 30 millions de dollarspour financer un complexe touristique dans une île des caraïbes (Dominique) en espérant acheter la voix de son gouvernement aux Nations Unies.
> 
> De même, le fait de décorer l'un des plus grands sionistes du monde, Malcolm Honlein en espérant que l'AIPAC, le plus grand lobby pro israélien, fasse pression sur le Congrès et l'Exécutif américains en faveur du Maroc, ne semble pas mettre à l'abri l'affaire du Sahara des turbulences qu'elle traverse et n'efface pas les dégâts causés à l'image du Maroc par la violence policière quotidienne au nord comme au sud du pays. Cette image a été encore plus ternie par le scandale de la malheureuse grâce royale accordée au pédophile espagnol Daniel Galvan puis par l'emprisonnement injuste pendant 39 jours d'un journaliste talentueux, Ali Anouzla, directeur de publication de la version arabe du site Lakome, en vue de le punir d'avoir souvent brisé les lignes rouges. Ces faits successifs révèlent au grand jour les dysfonctionnements d'une gouvernance basée sur la docilité, la corruption, l'incompétence et l'absence de contre-pouvoir.
> 
> Il est évident que le souvenir de la tentative de Washington, en avril 2013, de faire voter par le conseil de sécurité de l'ONU une résolution élargissant le mandat de la MINURSO au contrôle du respect des droits d'homme, a laissé des cicatrices profondes sur la diplomatie marocaine. Si la résolution a été retirée in extremis, rien ne garantit qu'en avril 2014 une résolution similaire (ou une autre mauvaise surprise), ne viendra pas gâcher la fête.
> 
> Le récent rapport du US Army War College montre que la demande US d'étendre ce mandat n'était pas un coup de tête contre le Maroc mais une décision stratégique pour la région (page 74). Le rapport parle clairement d'_« authoritarian regimein Rabat »_ (page 68) et explique les succès du Polisario par trois facteurs : le soutien de l'Algérie, la faiblesse de la Mauritanie et les erreurs du Maroc. Il signale aussi que le scepticisme des Sahraouis à propos des intentions de Rabat est bien fondé, et que ce n'est qu'à travers de vraies réformes, l'autonomie et une réduction significative de clientélisme et de la corruption que le gouvernement marocain a une chance de gagner une certaine crédibilité parmi les Sahraouis _(Sahrawi skepticism about Rabat's intentions is well grounded; only through genuine reforms, autonomy, and a significant reduction in clientelism and corruption does the Moroccan government stand a chance of gaining some credibility among the Sahrawis.)_
> 
> Les brutalités légendaires des forces de sécurité Marocaines, qui ne rendent compte qu'aux hommes du Palais, sont toujours prêtes à agir comme le footballeur qui marque contre son propre camp.
> 
> En plus de l'attitude peu amicale des USA, que la diplomatie marocaine continue de qualifier d'allié stratégique du Maroc, les derniers développements de l'affaire sur le plan mondial ont de quoi inquiéter Rabat, puisque les pressions se font de plus en plus fortes pour trouver une issue à ce conflit qui a trop duré.
> 
> Si le Maroc s'accroche à une seule solution, à savoir le plan d'autonomie, le rapport Tannock voté le 22 octobre par le parlement européen cite, dans son paragraphe 99, le mot anglais *self-determination*(auto-détermination) à trois reprises. A ce propos, il n'est pas inutile de rappeler que la MINURSO veut dire Mission des Nations Unies pour le Référendum au Sahara Occidental. Signalons au passage, à propos de ce rapport, que la propagande officielle marocaine s'en est "félicité", tout en omettant de relever que, selon le texte, le Parlement européen _« se dit gravement préoccupé par le récent rapport du rapporteur spécial des Nations unies sur la torture »_, _« condamne les violations des droits de l'homme dont sont victimes les femmes sahraouies qui se manifestent notamment par du harcèlement et des violences sexuelles »_, _« déplore vivement que, le 6 mars 2013, le Maroc ait expulsé une délégation de quatre députés au Parlement européen »_ et _« soutient la création d'une mission MINURSO-CICR (Comité International de la Croix Rouge) officielle dans la zone de Fadret Leguiaa afin de procéder à l'exhumation et à la restitution des dépouilles aux familles, à la suite de la découverte de fosses communes par l'équipe d'investigation de l'Université du Pays basque. »_
> 
> Les puissances mondiales pourraient pousser vers une formule de confédération ou de fédération, sans toutefois écarter l'indépendance pure et simple, même si elles sont convaincues qu'un petit Etat Sahraoui est peu viable et serait une source d'instabilité. Quoique, le Soudan a bien perdu son sud, l'Espagne pourrait être amputée de la Catalogne, la Belgique est menacée d'être coupée en deux et le Maroc lui-même considérait la Mauritanie comme territoire marocain et n'a reconnu son indépendance qu'en 1969.
> 
> Mais tant que les autorités Marocaines continuent de violer les droits de l'homme au Sahara, comme partout au Maroc d'ailleurs, lesquelles violations n'ont pas cessé depuis l'épisode d'avril 2013, la crédibilité de la proposition marocaine s'amenuise. En effet, autonomie ne rime pas avec absence de vraie démocratie et avec autoritarisme, qui demeure au cœur de la nature intrinsèque du régime marocain.
> 
> En mai dernier, l'académicien espagnol Bernabé López García avait publié une analyse pertinente sur l'échec du Maroc au Sahara, qui n'a pas pris une seule ride. Il met en lumière la politique de répression, les incohérences stratégiques de Rabat et surtout son _« incapacité au cours des six années écoulées à faire évoluer vers une solution le problème du Sahara, alors qu'il constitue la plus grande hypothèque de la monarchie et sa maladie chronique. »_ Il conclut que _« loin de constituer le point final des négociations, ce plan (d'autonomie) peine maintenant à en constituer le point de départ, si tant est qu'il puisse y arriver. »_ En d'autres mots, le Maroc a une cause juste mais de mauvais avocats.
> 
> *Des services de renseignements dépassés*
> 
> Le discours royal est aussi un aveu de l'incapacité des organes sécuritaires et de renseignements intérieurs DGST et extérieurs DGED, à contrecarrer les efforts du Front Polisario qui a réalisé des percées au sein de certains parlements nationaux (comme la Suède) et du Parlement Européen. Le dossier Sahara est devenu un élément qui hypothèque les relations Morocco-Européennes comme le montre l'évolution des accords de pêche entre les deux parties. Or, ces organes sont sous le strict contrôle du Palais. Ni le gouvernement, ni les parlementaires dont le roi a tiré les oreilles, ne les contrôlent.
> 
> Nos services de renseignements et diplomatiques ont-ils vraiment anticipé les changements de l'administration US ? L'ancienne secrétaire d'Etat, Mme Hillary Clinton qui défendait à Washington et New-York la vision marocaine a été remplacée par un John Kerry qui semble bien moins séduit par les beaux caftans. En même temps, d'autres positions clés US ont été prises par des personnages moins sensibles au discours marocain et surtout intransigeantes lorsqu'il s'agit des violations avérées des droits de l'Homme, comme Susan Rice, responsable de la sécurité nationale et Samantha Power, ambassadrice US à l'ONU.
> 
> Ces services ont-ils assimilé les changements majeurs de la scène mondiale: la guerre froide est finie et la guerre contre le terrorisme a pris une autre tournure. Comment élaborent-ils leurs analyses ? En principe, ils doivent définir et mette en œuvre des stratégies pour prémunir le pays, sa sécurité et son unité, des dangers et risques. Or, ils ont échoué sur le plan interne à contenir les aspirations séparatistes et sur le plan externe à gagner la sympathie de l'occident, y compris sa société civile et ses médias. Ils ont aussi échoué à construire une stratégie de communication crédible et convaincante. Ces services n'ont pas réussi à saisir les nouvelles techniques de la diplomatie mondiale, basée sur la coopération continue avec les grandes ONG internationales comme Transparency ou RSF, et sur les canaux de coopération avec les faiseurs d'opinion mondiale et les grands centres de recherches stratégiques.
> 
> A l'heure où ces derniers sont devenus à travers le monde des partenaires à part entière des décideurs, de par les notes de recherche qu'ils produisent et les débats qu'ils animent, le Maroc se distingue par un Institut Royal des Etudes Stratégiques qui ne réfléchit que sur ordre du roi, puisque son texte de création stipule : _« L'Institut a pour mission de mener des études et analyses stratégiques sur les questions dont il est saisi par Notre Majesté. » _Pourquoi n'a-t-il pas tiré la sonnette d'alarme avant que le roi ne prononce son discours de panique ?
> 
> Le Maroc dispose-il de services de renseignement au sens noble et moderne du terme ? Voilà un débat absent. Par ailleurs, la partie du site Internet du Ministère des AE consacrée au dossier du Sahara est loin d'être à la hauteur d'une cause réputée être nationale.
> 
> *Des parlementaires applaudisseurs*
> 
> Comme pour le dossier de l'éducation, le palais cherche à tout prix à faire endosser la responsabilité des ses propres échecs aux autres acteurs. Le roi sait très bien que dans la question du Sahara, comme tous les autres domaines dont le Palais monopolise la gestion, les parlementaires sont réduits à de simples applaudisseurs. Après chaque discours du roi, ils se précipitent devant les caméras pour en saluer le caractère historique et exceptionnel et ânonner que leurs partis sont mobilisés derrière Sa Majesté le Roi pour appliquer ses Hautes directives.
> 
> Les élites politiques, dont les députés et les partis, de par leur "béni-oui-ouisme" et leur silence, le populisme et l'indigence intellectuelle de certains de leurs leaders, portent une lourde responsabilité dans cette tragi-comédie dont l'enjeu n'est autre que l'unité nationale.
> 
> *Bis repetitae*
> 
> Ainsi, la démarche est la même : le Palais s'accapare le monopole d'un dossier qui engage la nation, utilise des fonds publics colossaux sans contrôle institutionnel, le confie à ses proches nationaux ou ses soi-disant amis internationaux, et impose un discours unique. Lorsqu'il s'aperçoit qu'il y a le feu et que son meccano est défaillant, il cherche des boucs émissaires. On l'a vu pour le dossier de l'éducation où le roi a voulu faire endosser l'échec à un gouvernement qui a moins de deux ans.
> 
> En septembre 1981, Abderrahim Bouabid, leader du parti USFP à l'époque, s'est trouvé jeté en prison pour avoir osé exprimer une divergence avec le roi Hassan II au sujet du Sahara. Lors de son procès, il a déclaré : _« Ce procès s'inscrira dans l'histoire. La prison m'est plus agréable que de me taire et de ne pas exprimer mon opinion sur une question nationale déterminante et sacro-sainte. »_
> 
> Le 30 avril 2013, après l'épisode de l'ONU, le site d'information Lakome a publié un éditorial lumineux et prémonitoire cosigné Aboubakr Jamai et Ali Anouzla, intitulé Le coût de l'autoritarisme. On y lit que_« seul un processus de démocratisation crédible permettrait la reconnaissance internationale de la marocanité du Sahara »_, que si _« les défaillances tactiques n'ont pas manqué, plus problématique et plus lourde de conséquence est leur incohérence stratégique. »_ et aussi : _« le Maroc a, depuis le début de cette affaire, misé sur le facteur temps pour affaiblir ses adversaires. Aujourd'hui, ce facteur s'est transformé en guerre d'usure en raison de l'accumulation des erreurs. Le temps, au lieu d'effacer ces erreurs ou les faire oublier, ne fait qu'en amplifier le coût. »_
> 
> Ils ont eu le tort d'avoir raison.
> 
> 
> 
> http://fr.lakome.info/index.php/chroniques/1482-sahara-marocain-le-discours-de-la-panique
Click to expand...


----------



## Ceylal

In his speech written in Dubai, to commemorate the green march, the Moroccan Monarch laid the blame on Algeria on the last events that brought the eternal boiling tadjine to the forefront of North African news..What new? He used Algeria as punching bag since Bouteflika came to power. It is the second time that Algeria replied to the Moroccan's provocation during his tenure. For the dumb idea of the Arab brotherhood and the mythical oumma, he always kept our foreign diplomacy mum and handcuffed. The king appeared sick, face swollen . He seem to be treated with steroid, which is an indication of sarcoidosis illness. Algeria, this time is keeping pressure by raising the security apparatus in its western borders...




The events as seen by caricaturist...




Algerian Foreign minister Lamamra summons the Moroccan Ambassador
in the bubble...Algeria decided to recognize Moroccan sovereignty over Western Sahara

Algerian trade...to Morocco












Moroccan trade..to Algeria


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

Moroccan losses during the war with the Polisario


----------



## MooshMoosh

What's the difference between Morocco and Algeria?

Both are wicked, obsession with sorcery and black magic.


----------



## Ceylal

MooshMoosh said:


> What's the difference between Morocco and Algeria?
> 
> Both are *wicked*, obsession with *sorcery* and *black magic*.


Oh welcome to Egypt the birth of knowledge, where citizen are massacred , flag burned, where raping is a mob sport ....etc...etc....People living in glass houses should refrain from throwing rocks...
No matter what happens politically between the two countries, rest assured that nothing will brake the people ties...that's the big difference between us in the Maghrib and you in the Mechrak. 






[quote*]لاعتداء على القنصلية وتنكّر لتمزيق الراية الوطنية محمد السادس يتهم بوتفليقة بإهدار أموال الجزائريين*[/quote]


----------



## Ceylal

M6 criticize Algeria
I see strong human right abuses


----------



## Ceylal

March in front of Moroccan consulate in Oran , this friday, called* Flag day* throughout the country. Algerian through social media called for the show of Algerian yesterday to show their united voice against the storming of Algerian consulate and the desecration of the flag by the Moroccan Makhzen.








Robert Kennedy's ONG called on Kerry to statute against Moroccan abuses in the occupied territories..


----------



## Ceylal

Kerry annulled his visit to Algeria...
In the Bubble: But I will keep listening to the Algerians.









In reply to Casablanca incident, Algeria tore up the Moroccan flag..

Le Maroc échoue au Sahara







> *Le marketing et les lobbies ne suffisent pas : l'action du Maroc doit convaincre les populations locales, estime l'intellectuel espagnol Bernabé López García.*




Marketing and lobbies are insufficient: The Moroccan action must convince local populations affirms the Spanish intellectual Bernabe Lopez Garcia.







Western Sahara...
http://www.strategicstudiesinstitute.army.mil/pdffiles/PUB1152.pdf


----------



## Ceylal

Meanwhile, more photo to share....


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

From The predatory King..Authored by Eric Laurent
Eric Laurent's interview with King Hassan II, Father of the actual king of Morocco





In Autumn 1996, during one afternoon with the rain pounding hard on the window, Hassan II sitting in the saloon of the Haras Palace, open the discussion with a strange confidence...."In politics as in life, you have to have luck in your side. Take my family case, the Alawites...They emigrated from Saudi Arabia to settle in Tafilalet region of Morocco. Without exercising any notable influence. Then, one year, the entire harvest was lost to a swarms of locust. They prayed throughout the country and discontent was rising, and nothing was done. The year after, the locust came back. They came to see my ancestors , who were descendant of the Prophet to take control...They did." Hassan, take a small pause, his face hungry ..."and there was the end of the locust ...


----------



## Ceylal

Boumediene and his assassin






Algeria's grave digger visiting Reagan after the American hostage release...















 AQMI'S FATHER






Brought in The Arabs potentate with empty pockets and their thievery and corruption...
It took him 60 days to thank and recognize the ANP efficiency in Tiguentourine. He, following the arabs dictators thinking, doubted of the Algerian special forces capability and was ready to call in the British SAS that were waiting in Italy. He was stopped called by the defence minister and the army brass. We can't blame him , he spend too much time UAE desert frolinking with camel breath....


----------



## Ceylal

*Boumediene and neighborhood bad boy*



 Boumediene historic visit to Moscow to re-arm the Egyptian Army





The Moroccan king victim...a 12 years old jailed because his victimiser was a general son..





Yet he lets Spanish child molester that victimized a dozen Moroccan childrens , after being pardoned by him, to go freely to Spain...Yet childrens participating in a regatta horsing around among themselves, got a year jail sentence...


----------



## Ceylal

Algeria's world soccer cup's qualification seen by the Algerian caricaturists..[no specific time order]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

*L’Algérie admise dans le projet international JEM-EUSO, un télescope spatial géant*
Share on facebookShare on printShare on emailShare on twitterMore Sharing Services



L’Algérie a été admise dans le projet JEM-EUSO, un télescope spatial géant de la station spatiale internationale, a annoncé dimanche à Alger le ministre de l’Enseignement supérieur et de la Recherche scientifique, Mohamed Mebarki. “C’est un projet qui regroupe plus de 300 chercheurs de renom de par le monde, affiliés à 80 instituts et agences prestigieuses, telles que la Nasa et l’agence japonaise Jaxa”, a précisé le ministre lors d’une conférence de pressetenue au Centre de développement des technologies avancées (CDTA).

M. Mebarki a fait savoir que l’Algérie allait participer à ce projet avec 31 chercheurs issus de cinq (5) universités (Annaba, Constantine, Tlemcen, M’sila et Jijel) ainsi que de deux (2) centres de recherche, à savoir le CDTA et son unité de Sétif et le Centre de recherche en astronomie astrophysique et géophysique (CRAAG). Il a ajouté que le CDTA “sera le point focal du projet dans ce programme”, précisant que la proposition de la participation financière de l’Algérie s’élevait à un (1) million de dollars et sera destinée au déplacement des chercheurs pour l’acquisition du savoir-faire et la conception de certaines parties du télescope géant qui sera arrimé à la station spatiale internationale.

Outre l’Algérie, 14 pays participent à ce programme, à savoir le Japon, les Etats-Unis, la France, l’Allemagne, l’Italie, le Mexique, la République de Corée, la Russie, l’Espagne, la Slovaquie, la Suède, la Suisse, la Pologne et la Bulgarie. Le télescope géant JEM-EUSO devrait être opérationnel en 2017 avec pour objectif principal de “percer le mystère de l’origine des particules les plus énergétiques jamais observées dans l’univers en l’état actuel des connaissances”. “Nous sommes le seul pays arabe, musulman et africain à être admis dans ce cercle de recherche, après deux années d’évaluation par desexperts internationaux, des potentialités scientifiques et technologiques algériennes”, s’est félicité M. Mebarki.


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Paradox of liberation revolutions...Algeria, India and Israel cases.

[video]



[/video]

Burial of a Mujahid under french military surveillance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@Ceylal bro what happened to your lands western sahara ?

hope u get 'em back all . wish u and your people all success brother .

happy national day to u bro


----------



## Ceylal

haman10 said:


> @Ceylal bro what happened to your lands western sahara ?
> 
> hope u get 'em back all . wish u and your people all success brother .
> 
> happy national day to u bro


Haman10, Algeria has no claim in Western Sahara. It is an area under Morocco's occupation and Sahrawi's the indigenous population have been fighting them since the departure of the Spaniards in 1975. It it was our land, our firemen would have been an enough force to evict the Moroccan from it.

!945...





Algerians Ante-1830

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Algeria news from the dailies..

2014 Presidential Candidates on the starting block...2 expatriates, a famous writer, a politician, and a parti official...





heated debate between two citizen




Dec 1st...Aids fight/ against Bouteflika's 4th run


----------



## Ceylal

*Lorsque J. F. Kennedy soutenait la cause algérienne*




le 02.12.13 | 10h00



> *En bon stratège, Kennedy est intervenu à un moment où la conjoncture lui paraissait favorable : la guerre d’Algérie a cessé de représenter un problème purement français, elle mettait Eisenhower dans l’embarras vis-à-vis de son allié français, le vice-président Nixon, de retour d’Afrique, avait établi un rapport critique sur la politique française en Algérie et les syndicats américains notamment AFL-CIO, très populaires dans les années 50, soutenaient, sans équivoque, le FLN, considérant que «l’occupation coloniale faisait le lit du communisme».*








Presidential election 2014





Aids losing grounds with the Algerian youth




In the bubble..We use protection


----------



## Ceylal

When time takes its sweet revenge...death of a torturer


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

forced arabic culturisation of the Algerian pupils

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

The Kings support the king. So what made the attitude of the Egyptians? just because of a football game?


----------



## Ceylal

aliaselin said:


> The Kings support the king. So what made the *attitude of the Egyptians*? *just because of a football game*?


football was used as vehicle, but it was misleading. It was a political arm wrestling between two giants of the Arab league...Algeria wanted a rotating seat for the league secretary and a new direction of the role of the league that became a megaphone of the Egyptian policy...added to that the desire of Mubarek to have his son as the next Egyptian president. Both Mubarek and his sons as well as the head of the Egyptien soccer league fulled the enmity that never existed before ant took it to a dangerous level...The failure to beat the Algerian team and the decision of the Algerian government to ignore completely Egypt, brought the demise of Mubarek. 
But militarily, Algeria showed them indirectly when comes push to shove that she is very well capable to handle Egypt...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Algeria in old time, thru pictures...





That what french military pshicologyst thought of us, as indigenous muslims..French were the Algerians...

the arab, aka the brown, is often muslim and dangerous. He is fanatic , conniving, and with good leadership, he can be a combatant of valor, although being lazy!

Kasantina, Bridge over the Rhumel, just after its inauguration
[img]https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/p480x480/1424505_433966310059162_1758885525_n.jpg
Batna, water well




Blida...Creek of the monkeys hotel





Somewhere, a cub




Medea


----------



## Ceylal

Annaba




First snow in ORAN








Mostaghanem




Kabyle village tawrirt amokrane














Algeria's today...
http://www.jzaab.com/albums-action-showalbum-id-60.htm#7


----------



## ResurgentIran

@Ceylal

What did you think of the group Algeria got in World Cup? I think its pretty good draw for Algeria. They can definately do it. I will be rooting for you. Hopefully Iran and Algeria both go to the round of 16, but it will be hard.
We should organize a friendly match.


----------



## Ceylal

ResurgentIran said:


> @Ceylal
> 
> What did you think of the group Algeria got in World Cup? I think its pretty good draw for Algeria. They can definately do it. I will be rooting for you. Hopefully Iran and Algeria both go to the round of 16, but it will be hard.
> We should organize a friendly match.


Soccer is not a sure science. I think, with a little less precipitation, we can go to the next phases. The team is young and it is not coherent enough to predict the outcome of the first 3 games. They can do it...
For playing Iran, it is a strong possibility that we may play you in a friendly before the games. Its all political, to show Algeria's support for Iran's nuclear program and her successes in surmounting the west pressures and their embargo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Facing Russia, Belgium and Sout Korea, Algerians have all the chances...especially if the referees are Senegalese.




Wow, we may be facing Brasil in the quarter of finals
Yeh, but we can't avoid Italy in the semi finals


----------



## Ceylal

Algeria ask during the French-African summit for the end of the foreign tutelage








S. Korean President To Putin
How can we defeat Algeria's team to advance to the next round?
Putin: Flood them with 3G phones and w'll do the same with arms
Sellal: can grab us by the small hair...




Russian fan...We are playing the fogaras




Can't believe my eyes, the Fogaras?


----------



## Ceylal

Movie of Hannibal taking over Rome
[video]



[/video]
staring Penelope Cruize and Halle Berry, who produce it with the History channel


----------



## flamer84

Ceylal said:


> Movie of Hannibal taking over Rome
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]
> staring Penelope Cruize and Halle Berry, who produce it with the History channel




I hope you're not deluded enough in associating algerians with carthaginians,son.

The only algerians in Carthage were the slaves.
Other than that your ancestors were roaming the desert milking goats and generally doing absolutely nothing of worthiness.

Oh son,yet again i find myself in the need to school you.Hannibal *took on Rome,*he *never took over Rome,*despite winning some stunning victories.

Like my forefathers before me,i find myself educating an algerian.History always repeats itself.


----------



## Ceylal

flamer84 said:


> I hope you're not deluded enough in associating algerians with carthaginians,son.
> 
> The only algerians in Carthage were the slaves.
> Other than that your ancestors were roaming the desert milking goats and generally doing absolutely nothing of worthiness.
> 
> Oh son,yet again i find myself in the need to school you.Hannibal *took on Rome,*he *never took over Rome,*despite winning some stunning victories.
> 
> Like my forefathers before me,i find myself educating an algerian.History always repeats itself.


Listen I didn't have Romanians in my high school, You don't know your freaking history, and you you know ours. In the century, there no Algeria, no Tunisia . The whole north Africa was known as NUMIDIA rule by an algerian Berber MASSINISSA
Jughurta, was the son MASSINISSA a Berber Chieftan, Hannibal was his grandson, if you understand a little genealogy he is not Tunisian and certainly not a Romanian.











good luck to you catar!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Tajjmint, le refuge secret de la Kahina










Free Joomla 2.5 Extensions Joomla module Joomla Plugin
Vous êtes ici : Accueil Rubriques Tajjmint, le refuge secret de la Kahina
*Tajjmint, le refuge secret de la Kahina*

​





​


 PUBLIÉ LE MARDI 5 AVRIL 2011 05:00​
ÉCRIT PAR DJAMEL ALILAT

Des hommes et des aigles




​
C’est sans doute l’un des endroits les plus mystérieux, les plus secrets et les plus beaux d’Algérie. Il vous offre le spectacle ahurissant de tout un village niché dans le creux d’une falaise sur une même ligne.​
Au premier regard posé sur ces habitations troglodytes nichées là où seuls les aigles peuvent avoir accès, un sentiment étrange vous envahit. L’impression d’avoir tout à coup remonté le temps, et une plongée dans un passé vieux de plusieurs siècles s’empare de vous pour ne plus vous lâcher.
Situé au fin fond des Aurès, dans l’un de ces nombreux et splendides canyons qu’abrite l’Ahmer Kheddou, Tajjmint (Djemina) est un site naturel et historique que peu de gens ont foulé du pied. Pourtant, il passe pour être la forteresse secrète de la reine berbère Dihya, passée à la postérité sous le nom de la Kahina. Le site aurait également été utilisé par un «aguellid» (roi) berbère du nom de Yabdas dans sa lutte contre les Byzantins en 539. 

Cette place forte se situe sur le territoire de la commune de Tkout, à près de 40 kilomètres de piste du chef-lieu de la commune. Pour cause de route coupée à la circulation, nous avons dû faire un détour de 140 kilomètres, contourner par l’est le massif des Aurès, prendre à travers les plaines de Biskra et Zeribet El Oued avant de reprendre le chemin de la montagne. Ce n’est pas tout, il faut se faire identifier à deux barrages militaires avant d’accéder à cette merveille de la nature qui abrite l’un des sites d’habitation les plus vieux du monde avec des maisons troglodytes nichées dans une falaise et une forteresse inaccessible au sommet d’un promontoire rocheux dont la simple vue vous laisse bouche bée. 

Imaginez une forteresse bâtie sur un nid d’aigle, coiffant une falaise haute comme un bâtiment de quinze étages. La légende dit qu’elle a plusieurs entrées secrètes mais on ne lui connaît pour accès qu’un seul passage. Sauf à être un audacieux monte-en-l’air, personne ne peut se risquer dans une escalade aussi difficile. Il faut s’engager sur un sentier abrupt où l’on peut à peine poser le bout de ses orteils avant de s’engouffrer dans un étroit boyau où l’on monte à la force des pieds et des mains. Jadis, des piquets de bois fichés dans la roche facilitaient l’escalade, aujourd’hui, la plupart de ces piquets sont tombés en ruine. Des amis de Tkout nous ont servis de guides dans cette escapade, et deux jeunes ont néanmoins réussi l’exploit d’arriver jusqu’au sommet. Vus du fond du canyon, ils avaient l’air d’un couple de lilliputiens.

La falaise, haute d’une soixantaine de mètres, court sur près d’un kilomètre. Sur le toit de cette falaise, c’est tout un village de maisons de pierres sèches et de greniers qui a été construit. Des bassins creusés dans la roche servent à recueillir l’eau de pluie. Ainsi réfugiés sur cette arête de grès, les habitants pouvaient vivre en complète autarcie ou soutenir des mois de siège face aux envahisseurs.
Bien avant de partir à l’assaut du site qui abrite les maisons troglodytes, nous longeons le lit de oued Mestaou où ne subsiste qu’un petit ruisseau qui ne cesse de former bassins et vasques au milieu de gigantesques pierres polies par les temps et les eaux. Pendant des millions d’années, l’eau a patiemment creusé la roche pour tracer sa route. De part et d’autre, les falaises sont si hautes qu’elles donnent le tournis.

L’eau finit par se jeter du haut d’une cascade de 30 mètres dans un petit lac aux eaux d’émeraude alors que la falaise poursuit sa course sur notre droite sur des centaines de mètres. D’autres habitations troglodytes sont visibles tout le long de cette falaise. On peut «aisément» accéder au pied de la falaise qui abrite les habitations troglodytes, mais il n’est pas donné à tout le monde d’en faire l’escalade. Tandis que l’audacieux Salim Yezza escalade pieds nus les parois lisses jusqu’aux habitations pour nous rapporter quelques photos, nous nous contentons sagement des premières marches naturelles. Sur certains passages, le frottement des mains des siècles durant a rendu la roche lisse et polie comme du marbre. Des trous creusés dans la roche à intervalles réguliers témoignent que les passages étaient sans doute balisés par des garde-fous.

D’après nos guides, l’endroit était encore habité jusqu’aux années 1950. Aujourd’hui encore, il n’est guère facile d’imaginer comment ces hommes ont fait pour construire leurs maisons avec des pierres aussi lourdes, des troncs d’arbre et de la terre. Une performance sans doute unique dans l’histoire. Pour avoir érigé des villages dans un milieu aussi hostile et des conditions aussi extrêmes, pour avoir utilisé un espace aussi réduit à leur avantage, les montagnards des Aurès ont fait montre d’un génie bâtisseur rarement vu dans l’histoire, un cas d’école pour tous les architectes du monde. Encore une fois, on retrouve cet atavisme des Algériens à saborder des cartes maîtresses en matière de tourisme que peu de pays possèdent. Aujourd’hui, ce patrimoine de l’humanité toute entière est en train de tomber en ruine. Une partie de la falaise s’est récemment effondrée en emportant avec elle quelques maisons. Si rien n’est fait, dans quelques années, il ne restera plus grand-chose de ce site unique. Les autorités en charge du secteur ont pour devoir de le sauvegarder car ce serait véritablement un crime que de laisser disparaître à jamais ce legs des ancêtres. 

EL WATAN ​You have no rights to post com​ 
Free Joomla 2.5 Extensions Joomla module Joomla Plugin
Vous êtes ici : Accueil Rubriques Tajjmint, le refuge secret de la Kahina
*Tajjmint, le refuge secret de la Kahina*

​





​


 PUBLIÉ LE MARDI 5 AVRIL 2011 05:00​
ÉCRIT PAR DJAMEL ALILAT

Des hommes et des aigles




​
C’est sans doute l’un des endroits les plus mystérieux, les plus secrets et les plus beaux d’Algérie. Il vous offre le spectacle ahurissant de tout un village niché dans le creux d’une falaise sur une même ligne.​
Au premier regard posé sur ces habitations troglodytes nichées là où seuls les aigles peuvent avoir accès, un sentiment étrange vous envahit. L’impression d’avoir tout à coup remonté le temps, et une plongée dans un passé vieux de plusieurs siècles s’empare de vous pour ne plus vous lâcher.
Situé au fin fond des Aurès, dans l’un de ces nombreux et splendides canyons qu’abrite l’Ahmer Kheddou, Tajjmint (Djemina) est un site naturel et historique que peu de gens ont foulé du pied. Pourtant, il passe pour être la forteresse secrète de la reine berbère Dihya, passée à la postérité sous le nom de la Kahina. Le site aurait également été utilisé par un «aguellid» (roi) berbère du nom de Yabdas dans sa lutte contre les Byzantins en 539. 

Cette place forte se situe sur le territoire de la commune de Tkout, à près de 40 kilomètres de piste du chef-lieu de la commune. Pour cause de route coupée à la circulation, nous avons dû faire un détour de 140 kilomètres, contourner par l’est le massif des Aurès, prendre à travers les plaines de Biskra et Zeribet El Oued avant de reprendre le chemin de la montagne. Ce n’est pas tout, il faut se faire identifier à deux barrages militaires avant d’accéder à cette merveille de la nature qui abrite l’un des sites d’habitation les plus vieux du monde avec des maisons troglodytes nichées dans une falaise et une forteresse inaccessible au sommet d’un promontoire rocheux dont la simple vue vous laisse bouche bée. 

Imaginez une forteresse bâtie sur un nid d’aigle, coiffant une falaise haute comme un bâtiment de quinze étages. La légende dit qu’elle a plusieurs entrées secrètes mais on ne lui connaît pour accès qu’un seul passage. Sauf à être un audacieux monte-en-l’air, personne ne peut se risquer dans une escalade aussi difficile. Il faut s’engager sur un sentier abrupt où l’on peut à peine poser le bout de ses orteils avant de s’engouffrer dans un étroit boyau où l’on monte à la force des pieds et des mains. Jadis, des piquets de bois fichés dans la roche facilitaient l’escalade, aujourd’hui, la plupart de ces piquets sont tombés en ruine. Des amis de Tkout nous ont servis de guides dans cette escapade, et deux jeunes ont néanmoins réussi l’exploit d’arriver jusqu’au sommet. Vus du fond du canyon, ils avaient l’air d’un couple de lilliputiens.

La falaise, haute d’une soixantaine de mètres, court sur près d’un kilomètre. Sur le toit de cette falaise, c’est tout un village de maisons de pierres sèches et de greniers qui a été construit. Des bassins creusés dans la roche servent à recueillir l’eau de pluie. Ainsi réfugiés sur cette arête de grès, les habitants pouvaient vivre en complète autarcie ou soutenir des mois de siège face aux envahisseurs.
Bien avant de partir à l’assaut du site qui abrite les maisons troglodytes, nous longeons le lit de oued Mestaou où ne subsiste qu’un petit ruisseau qui ne cesse de former bassins et vasques au milieu de gigantesques pierres polies par les temps et les eaux. Pendant des millions d’années, l’eau a patiemment creusé la roche pour tracer sa route. De part et d’autre, les falaises sont si hautes qu’elles donnent le tournis.

L’eau finit par se jeter du haut d’une cascade de 30 mètres dans un petit lac aux eaux d’émeraude alors que la falaise poursuit sa course sur notre droite sur des centaines de mètres. D’autres habitations troglodytes sont visibles tout le long de cette falaise. On peut «aisément» accéder au pied de la falaise qui abrite les habitations troglodytes, mais il n’est pas donné à tout le monde d’en faire l’escalade. Tandis que l’audacieux Salim Yezza escalade pieds nus les parois lisses jusqu’aux habitations pour nous rapporter quelques photos, nous nous contentons sagement des premières marches naturelles. Sur certains passages, le frottement des mains des siècles durant a rendu la roche lisse et polie comme du marbre. Des trous creusés dans la roche à intervalles réguliers témoignent que les passages étaient sans doute balisés par des garde-fous.

D’après nos guides, l’endroit était encore habité jusqu’aux années 1950. Aujourd’hui encore, il n’est guère facile d’imaginer comment ces hommes ont fait pour construire leurs maisons avec des pierres aussi lourdes, des troncs d’arbre et de la terre. Une performance sans doute unique dans l’histoire. Pour avoir érigé des villages dans un milieu aussi hostile et des conditions aussi extrêmes, pour avoir utilisé un espace aussi réduit à leur avantage, les montagnards des Aurès ont fait montre d’un génie bâtisseur rarement vu dans l’histoire, un cas d’école pour tous les architectes du monde. Encore une fois, on retrouve cet atavisme des Algériens à saborder des cartes maîtresses en matière de tourisme que peu de pays possèdent. Aujourd’hui, ce patrimoine de l’humanité toute entière est en train de tomber en ruine. Une partie de la falaise s’est 

récemment effondrée en emportant avec elle quelques maisons. Si rien n’est fait, dans quelques années, il ne restera plus grand-chose de ce site unique. Les autorités en charge du secteur ont pour devoir de le sauvegarder car ce serait véritablement un crime que de laisser disparaître à jamais ce legs des ancêtres. 

EL WATAN ​You have no rights to post com​


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

@flamer84


> Oh son,yet again i find myself in the need to school you.Hannibal *took on Rome,*he *never took over Rome,*despite winning some stunning victories.
> 
> Like my forefathers before me,i find myself educating an algerian.History always repeats itself.


]

Wrong , Hannibal took over Rome, after he conquered it, and for that Algerian berbers are well known for their resiliency, their combativeness ,courage and bravor.. with a standard to uphold..we are very selective of the friend we associate with....And keep living in your fantasy Island, Romanian were so few in the energy sector that nobody remember their stay...


----------



## flamer84

Ok, @Ceylal ,you've called,i'm here,what's bothering you this time my algerian friend ? 

Oh,it's a history debate....wrong again my berber amigo,*Hannibal never conquered Rome,*he scored some impressive wins against the romans on italian soil,failed to take the actual city of Rome and was eventually defeated in Africa and forced to flee in exile by the roman general Scipio Africanus.Thus,the romans won the 2nd Punic War.Hannibal spent the remaining of his days as a fugitive from the romans.

Wrong,you don't remember romanian engineers in Algeria,archive documents and algerian officials still remember,as i prooved with links in the other thread you've dared to challenge me.

As for Hannibal conquering Rome nonsense,really ? how uneducated are you ?

Second Punic War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Carthaginians were phoenicians(semitic settlers from the Levant),not numidians,wrong again.

Ancient Carthage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

What the hell did they teach in schools over there besides ridiculous nationalistic crap ?


----------



## Ceylal

flamer84 said:


> Ok, @Ceylal ,you've called,i'm here,what's bothering you this time my algerian friend ?
> 
> Oh,it's a history debate....wrong again my berber amigo,*Hannibal never conquered Rome,*he scored some impressive wins against the romans on italian soil,failed to take the actual city of Rome and was eventually defeated in Africa and forced to flee in exile by the roman general Scipio Africanus.Thus,the romans won the 2nd Punic War.Hannibal spent the remaining of his days as a fugitive from the romans.
> 
> Wrong,you don't remember romanian engineers in Algeria,archive documents and algerian officials still remember,as i prooved with links in the other thread you've dared to challenge me.
> 
> As for Hannibal conquering Rome nonsense,really ? how uneducated are you ?
> 
> Second Punic War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Carthaginians were phoenicians(semitic settlers from the Levant),not numidians,wrong again.
> 
> 
> 
> Ancient Carthage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> What the hell did they teach in schools over there besides ridiculous nationalistic crap ?


 what a load of crap! at least use world encyclopedia, its a lot more serious source of info.. more you write on the subject trying to correct your errors, you come up with more imbecilities, don't you have enough the laughing stocks of this forum!..And in schools we were taught hard core nationalism by french and british even Palestinian got in the foray with there classic arabic...by the way none of them was a Romanian or a shoe shiner for that matter...

French premier visit to Algiers..


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal




----------



## flamer84

@Ceylal ...... What the **** do those pictures have to do with what i've said ? How do they proove me wrong ?


Dude,sry ,but i have to ask:how old are you or do you have any mental problems ?

You argue against prooven history with insanities,against links with random pictures,i really think you're not right in the head.

You're one of the biggest imbeciles i've ever met,i'm deadly serious,you're stupidity it's of epic proportions.


----------



## Ceylal

flamer84 said:


> @Ceylal ...... What the **** do those pictures have to do with what i've said ? How do they proove me wrong ?
> 
> 
> Dude,sry ,but i have to ask:how old are you or do you have any mental problems ?
> 
> You argue against prooven history with insanities,against links with random pictures,i really think you're not right in the head.
> 
> You're one of the biggest imbeciles i've ever met,i'm deadly serious,you're stupidity it's of epic proportions.


like I told you before ,you have a comprehension problem..The picture are not related to our discussion..By the way Wiki pedia is a social encyclopedia where everybody can write including you...When you get that, then we can talk...Bring something tangible to the table! Bye papa...










Apres la visite of the French premier




The Qatari came to show "patte blanche" to the Algerian authorities for their gaffe with the preceding Algerian foreign minister..
The Chinese foreign Minister is right behind to make sure that the Chinese stay first Algerian commercial partner, in front of France.


----------



## flamer84

Ceylal said:


> like I told you before ,you have a comprehension problem..The picture are not related to our discussion..By the way Wiki pedia is a social encyclopedia where everybody can write including you...When you get that, then we can talk...Bring something tangible to the table! Bye papa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apres la visite of the French premier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Qatari came to show "patte blanche" to the Algerian authorities for their gaffe with the preceding Algerian foreign minister..
> The Chinese foreign Minister is right behind to make sure that the Chinese stay first Algerian commercial partner, in front of France.



Dude,you're saying that Hannibal conquered Rome,contrary to established historical facts,which makes you a raving loonatic.There's nothing to discuss with you,you're mentally unstable.

You sure do use a lot of french,given that you actually hate the french.


----------



## Ceylal

flamer84 said:


> Dude,you're saying that Hannibal conquered Rome,contrary to established historical facts,which makes you a raving loonatic.There's nothing to discuss with you,you're mentally unstable.
> 
> You sure do use a lot of french,given that you actually hate the french.


 You are just like fucking a gorilla.....I love Moliere native language and I and we do not hate French...French are at home in Algeria like we are at home in France. They catholic and we are muslim, after 132 years , its hard to divorce each other...The catholic church refuse to sign on it as well the mosque of Algiers....So we are condemned to frolic eternaly with each other.


----------



## Ceylal

Reaction to French premier visit
Laurent fabius crache dans la soupe algérienne ! | Algérie Patriotique..
*La France reconnaît le droit à l’autodétermination des Sahraouis*

ARTICLE | 17. DÉCEMBRE 2013 - 19:46




Jean-Marc Ayrault et Abdelmalek Sellal. Sid-Ali/New Press
Sur la question du Sahara Occidental, la réunion de la première session du Comité intergouvernemental de haut niveau algéro-français, tenue les 16 et 17 décembre 2013 à Alger, a abouti à un résultat qui constitue un véritable revers pour le Maroc. En effet, selon le communiqué conjoint rendu public aujourd'huimardi au terme de la visite officielle en Algérie effectuée par le Premier ministre français, Jean-Marc Ayrault, l’Algérie et la France ont salué la «constance» de «l’engagement» des Nations unies et de la communauté internationale pour un règlement «juste et durable» permettant l’autodétermination du peuple du Sahara Occidental. Les deux pays «se félicitent de la constance de l’engagement de l’ONU et de la communauté internationale pour un règlement juste et durable» de la question du Sahara Occidental. Ce règlement doit être «basé sur une solution politique mutuellement acceptable qui permette l’autodétermination du peuple du Sahara Occidental, conformément aux principes et aux objectifs de la Charte des Nations unies, ainsi que des résolutions de l’Assemblée générale et du Conseil de sécurité» de l’ONU, ont souligné les deux parties. A cet effet, l’Algérie et la France «apportent tout leur soutien aux efforts déployés par l’envoyé personnel du secrétaire général des Nations unies pour le Sahara Occidental, Christopher Ross».
*R. N.*


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

Lonely at the top...


----------



## Ceylal

Holland ruffle the Algerian by making about joke about Algeria
In the caricature
..Holland a leftist.. clumsy!


> nvited to speak at the seventieth anniversary of CRIF, Francois Hollande has joked about the fact that his Interior Minister Manuel Valls had returned "safe and sound" of Algeria. South of the Mediterranean, this joke does anyone laugh, social networks atop the State through the media.
> 
> François Hollande is known for its short sentences and flashes of humor. But this time, one of his "jokes" did not make everyone laugh, especially in Algeria. Monday, 16 December, the French president was invited to the 70th anniversary of the Council representations of Jewish Institutions in France (CRIF ). Before beginning his speech, he welcomed Christiane Taubira, custody of Sceaux, "return to Guyana." He then addressed Manuel Valls, Interior Minister, who returned him to Algeria where he was attending an official visit of Prime Minister Jean-Marc Ayrault. François Hollande then states that the Minister has just returned from Algeria "safe and sound". He added: "This is already a lot."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speech on the occasion of the 70th anniversary of ... _by elysee_
> 
> The laughter in the room were not shared by the Algerians, far from it. Saturday, the Algerian Minister of Foreign Affairs, Ramtane Lamamra, said that this joke of President Hollande safety in Algeria was a "regrettable incident."
> 
> *"A bad joke"*
> 
> "It is clear that this is a loss compared to the spirit that envelops our relationship and the reality of what the French delegations, and even others can find the security situation in Algeria" , said the head of Algerian diplomacy during a press conference in Algiers on 21 December. "We ended the year 2012 on the resounding success of the State of François Hollande visit to Algeria. Year 2013 is not over yet, we do not want to end on a bad note, and we therefore hope that we can find in the days that separate us from the end of a way to turn at this unfortunate "incident.
> 
> Several media southern Mediterranean have not failed to target the dubious sentence of the French head of state.Saturday, this was the case of Arabic newspapers _El-Khabar_ , _Echorouk_ and _Ennahar_ . As for the French-language daily_El Watan_ , one of its columnists evoked "a bad joke", which refers "to the people of his condition colonized wild civilize, native of the Republic, devoid of both cerebral cortex of humor. " On social networks like Twitter and Facebook, the reactions of Algerians have not dragged either. The majority of all indignant that François Hollande could make such statements.
> Finally, the President of the National Consultative Commission for the Promotion and Protection of Human Rights (CNCPPDH governmental organization), Farouk Ksentini he called François Hollande to apologize for his remarks "provocateurs against the "Algerians"




*Roger Benjamin*

France-Algérie | Vidéo. La petite blague de Hollande qui ne fait pas rire l'Algérie | Jeuneafrique.com - le premier site d'information et d'actualité sur l'Afrique




Video of the meeting Aryault/Boutef doctored








After the incident: Lamamra, a ferm reaction, but measured




Algerians demand amends, for Holland faux pas.


----------



## Ceylal

Holland called Bouteflika to apologize for a joke on Algeria..

[/img]http://www.lematindz.net/thumbnail.php?file=2014/12/HFB_924351839.jpg&size=caricature_medium[/img]

Hollande: Sorry for my off color joke, I couldn't help myself
Bouteflika: what joke?


----------



## Ceylal

http://www.lematindz.net/thumbnail.php?file=2014/12/HFB_924351839.jpg&size=caricature_medium[/img]

Hollande: Sorry for my off color joke, I couldn't help myself
Bouteflika: what joke?[/quote]





Dec 27, 1978..Boumediene died...




Picture taken with his mother...


----------



## Ceylal

Boumediene and his wife..

Besalah , elected as head of the RND party..





FLN chieftain; Hello, no, but hello. Bensalah:.what..?
FLN chieftain: You were elected head of the parti and you don't play any instrument?


----------



## Ceylal

The lingering question? Did Saddam kill Boumediene?











Libya receives the Algerian Prime Minister Sellal


----------



## Ceylal

*Islam Khoualed released: Makhzen's hypocrisy*

ARTICLE | 3. JANUARY 2014 - 6:35 P.M.




The Moroccan Minister of "Justice", Mustapha Ramid (right).DR
As announced exclusively by Algeriepatriotique, the young Algerian athlete Islam Khoualed just been released this Friday, after ten months in prison in Morocco. This is the end of this ordeal for promised a bright sporting future boy and his family who have suffered during these long months of detention in a foreign country. That said, this decision can not repair an injustice committed by the Moroccan justice condemned the Algerian minor to a heavy penalty, while the facts of the case and the lack of formation and characterization of the allegations pleaded for acquittal. But the Moroccan authorities, the King in mind, have never been sensitive to requests of the family or those defenders of human rights who had expressed outrage at this blatant violation of the rights of the human person. Mohammed VI prefer express his magnanimity in favor of a Spanish pedophile, guilty of raping 11 Moroccan minor and sentenced by the court to 30 years in prison, after the visit of the King of Spain.Obsessed with the idea of haggling with Algiers on the border issue of concern as the Moroccans do encumbered no qualms trying to exploit the case of the young Algerian detained purely for politicians and highlights timely. But this so-called "grace" - can we call it that, when we know that the young Islam served three quarters of his sentence? - Moroccans can not believe in a gesture of appeasement towards Algiers, after all turpitude committed in recent months and had reached their peak on 1 November, with the desecration of the Algerian national emblem Consulate of Algeria in Casablanca by a minion of the regime, he has not even been convicted of a serious gesture and executed in front of cameras. It is probably during that episode that Algeria expected sincere gestures from the Palace and its government to overcome this tension. But in his speech that followed this incident, Mohammed VI has shown, however, more aggressive in respect of Algeria stated that, on this occasion, as "enemy country". 
R. Mahmoudi


----------



## Ceylal

*The boundaries between Algeria and Morocco will remain closed* .






In terms of diplomatic relations, arrogance is paid cash. This is the lesson that has given the Algerian Minister of Foreign Affairs Alawite ruler.

Algeria does not tend the other cheek. It is not in his habits. The case of the national emblem of the Consulate of Algeria in Casablanca, desecrated by a subject of his majesty "government business" is far from buried. The ridiculous sentence he imposed Justice orders the throne, accomplice of this unspeakable act sustainably offended the Algerian people (2 months suspended sentence) on the day he celebrated the 59th anniversary of the outbreak its revolution. "It is not a trivial incident can happen anywhere, but a grave and flagrant violation of symbols and values that we believe in and we believe still share with our brothers in the region," says M . Lamamra who was keen to stress that the incident "deeply struck the Algerian collective consciousness." Algerians have felt doubly injured after the verdict of convenience akin to entrapment, straight out of the Royal Palace. The reply was awaited. It came as a dish best served cold. An important lesson. In terms of diplomatic relations, arrogance is paid cash. This is the lesson that has given the Algerian Minister of Foreign Affairs Alawite ruler that street in stretchers for the borders between his country and ours are open. The Algerian-Moroccan border "will reopen once the missing root causes closure. At this time, things will return to normal, "said, on December 15, the head of Algerian diplomacy in an interview with France 24."This issue concerns the Algerian principle that the Algerian-Moroccan border will be reopened once missing the root causes of their closure. At this time, things will return to normal with the Moroccan neighbor "Has he said to refresh the memory of the Moroccan officials who have forgotten that they were the first to unsheathe. A real hunt for Algerians residing in Morocco had, indeed, been organized in the aftermath of the attack that targeted 24 August 1994 Hotel Asni in Marrakech. Moroccan authorities have accused Algeria which was yet to terrorist acts of extreme savagery, of being behind this event. This resulted in a first step by introducing visas for our fellow citizens wishing to travel to the Kingdom. Dozens of Algerians were expelled from their hotels and unceremoniously expelled while hundreds have claimed to have suffered abuse by Moroccan Police Services ... Special flights were chartered by Air Algeria from Casablanca to repatriate. All available means of air and sea transport were mobilized to allow them to leave Moroccan territory that became hostile. This is the amnesia that came tickle the head of the Algerian diplomacy. These are all acts of aggression and hatred that the Moroccan government must now assume.Ramtane Lamamra had however warned: "The deduction is extremely important when it comes to neighbors brothers" Has he said October 8, 2013 broadcast on Channel III. Advice that the Moroccan authorities have preferred to ignore. This time the tone is more martial, but always within the rules of art as to say that it can also go up a notch. It does not attack with impunity symbols Liberation War and its martyrs. Mohammed VI must understand this message. The ball is now in the Moroccan camp.

Source: The Expression (Algeria)

L'Expression - Le Quotidien - Lamamra "punit" Mohammed VI


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Ceylal said:


> Morocco expansionist's dreams date way back. They claimed Senegal when it became independant, claim also Mauretania and took them 10 years to recognise her as a state, claimed the 1/2 west of Algeria and tried to invade us in 1963 and when beaten back , H2 declared it was a joke that his Algerian Brothers failed to understand...Algeria is used to a bi-polar neighbor.
> 
> 
> Western Sahara is a different entity from Morocco and has never been under the Moroccan sovereignty at any period. The Sahraoui fought the Spanish occupying forces for their independence. Morocco invaded them after the Spanish departure. After a fighter fight between the Sahraoui and the FAR and the toll on Morocco, Hassan II was forces to accept a truce and a referendum set to take place under the auspice of the UN to give a voice for the Sahraoui to chose between total independant state or to stay self governed under Moroccan authority. To this day Morocco with the help of France, refused to implement any UN decision , as Israel does in the middle east.
> 
> 
> 
> Sahraoui are about 150,000 and the western Sahara is rich in phosphates, Iron, Copper, Ol and its cost is one of the richest in fish and marine life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen arab states agreeing on something? just have a look a the arab league. the last time Arab States agreed on something was in 1975, because in those time they were led by men of another dimension..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sahraoui deserve to be independant and it is in their right...Was it *born free* the first pillar of islam?



Nice picture of great leaders that have departed


----------



## Ceylal

Vintage war photo
French Para






Algerians combatant 




Algerian NINJA in the 90's









Boumediene and the troops




and in the maquis


----------



## Ceylal

The Flag that was raised the day of the Algerian independence.




Algerian SF in the 90's








Algerian leaders in Oujda, Morocco, Mars 1962




Ben Boulaid before his assassination by Bigeard




Boumediene's networth at his death...[bank account copy]


----------



## Ceylal

Mandela in Algeria..


----------



## Ceylal

From this day..








To this...




Boumediene after nationalising the Algerian Oil industry 





And Especially this





We are still here...stronger as ever, sitting on the richest andthe biggest real estate in Africa and we intend and swore to keep it borders integrity intact...


----------



## Ceylal

A french armored vehicle that rubs the Algerians in the wrong way...


> La capture d'écran montre une femme militaire française entrain de passer une pièce à un opérateur invisible se trouvant sur un VBCI. Ce blindé portant la mention CONSTANTINE 1837 peinte en blanc à l'avant.
> Ce lieu et cette date représentent le climax de la conquête coloniale en Algérie avec la chute de la citadelle. Un an auparavant les forces d'Ahmed Bey avaient réussi à rompre le siège de la ville et repousser les forces du général Clauzel et du Duc de Nemour


A screen shot shows a French female soldier handing a shell to an unseen tankist in a VBCI. The front of thearmored vehicle is a adorned with a painted white label "CONSTANTINE 1837.
The place and the date represent the epicof the colonial conquest in Algeria and the fall of the town.. A year before, Ahmed Bey forces succeeded in in breaching the town siege and pushed back the French forces of general Clauzel antd the ones of Duc De Nemour.


> Afin de mieux comprendre cette image il faut se plonger dans l'histoire de l'unité française déployée dans le cadre de l'opération Serval.
> Ce véhicule appartient à une compagnie mécanisée du 92 éme régiment d'infanterie mécanisée, qui lui même fait partie de la 3 éme brigade mécanisée.
> La prise de Constantine en 1837 fait partie des 14 fait-d'armes de du 92 éme RIL, qui lui même existe depuis la fin du 18 éme siècle.
> Il est donc habituel de faire figurer le nom des batailles sur les équipements des unités combattantes ayant un passé "glorieux"


 To understand the meaning behind the picture, we need to revisit the combat uni'st history that was deployed in Mali during the "operation SERVAL"
The armored vehicle vehicle is attached to the mecanised company of 92nd infantry mecanised regiment of the 3rd mecanised Brigade.
The fall of Constantine in 1837 was among the 14th famous 92nd RIL armed engagement . This famed unit exist since the end of the 18 century, and it his habitual in army with a glorious past, to have their vehicle sporting the name of their famous battles.
Although France's colonial past is fusing with its neo-colonialist present, does the armored vehicle at the Algerian back door is as innocent as any nondescript vehicle or is it a sign of troubled time to come?




F/secret-difa3. Blogspot.com

CONSTANTINE PAST AND PRESENT THRU PICTURES AND PAINTINGS AND ITS PEOPLE








Bey's tent.




City street..








BenBadis birth certificates


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

Constantine's football team (MOC)


----------



## Ceylal

Battle against Clauzel troops








*'Constantine the Great, Flavius Valerius Constantinus (AD ca. 285 - AD 337)*
*rebuilt Constantine from the ashes



*
A story teller




Inside a courtyard




THe approaching Aid El Adha


----------



## Ceylal

Playing a folk game


----------



## Ceylal

The man who rebuilt the country from scratch after the French departure and Benballa's follies cut short.


----------



## Ceylal

Bouteflika and his 4th mandate?
His base can she convince him to run"


----------



## Ceylal

Algerians celebrate the BERBER NEW YEAR...


----------



## Ceylal

[video]



[/video]

[video]



[/video]


----------



## Ceylal

Algiers in 1830, thru drawings..


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

Bouteflika @ Val de Grace, since the last sunday, for medical check up, as seen by the Algerians..




Algerians judge Bouteflika's presidency

in the Bubble..Real positif

Algeria's in 1952 thru French eyes.
[video]



[/video]


----------



## Ceylal

Bouteflika Keeps Algeria on her toes...Running or not running for a forth term?




the ex prime Minister in the running.





Vintage pictures of Algeria during the black decade (terrorisme)


----------



## Ceylal

[/img]http://www.mvgphoto.com/wordpress/w...1/12/algerie_slider12_hassi_messoud.jpg[/img]





What Arabs conquerors thought about the Berbers..


----------



## amr bin abd wid al amiri

Where is the source of what al Hajjaj said about amazigh everybody claim his saying Egyptians claim that he said it to them Syrians also


----------



## Ceylal

amr bin abd wid al amiri said:


> Where is the source of what al Hajjaj said about amazigh everybody claim his saying Egyptians claim that he said it to them Syrians also


He may have...But the one that resisted to this day the Arab hegemony is the North African Berbers and it took to the Arab invaders some tweaking to their scorched earth policies during the spread of Islam to have the Berbers joins them.





Bouteflika and a myriad of canditates prepare for the April 17th, election

Bouteflika being pushed by his brother





Reply of the electors to a candidate...Your sister!




Benflis after a long absence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

The Algerian flag flown to the moon in 1971, back home..


----------



## Ceylal

vintage pictures of Algerian events









President Boudiaf, assassinated on live TV by an islamist.








Above: Che Guevarra in Algiers

Maurice Audin, French sympatiser, assassinated by Ausaress




Krim Belkacem , a pillar of the Algerian revolution, assassinated by Boumediene




Ben M'hidi the Algerian revolution's father assassinate by the 3B's (Boumediene,Boussouff, Bentobal)


----------



## Ceylal

Algeria's news thru the eyes of caricaturists


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian Election..27 candidates and still counting








The djandjaouid praying for Boutef re-election




Algiers in the nineties...Thanks god the citizens and the army banded together..


----------



## Ceylal

The sad faces of the Algerian politics...A belly dancer and a Pre-school teacher arm wrestle for the seat of the FLN party..The party that unified the Algerian against the french colonialism is left to these two minions...Bravo bouteflika




The heroin and the nightingale




Roosevelt and James E. Forrestal








In meantime, the Islamists haven't recovered from the 92's hangover













Boutef/M6


----------



## Ceylal

future of Algeria


----------



## Ceylal

Berber art..For English speaker, click on CC 
[video]



[video]


----------



## Ceylal

If Bouteflika runs for a 4th term





The FLN annouces officialy that Bouteflika will run for a 4th term
on the head stone
RIP Algeria 2014


----------



## Ceylal

Omar Saadani..Bouteflika is officially candidate...That is not to say President!
The actual head of the FLN...

Below Saadani playing El Bendir (north African flat hand drums) @ El Oued


----------



## Ceylal

*Algeria: A green giant in the making?*
Posted: 01.24.2014 10:38
program for sustainable energy and energy efficiency . This program details the ambitious strategy deployed by different kinds of Algerian actors (public and private) in collaboration with foreign partners to make this sector a lever for economic and social development. This program sets targets for development of solar thermal, photovoltaic, and wind, but also the development goals of the industrial capacity needed to produce the materials needed to program locally. Further developing this program includes a legislative and fiscal framework conducive to investment in sustainable energy initiatives, and provides for the development of appropriate structures for Research and Development at the national and continental levels (thanks to the opening a campus Pan-African specialized in sustainable energy in Algiers).

*However, what are the opportunities and challenges of a partnership of energy 'green' of this magnitude with Europe?*

Algerian side, Sonatrach and its partners have the ambition to become a major exporter of solar energy to Europe. However, these projects, based on links transmissions submarines, appear promising in theory but in practice are facing significant business and technical challenges.

Indeed, the export of solar energy through submarine cables is a prohibitively expensive option, without even counting the cost of getting this energy from southern Europe to the north, leaving us doubt that this option will retain a competitive price compared to conventional alternatives.

In addition, these economic ambitions seem to be based on some assumptions about the European energy policy. Indeed, the important assumption of the Algerian side is that European countries would be willing to pay more for renewable energy. Given the budget deficit that knows the European Union today, it seems that the reality of the market does not necessarily guarantee the full willingness to pay the price of Algerian solar energy. On the other hand, the success of these projects leads us to ask serious questions about the possible future energy dependence of Europe to Algeria, which would therefore not only a major source of oil and gas but as electricity. So it seems that the real challenge in the game is to overcome these difficulties while ensuring on the one hand, the European energy security over the long term, and on the other, prosperity Algerian investments.

This challenge is not impossible and it would appear that Algeria have the potential to remain the main energy supplier to Europe by adopting the necessary policies in terms of promoting investment in infrastructure, technology transfer, know-how, human resources but also learning to become competitive in the global market.

Strong economic relationship in the renewable energy sector is a key asset for Algeria as well as for European countries. Energy memorandum signed last July between the EU and Algeria is an important step towards building a successful relationship.

Algérie: Un géant vert en devenir? | Amir Lebdi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Holland seen on a scooter coming out of a woman house.





It can't happen here, Bouteflika does not have a scooter

What is the difference between Bouteflika and Holland in 2014




None! Both of them ride on two wheels

Elections...Algerian Islamists tear themselves apart..





Hamas leaders honeymoon was short.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

After Bouteflika rumored to run ..





Hamas threw the towel..first islamist casualty!





And as expected Aunt Louisa, threw herself into the Algerian couscous

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian Islamist in disarray... Knowing that the ballot won't be kind to them, they are throwing the towel in droves..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Since Bouteflika can't run





For the 2014 presidential election, 72 candidates are running ...Talking about casting shadows on US republicans running for their ticket to 2016...

vintage photo of the Algerian war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Ventage images..
North African in both WW
*The Algerian people and World War II*




After making a decisive contribution to the victory of France during the "Great War" of 1914-1918, the Algerian "indigenous Muslims" are again called to store the last colonial power and defend it against its enemies during the Second World War (1939-1945).

The call for commitment was launched in September 1939, with the beginning of the conflict triggered by the invasion of Poland by Nazi Germany. This appeal, accompanied by an intense propaganda for the purpose of bringing "indigenous Muslims" and their elite to engage with France, was followed on September 26 by a measure prohibiting Algerian nationalist parties.

Also, the call to disobedience launched by the Algerian People’s Party (PPP) has not fully taken effect: the arrest of its leaders has prevented the party from giving specific instructions to activists on the action to take vis-à-vis Germany.

This mobilization of ’natives’ conscripts, which caused isolated incidents without major consequences on the course of operation, has experienced two stages. The first is the outbreak of the invasion of France by the Germans in June 1940. During this period, the mobilization has led to the creation of fourteen divisions comprising 340,000, among which 75% were Muslims: Algerians, Tunisians and Moroccans). “Half of these people were from Algeria," said Belkacem Recham in "The history of Algeria during the colonial period."






"Eight divisions were in the French front in May 10, 1940. Of the six French divisions stood between Dyle in Belgium and Meuse in France, three were North African, "says Recham, doctor of history and author of" The Algerian Muslims in the French army "(L’Harmattan 1996).

The first step in the mobilization of Algerians and North Africa people ended with the debacle of June 1940 when Germany occupied France.

The collapse of the French army resulted in 90,000 prisoners "Muslims": 60,000 Algerians, 18,000 Moroccans and Tunisians 12,000. "Except for tens of thousands of releases and escapes, the rest of the prisoners knew captivity until the Liberation as they were not decimated by diseases, including tuberculosis," says Recham.

After this great setback, France takes the war, in November 1942, during the Anglo-American landing in North, prompting the different trends of the national movement to agree on a platform of demands materialized by the Algerian people Manifesto written by Ferhat Abbas and released in February 1943.

Despite insubordination, the mobilization resulted, in its second phase, in the creation of eight divisions in the three Maghreb countries under French domination. Once fully trained, they were incorporated into the Allies’ devices. Recham says the number of Maghreb people in the French army in 1944 is 233,000 men among 560,000 belonging to the regular army. Algerian soldiers represented at that time 23.2% of the army (129,920 men).

In the first stage of the war, the French army deplored 85,310 people, including 5,400 Muslims and 120,000 injured.

For the second phase, the losses vary according to different estimates, between 97,000 and 110,000 killed, wounded and missing. The Army’s historical data service reports of 97,715 killed and wounded for the whole French army, including 11,193 killed and 39,645 wounded (52 of them were Muslims) from 1942 to 1945.

Algerians and North Africans were illustrated in this conflict by their bravery. Wherever Allied troops were problems progress on the ground, the Maghreb army groups were called as they were “the most experienced in mountain warfare". This full commitment left them with the feeling of being unfairly exploited, especially during the last months of the war.






"Muslims sharpshooters were particularly shocked when they saw the French metropolitan living quietly while they were compelled to go to war," says Mr. Recham.

In addition, Muslim soldiers suffered appalling discrimination within the army. They did not have free access to all grades and their progress stopped at the captain, "as an exceptional reward on the eve of retirement."

We also had to wait to August 1943 (a century after the creation of infantry regiments) to see the claimed parity between Muslim soldiers and French ones initiated.

"After the repression that befell the Algerians who were out to celebrate the Allied victory in May 8, 1945 in Setif, Guelma and Kerrata, some Muslim soldiers stopped illusions about the reality of the colonial regime and definitely switched into the nationalist camp, "Mr. Recham.

The elders of the French army furnished most National Liberation Army (NLA) executives during the Revolution, says Belkacem Recham.



Algerian soldiers in WW1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Back to the Algerian election...
Bouteflika's reign draws ti its end








While the outgoing President Abdelaziz Bouteflika maintains the suspense about his intentions to run for a fourth term, many presidential candidates flood the gate.
It's like a carnival, and for good reason. Just three days after the opening [January 17] of the Presidential Ball of April 17, they were already 72 candidates who responded to the "call" by removing the famous subscription forms for the individual signatures required by the law.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

The calling it quit before the start




The Algerian new strong man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shah9

Is the president still ill?


----------



## Ceylal

Shah9 said:


> Is the president still ill?


 He is very ill, but they won't to give him an honorable exit, which he rightfully deserve. Now, there is an ongoing discussion to find the most appealing and capable canditate where a consensus can be reached . Algerian democracy, if you can call it that won't have a solid footing until after this election. A new generation will succeed the old revolutionaries, and we wont see any tangible change until then. Algerians in their big majority, contrary to the believe, do understand that and stability and security is on the forefront of their concerns. We have 7 borders and none of them is stable. Our priorities now are clearely defined...
Thank you for visiting the thread, I am doing my best to give a window of Algeria where everything that is happenig in the country goes without malice intended I just want to present the country as seen by the nationals.

Split into a myriad of micro-parties, Algerian Islamists struggle to unite around a common project. Result: their chances to influence the next election is nil.





Political Islamism is undoubtedly the main victim of Bouteflika's years. However, there is not so long, its various components were the only ones able to compete with the triumphant nationalist movement. Once embodied by three parties, theMovement of Society for Peace (MSP, former Hamas close Muslim Brotherhood) , Ennahda and El-Islah, the Islamist movement today is divided into twenty formations - micro- for most parties. This fragmentation significantly reduced their influence. Political reforms in April 2011, initiated by Abdelaziz Bouteflika at the Arab revolutions (Law on new parties, opening the audiovisual sector, lifting the state of emergency in force for twenty years ...), also contributed in reducing its representation in the institutions.

Even attempts by Abderrezak Mokri , new head of the MSP, to unite all these currents around a single candidate for the presidential election on April 17 broke down over leadership wrangles.In less than three months before the deadline, the Islamists are in disarray. 
*Présidentielle algérienne | Islamistes algériens : micro-partis, méga-patatras | Jeuneafrique.com - le premier site d'information et d'actualité sur l'Afrique*


----------



## Ceylal

Prime minister: the unemployed will be helped in any administrative procedure ..





Art and Audivisual school 
Khalida Toumi refuses to budge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Vintage pictures
Algiers..




Children's game









Algeria in the 60'-70's




Algerians favorite cars..from right to left.
Renault 4ch, Peugeot 203, Renault4 and the legendary Peugeot 404
Algerian couple




Annaba's cathedrale




Algeria's 67




Algeria middle of the 80's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Arab Spring...in Mena





Tunisia advances
Libya stagnates
Egypt u turns
Algeria..Silence..Hospital near
Sissi and Bouteflika have their SOCHI Olympics too...Both countries are searching for Mossad Agents




Vintage picture of Bouteflika-Barak brief hand shaking during H2 funeral


----------



## Ceylal

Pro Bouteflika may get a medal in Sochi..




Saidani muddied General Toufik
in the bubble; no body will be able to identify him.


----------



## Ceylal

A bajleet( no beard) diehard tafkiri activist who spent most of his life jailed for his hand in the Algerian tragedy in the 90's, want to run for president..




in the bubble: Vote for me, I will make all your nightmares true




Algerians and Bouteflika 4th run




Maroccan delegation denial to sit in a conference




M6 is smoking mad!


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

Let start where we left it..
Algiers before the wahabi spring

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

You are camping here by yourself. No one has given you a second look so far.


----------



## Ceylal

Arabian Legend said:


> You are camping here by yourself. No one has given you a second look so far.



Not so..You are here!
This is a window on Algeria, as seen by Algerians and by their media, to give the PDF's participants an idea on the country, its people and what make both of them ticks...I am not looking for acclaims like you and your Saudi gaggle strive for.
Apparently more than 3000 have visited so far and more than a hundred commented... And your visit is always welcomed, you may learn something!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shah9

Ceylal said:


> Arab Spring...in Mena
> 
> Tunisia advances
> Libya stagnates
> Egypt *u turns*
> Algeria..Silence..Hospital near


What do you think will happen to Egypt and Libya?


----------



## jandk

What is the celebration about?


----------



## Ceylal

Shah9 said:


> What do you think will happen to Egypt and Libya?


Egypt has strong institutions and an existing political elite, she will come out of it. The only dissent will be limited to the Sinai peninsula, a largely inhabited area, with no effect whatsoever on the rest of the country. But we have to understand, that Egypt problem is not between Egypt military, her supporters and the MB's. It is a fight between the Saudis and the qataris that have chosen Egypt as their play field. The minute the two get tired of their religious arm wrestling, they will leave Egypt. I only hope that Egypt, does count on their financial backing, the Arabs are known not to keep their international engagement, especially it the recipient is a Muslim country. Sadat lived it..
Libya is a different case. They have no institutions to speak off. Kaddaffy has , during his 40 years of tenure, has erased any semblant of institution and replaced by a people counsel that managed Lybia daily life. Not only that, he broke the Libyan societal fiber for a tribal lineation, add to that the destruction inflicted to the country by NATO. We have now a fail state ruled by by more than 250,000 heavily armed militia.
The disturbing fact that will have the gravest repercution in the entire Muslim area, is France and the US are both nurturing the Lybian chaos to further their energy and mineral grab and to keep it from China.



Shah9 said:


> What do you think will happen to Egypt and Libya?


Egypt has strong institutions and an existing political elite, she will come out of it. The only dissent will be limited to the Sinai peninsula, a largely inhabited area, with no effect whatsoever on the rest of the country. But we have to understand, that Egypt problem is not between Egypt military, her supporters and the MB's. It is a fight between the Saudis and the qataris that have chosen Egypt as their play field. The minute the two get tired of their religious arm wrestling, they will leave Egypt. I only hope that Egypt, does count on their financial backing, the Arabs are known not to keep their international engagement, especially it the recipient is a Muslim country. Sadat lived it..
Libya is a different case. They have no institutions to speak off. Kaddaffy has , during his 40 years of tenure, has erased any semblant of institution and replaced by a people counsel that managed Lybia daily life. Not only that, he broke the Libyan societal fiber for a tribal lineation, add to that the destruction inflicted to the country by NATO. We have now a fail state ruled by by more than 250,000 heavily armed militia.
The disturbing fact that will have the gravest repercution in the entire Muslim area, is France and the US are both nurturing the Lybian chaos to further their energy and mineral grab and to keep it from China.



jandk said:


> What is the celebration about?



November the First is the day we went to war against the French to recoup our independence, as one people and one country.
The Moroccan choose that day to have a stooge climb, in the presence of their police, over the Algerian consulate wall, and tore up the Algerian flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Bouteflika's run for a fourth term left the Algerian street startled...here some of the pictures....




Sitting broken off by the police


----------



## Ceylal

Bouteflika's run for a fourth term left the Algerian street startled...here some of the pictures....




Sitting broken off by the police


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

Bouteflika and his mythical 4th run...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Popular resistance to Bouteflika 4th term is building. Peaceful gathering is taking place everywhere in the country as well as overseas near the Algerian Embassies. Police are bracking those gathering, but there id a strong indication that these demontrations of force by the police won't stem the citizen's resolve to put a stop to a regime that lasted beyond its natural life.


----------



## Ceylal

Algerians resistance to Bouteflika 4th run spills peacefully to the street...The police reaction was immediate, as always...
As seen trough sketches and cartoons..


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

Liste de condamnés à mort à la prison Barberousse pendant la révolution algérienne
List of Algerians and French sympathisers sentenced to death


----------



## MooshMoosh

I've always wonder if Ceylah is onto these stuff.


----------



## Ceylal

Why do you ask?


----------



## Ceylal

Bouteflika, can barely walk, talk at the starting block for a 4th run, wearing diapers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

The anti Bouteflika's 4th run, the Barakat movement spill peacefully to the street..











*ALGERIA"Bouteflika, the people will lynch you one day ..."*
End of suspense. Abdelaziz Bouteflika, 76, ill and worn, has announced his candidacy Saturday, February 22 for a fourth term.Columnist and writer Kamel Daoud promises the same fate as many other "Arab tyrants.


KAMEL DAOUD

FEBRUARY 24, 2014




Abdelaziz Bouteflika listening to South African President Jacob Zuma during his visit to Algiers, April 15, 2013 - AFP.

*The author*
Kamel Daoud, 44, is one of the most famous of his country. JournalistsEditor of_Quotidien d'Oran_ for eight years, while there taking chronic popular_"Raina Raïkoum"_ (My opinion, your opinion) He is currently a columnist for the online journal Algeria-Focus.Kamel Daoud is also the author of thrillers and bestselling novels.



Bouteflika shame on you! You have not been ashamed of our martyrs, your age, your health, what you have done in this country to come still play the Hassan II [former King of Morocco] and the King of time sitting. You humiliated us, you have deprived us of the hope of mouth to give yours, you made us grow old before their time, you push us into exile to take our land and our heart you come back again for years that you give your kingdom by depriving our children to come . What do you want?More money? More gold and lambs? More applause? More glory? You give them. Give your price and we will contribute for you to take the gold and we leave the earth. Why do you insist to take our country in your grave? Bury our nation livingwith you ? Push us to despair, humiliation? your masquerade, your dancers and your models have made us the laughingstock of the world. Where the world revolt to wrest freedom, you reduce us to servitude by your folly thinking compensate for your lack of size. Why do you insult us both to wear and injury in the future? What do you want to be bought for you to leave the sun rise ? And we are tired. And fatigue peoples born, still, anger that will take you and make you the humiliation by ten. You're not the first to dream of immortality on the back of a country and you pay as others before you. Today you buy people , the unemployed, employers, bystanders but this can not last forever. You pay lifetime and after death. You will leave a corrupt country, battered, defeated, ridiculous, death, and without donation humiliated and humiliation on you will. This is a promise and an oath.These people that you do not deserve you, you do not deserve the land.They will survive and you will awaken and return to the desert that suits you so well. This is because you do not have children we we did not. This is because you do not have a home we have no country. This is because you are bitter that we must pay. This land has survived all those who humiliated and robbed. She has hunted and killed and dragged in the dust. You're not the first settler of our misfortune and the people, even if no longer exists, is not dead. You're like all Arab tyrants or not, one day you will be lynched. Dead, sick or dead. You will be hanged, hunted, lying on a stretcher and charged with the crime of killing millions of unborn child. Announced today, with a domesticated, dancers crowds army, servile and corrupt to stand as the father of the people and the savior of a nation is a lie. You will be well on elected, you or your brother you have with money, image, sound and power that God has taken you body. But it will not last. No infamy has equaled eternity. Be expected.The fourth term last four days or four weeks. At worst four years. And depart. And we'll be there. This prevents us to vote? God vote. For life and death. *Kamel Daoud* Published February 23, 2014 in

[video]



[video]


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## MooshMoosh

Ceylal said:


> Why do you ask?


You don't get it, don't you?





You are a very confusing walad, posting both sides yet has no problem with one side causing destruction.


----------



## Ceylal

MooshMoosh said:


> You don't get it, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a very confusing walad, posting both sides yet has no problem with one side causing destruction.


This a window on Algeria as reported by newspapers and media..The goal is to present news..for the participants on this forum to have an idea on what's going on inside the country...that is all...
You can see that despite what is said, that the Algerian press has a freedom not known in the MENA area..


----------



## waz

MooshMoosh said:


> I've always wonder if Ceylah is onto these stuff.



Black magic bro!!!


----------



## KingMamba

MooshMoosh said:


> I've always wonder if Ceylah is onto these stuff.



WTF is all of this?


----------



## Informant

Too much French to comprehend.


----------



## MooshMoosh

KingMamba said:


> WTF is all of this?


Moroccons and Algerians are onto this stuff, I was just teasing him.


----------



## Ceylal

waz said:


> Black magic bro!!!


I understood what MooshMoosh , was aiming at...I am just reporting, not writing..



Informant said:


> Too much French to comprehend.



Most of the time, when you translate you loose the humor...of what was being said or pictured..



MooshMoosh said:


> Moroccons and Algerians are onto this stuff, I was just teasing him.


 It does exist throughout the world...It is not particular to Morocco or Algeria, in the US, they have live shows..







To give a semblant of legal and democratic election, some postulants are paid to run...They are called "rabbit"...When they defected, Bouteflika found himself alone without any running opposition..


----------



## Ceylal

To stop Bouteflika's 4th run
at the hardware store..
Give me all the thumbtacks you got


----------



## Ceylal

Amira, the lady who started the BARAKAT (enough) movement against Bouteflika's 4th run




The Minister of interior defends the police action...by puting everything on the Wali (governor) of Algiers..




Bouteflika on the cover of the monthly Afrique-Asie...He is at front page of every news papers, especially the French's


----------



## Ceylal

Bouteflika's plans for a 4th mandate are being challenged everywhere in the country.
*Lotfi Double Kanon, Azzou hood Killer, Anes Tina Yalhane Mecili, Mister AB and other*
*When rap mocks the political system*








 

 


*If the youth voice is almost inaudible in this presidential election eve, the Algerian rappers flows protesters invaded the Net. YouTube is overheating: between Lotfi Double Kanon who is indignant against the lack of eloquence Algerian Prime Minister Azzou Hood Killer shows that offended by the words of the Secretary General of the FLN, Anes Tina who advises the president Bouteflika to waive 4th term, Mister AB who gets into the skin of a candidate and Yalhane Mecili who fears a "bloodbath" in Algeria, there is such politicization of speech on the Algerian rap scene. Genuine political commitment or single race for clicks? *

The fact is that the videos parodying politics have such a success that many are getting into. It is natural that the comedian Tina web Anes chooses rap to send a message to President Bouteflika, the appellant to give a 4th term. Wearing a t-shirt with "Din as way of life" (religion as a way of life), it takes weighs his words to describe the results of the President. Listening to his message, we feel some fear. "Mr. President, I've not insulted," he said at the end of his song. "Yes, I was afraid, he admits. The fact is that there are very few messages sent this way the President of the Republic. Even though I knew that nothing would happen to me and I believe in freedom of expression in Algeria, I feared that the message be misinterpreted. "

If the video had a lot of success on the Net, he pretends there make minor importance: "It is not my biggest buzz. Some have thought that I emerged with this video, which is false. This is my parody of a Hitler speech that had the most success. "And he stresses is not political and that it is not interested. "I wanted to express my opinion, which is also that of many young people. I had to say what I feel. Nobody is behind this video, these are my own words, "said the apprentice rapper.
Like him, Azzou Hood Killer, the man who "Clashe" the secretary general of the FLN, also sees himself as a "gate- Word of Youth. " "Of course, he said, I am not a politician, but I live in a neighborhood, I know the feelings of the young especially as we have people who speak from the heart." How did he come chanting a rap "political"? "I wrote this song for the flag. Saadani has made a big mistake, this is a disgrace. Should not touch the DRS and those who represent them. The political scene was in turmoil. People seek only their own interests, it becomes revolting. "He delivers and arrows to the Secretary General of the FLN and insists to stand out from his former teammate, Lotfi Double Kanon, who attacked Abdelmalek Sellal. "We can not put on an equal footing Sellal and Amar Saadani. Prime Minister brings, I think, a new mentality. It uses the popular language to address the people, he does not deserve the insult ", is he justified.*Wars rappers*

Is that there is something rotten in the state of rap. Rappers Azzou Hood Killer and Lotfi Double Kanon, who once sang on the same stage, is now waging a war on the internet. "In 2010, I made a song addressed to the President, praising his efforts for stability. When there was this clash, Lotfi put it on the web to imply that I am in the 4th term. This dirty my reputation, "complains Azzou HK. He took the opportunity to criticize the side "preacher" Lotfi DK take in his songs: "If the precepts of Islam were followed, the music would be illegal," he says.

For its part, Lotfi Double Kanon, we were not able to join, has always advocated a popular rap, do not hesitate to scratch the men of the system and expose nepotism and hogra. Nevertheless, it is widely criticized for its tendency to distill a religious discourse in his music.

In a song titled Fakakir - word uttered by the Prime Minister - the rapper criticized Abdelmalek Sellal his lack of eloquence and what he sees as disrespect for Islam. In his media appearances, he explains that it is "ignorance of the religion of the Prime Minister", which led him to write this song.
Nevertheless, it seems to take a liking to politics. It starts well in a recent video posted on YouTube, in a long speech (11 minutes) explaining its unfavorable position in the fourth term. The video quickly becomes tiresome as redundancies are numerous: "Are you kidding we love you, we need to fear you ..."

For the rest, the most prominent pieces usually take the pamphlet that the lament.
Yalhane Mecili, son of the murdered between Ali Mecili, distilled on a small haunting music, a poisonous to text address of President candidate: "Sitting on gold bullion / hands full of blood / You're re-elected 90% / France in good hypocrite congratulate you / and appoint you Corléone North Africa ..." In her video , Yalhane takes the stage in what looks like a cell. A soldier pointing a gun at him, he sings: "You're acting like a colon in your own country (...) Are you kidding we love you we need to fear / You're ready for anything you to extend your reign ... "

Apart from a decidedly rebellious speeches, songs bring nothing musically.Whatever, there is (perhaps) where a new political consciousness that emerges in the Algerian rap landscape. Sheikh Malik, an observer of the rap scene, said in this connection that this music has always commented politics: "In general, the willingness of young people to get involved we feel, to be heard and participate in the debate policy in their own way, on social networks, as their speech does not fully given on heavy media. Now you just have to say that the rapper reacts with its surroundings and its texts reflect the news and how it reflects the society and the environment. "

*Virus Buzz*

"There is, he thinks, a media craze rap song as if the media had discovered that rap is." He stressed that it is natural for a rapper to speak, in his writings, what surrounds it and what is the social, political and cultural life. It is based on the origins of rap to support his words: "The protest and antisistema song rap appearance has always existed, says Sheikh Malik, he began with the claim if one refers to the beginnings of rap Gil Scott Heron and the Last Poets. "
Talking "committed rap" would probably exaggerated. Algerian rap caught in the words of Shaykh Malik, "virus buzz." For him, the "committed" rap is a way of life and wanting to "change things on the ground, going to the people, taking speech on conferences and meetings, getting involved in community life, etc. ., "he explains. There is however, according to him, a "conscious rap" starting to find his place in Algeria.

"Currently, in the Algerian rap, we talk about everything, it goes in all directions and the listener a wide range of choice. The Algeria through an eventful period, and for rappers, this context is extremely favorable for writing, "said Sheikh Malik. He continues: "The report is to denounce the abuses wherever they come and say what is wrong, it is itself a form of protest against the established order, it is for the youth and society and not policy and politics. "

Other rappers go further. "Why not introduce me to the presidential election?" Said he one day rapper Mister AB. The withdrawal application forms goes smoothly for the candidate rapper: "When I got them, journalists who were there completely forgotten Ali Belhadj, this too." However, Mister AB is not fooled: "I'm 33, I know that my age does not allow me to run for president. I wanted to put myself in the shoes of a candidate for artistic reasons. I then prepared the clip of a song called If I was President. Political parties have approached me, I discovered a world in which one can get easily manipulate. "Costume black and red tie, he mocks in his own way, candidates for the presidential election. It is staged in his clip, hailing a taxi to ... El Mouradia.

*Amel Blidi













The TV "Atlas news" that was critical to Bouteflika presidency, was raided by the gendarmerie, All its equipments carried away and the TV's employees forbidden from leaving the TV station.




*


----------



## Ceylal

*Chain reactions clip campaign for the Presidential Abdelaziz Bouteflika in Algeria (VIDEOS)*
*HuffPost Maghreb* | For Kribi AdjilPublished:12/03/2014 







Algeria , 14 DZA , Videos News Algeria , Bouteflika ' , Bouteflika , Clip Bouteflika , El Watan 2014, International , Intouchables Bouteflika , fun Bouteflika , Rap Bouteflika , News


After 22 months of silence, Abdelaziz Bouteflika spoke for 14 seconds to announce his official candidacy for the presidential election on April 17. On March 4, the President launched his campaign video, lasting 55 seconds this time. Posted on Facebook , video calls on voters to "stick together and do the right thing" by voting for him, with the objective of re-enlist for a fourth consecutive term. After publication, the clip has generated nearly 2,000 comments on the page Algerian President. Just that!

At 77, Abdelaziz Bouteflika, in power since 1999, holds the record of presidential longevity Algeria. Very sick and weakened his candidacy for a fourth term at the helm of the country does not unanimous.

This "mini" video shows alternately Algiers images, monuments, a small Algerian girl, Bouteflika himself and even joy footballers in the qualification of Algeria to the next World Cup because we must "stay strong and welded."


*ALSO READ: *The humor against the fourth mandate Bouteflika

*Bouteflika Untouchable?*

This clip has triggered several reviews on the web, such as El Watan in 2014 which revealed that the soundtrack of the video is none other than music Ludovico Einaudi music composer of the film "Intouchables", the Algerian newspaper s' allows even make a connection between the physical disability of the main character of the film starring François Cluzet, assigned to a wheelchair after a car accident and the health of Bouteflika.

As shown Jeune Afrique , March 7, Lotfi Double Kanon, Algerian rapper responded to the campaign by a piece entitled "Kleouha" (They ate Algeria), a title more explicit.

)

For some Algerian Web clip remains deeply "propagandist" and is not really convincing:































Réactions en chaîne au clip de campagne de Abdelaziz Bouteflika pour la Présidentielle en Algérie (VIDÉOS)


----------



## Ceylal

A call to a pacific street gathering on March the 15th..
To put an end to Algeria's regime stronghold since 1962, an end to Bouteflika 4th run, for democracy,equality, liberty and freedom of expression


----------



## Ceylal

Bouteflika's electoral team




In meantime disaprouval of a Bouteflika's 4 run is continuing throughout the country..








The TV station was raided a second time by the gendarmerie and all the computers confiscated...A citizen sit in in front of the TV station is on going..


----------



## Ceylal

Video "Bouteflika dehors!" - leJDD.fr

Algerian youths




















[video]


----------



## Ceylal

*ALGERIA black screen for Atlas private TV channel*
The authorities conducted March 12 to the closure of Atlas TV. The first since the opening, there are three years, audiovisual field to the private sector seems to be intimidation, when many voices are calling for a boycott of the presidential election.






Journalist Ghoul, managing editor of AtlasTV arrested during anti-Bouteflika demonstration in Algiers on March 1 -AFP/Farouk Batiche
Search of the premises of the private channel, Atlas TV, seized his equipment and sealed its studios following a mandate that only the author can actually enter the mobile. The editor of the notorious police and security services for his activities in defense of human rights, Ghoul, admits to know nothing about the contents of the warrant issued by the public prosecutor at the court of Sidi-M 'Hamed. It was March 11.

The next day, March 12, Atlas TV stops broadcasting "by order of the authorities," according Ghoul [Atlas TV emitted from Jordan, all Algerian private channels pass through relay abroad]. To Ghoul, this is a revenge authorities because of his decision frank position relative to the presidential election on April 17. Initially therefore, according to him, his outspokenness and the editorial line of the chain.

*Police brutality against protesters*

Speculation speculation and then took over. For some, because of the reaction of Justice is looking into the issue debate with the old framework of Islamic salvation Front [FIS, dissolved in 1992], former Minister and Senator Ahmed Merani. The latter rejected the fourth mandate Bouteflika and found to have been approached to support him.

For others, the reason is to be found in the coverage, loop, the manifestation of movement Barakat ["Enough!"], March 6. An event in which the chain has spent all day and part of the evening broadcast images live and loop where we saw the police brutality against peaceful protesters youth.

Ghoul, embedded in the anti-Bouteflika event March 1, is a member of Barakat movement. He also appeared ringside at the announcement of the candidacy of Ali Benflis [January 19]. That everyone interpreted as support franc former Prime Minister Bouteflika. But all these arguments are weak to justify legal proceedings.

Other private channels in this system of semi-underground, subject to temporary authorizations pending the implementation of the new law on audiovisual texts, however, have far exceeded the red lines in addressing life private people or assuming the right to "denounce" political positions of some parties or social movements. Far from any ethical or moral.Since 2011, offshore channels broadcasting from abroad, have emerged in the national media landscape. Tolerated, some have not hesitated to take sides for power.

*The image of Algeria is already tarnished abroad*

Competition between them gave similar programs with emissions-march interviews where almost the same characters and where we get lost in the absence of a thread. But they won in court, as they allow to pass certain truths. But they remain precarious insofar as they depend on the temporary permit (renewable) who can jump at any time. Which casts doubt on the willingness and the speeches of government on the opening of this space.

This precedent regarding the closure of Atlas TV, in this election period characterized by a tension between supporters and opponents of a fourth mandate Bouteflika and while the image of Algeria is already tarnished abroad confirms locking and attacks on freedom of the press and expression. Moreover, the case became a media event dominant and has a wide coverage and many reactions of disapproval.







*Algérie: Un nouveau Premier ministre et six candidats retenus pour l'élection présidentielle*

*HuffPost Maghreb avec agences* | Publication: 13/03/2014 18h42 CET





*3*
*0*
*0*
*0*​*RECEVOIR LES ALERTES:
​S'INSCRIRE​​SUIVRE:​​Abdelmalek Sellal, Algérie, Algerie, Candidats Élections Algérie, International , Nouveau Premier Ministre Algerie, Remaniement Algérie, Youcef Yousfi, Youssef Yousfi, Élections Algérie,Actualités*
Le remaniement attendu depuis quelques jours a été annoncé ce jeudi à Alger via un communiqué de la Présidence. Youcef Yousfi, ministre de l'Energie a été nommé Premier ministre par intérim. Abdelmalek Sellal sera ainsi chargé de diriger la campagne d'Abdelaziz Bouteflika pour l'élection présidentielle du 17 avril.
Youcef Yousfi garde son poste au Min de l'Energie et des Mines en plus de l'intérim du PM #Algerie2014
— El Watan 2014 (@elwatan2014) March 13, 2014​En fin d'après-midi, le président du Conseil constitutionnel algérien Mourad Medelci, a annoncé le noms des six candidats retenus pour l'élection présidentielle du 17 avril prochain sur les 12 qui ont déposé leurs dossier. Il s'agit d'Abdelaziz Bouteflika, Ali Benflis, Louisa Hannoune, Moussa Touati, Abdelaziz Belaid et Rebaïne Ali Fewzi.
Le début de la campagne électorale officielle est fixée au 23 mars.
​A large plot draws against Algeria, warns Sergei Lavrov, Minister of Foreign Affairs of Russia.
In brief visit to Tunisia, there a few days ago, the Minister told that Algeria became the target promoters and other fomenters who insist write the last episode of a supposed "Arab Spring".
For Russian intelligence, the jihadists will be evacuated from Syria, not only not to be exterminated, but also to focus in Tunisia, and Libya, and secondarily in northern Mali, to launch the Algerian Front .
According to Tunisian media sources, Lavrov reportedly insisted in Tunis for strict border controls to prevent infiltration of disruptive elements to Algeria, including the side of Mount Chaâmbi.
Russians are in possession of information indicating the presence of experts from Mount Chaâmbi Hamas, which would be digging tunnels, like rats, to facilitate the transit of men and weapons, and to, Algeria.
Even information stating the capacity of a force U.S. special forces based in Andalusia (Spain) almost doubling its workforce (500 Marines rose to 850) is seen as predispositions taken by the Pentagon in anticipation of a crisis in Algeria.
Although officially this American force does not target Algeria in particular. But it is set up to help American citizens including diplomatic staff, difficulty in North Africa.
In sum, Russia insists that the Algerian bastion remains strong in a region facing security problems.

South Libya bcame a hot bed for arm smugling..


----------



## Ceylal

No to Bouteflika, No to DRS
Bouteflika skedaddle!
The hare.





The bearded ..masquerading[ a government paid] opposition..








The return of the djandjawid and the spahi to shoulder Bouteflika's clan, shaken by the Chaoui rising in the poll




The Chaoui
[video]



[video]


----------



## Ceylal

Map of the main battles with the French forces...





Sellal the brainiac behind Bouteflika's re-election bid ...swear to destry the "BARAKAT" mouvement..





Reply from the movement..throughout the country..




Incha Allah the new Algerian president..


----------



## Ceylal

6 candidates in the run..5 of them are called rabbits





in the bubble: there are at least 5 jumping one..

Bouteflika today..




[video]


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

The mouvement Barakat against a Bouteflika's run kept the momentum..





From Ghozali, ex Prime Minister in the 90's, Boumediene didn't hold Bouteflika in high esteem..




The potential winner..


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Popeye Turbo

Interesting OP. Never heard of this incident.

I didn't think Morocco would act in such a manner.


----------



## Ceylal

Popeye Turbo said:


> Interesting OP. Never heard of this incident.
> 
> I didn't think Morocco would act in such a manner.


Morocco's was given the same role given to Turkey and Jordan to create chaos..But Morocco doesn't have the means nor the balls to carry it on the field..





[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

March against a Bouteflika 4th mendate in BATNA




An Ex President write a open letter to advocate change 





With new development in the political scene, he may be the next president..





A caricature that says it all..





In the Bubble: Spring is today, Winter in 28 days (election day)


----------



## Ceylal

Bouteflika's monstrous anomaly..hope they convert it to a university or a hospital..





Celebration of the 1st day of spring..
[video]



The beauty of the Algerian's soul








*My thesis on colonial Algeria: "Ah! It must be difficult. "No*
Arthur Asseraf | Historian
"Ah! It must be very difficult. "When I explain my thesis on colonial Algeria, it is usually what we replied. In fact, no, it is not difficult.The Algerian history is not a taboo subject: it is a flourishing field of historical research, even downright industry. Records are generally open and regularly assailed by hordes of PhDs from France, Navarre and rich universities of the U.S. East Coast, who like to complain about coffee machines opening hours.

MAKING OF
Asseraf Arthur, 24, is a researcher in history of colonial Algeria at Oxford University. His current research focuses on the period from 1880 to 1939. *Rue89*


And yet, my aunt still persists and always will pass me contacts for the archives of the army, because they imagine that all that
is hidden and difficult. So why the myth of a war in Algeria
suppressed by history?

Until relatively recently, the problems were real: the French government has acknowledged that there had been a "war" in Algeria and not only "events" in 1999.

*The archives were opened*
And has long ignored the link between the colonial past undigested
and the rise of the extreme right: when Benjamin Stora published "The
Gangrene and oblivion "for the first time in 1991, the book explained that the rise of FN, especially in Provence, was linked to a vote of returnees Blackfoot, racism against Arabs in Nice as they once were in Bab el-Oued.

But twenty years later, things have changed. Since the 90s, the archives were opened and closed and a generation of historians has done an enormous amount of research (thank you, by the way, the work of archivists profession that is rarely welcome).

In Algeria too, since the end of the black decade, the government has allowed
researchers to use its archives on the war of liberation, and if
there are any red tape, they are no worse than those
faced by numbers Algerians in their daily lives.

*War in Algeria tray colonization to AGREG '*
The controversy over the use of torture and even the debate around the legislation
in 2005 calling for a positive teaching of the history of colonization
eventually undoubtedly had a positive effect by giving greater
publicity to the problem of history colonial.

After the fiftieth anniversary of the independence of Algeria in 2012 and its accompanying documentary films, exhibitions and conferences, we can be thankful of the work: the war in Algeria falls tray colonization aggregation.

Of course, such a process of percolation of a bustling university research to the general public is slow and not without a hitch, but can be seen as the history of the war in Algeria is being standardized Advanced. By controversy, we end up talking about the war, no peaceful way, but we talk. As recently noted historian Sylvie Thénault, forgetting the war is relative.

*The "Algerian syndrome 'of French society*
Yet the myth persists that never talks about the war in Algeria,
and historians are partly responsible. Diagnosing the company
as achieving a French Algerian syndrome as Henry Rousso said
that there was a Vichy syndrome, it is positioned as psychoanalysts, what makes us important, beautiful, courageous. Finally, they say, history is
something.

Having been myself attracted to Algerian history by memory problems, I understand this process. There are probably more work published or in the memory of the war in Algeria as the events themselves and we ended up talking more repression that really punishes. Worse, this process reduces any French colonization in the war from 1954 to 1962 alone, drowning the way, the terrible violence of the conquest of Algeria in the XIX th century, even, and then I walk too far, of repression in Indochina, Madagascar and Cameroon.

*The words "suburban" and "immigration" whispering*
But the fault does not only returns historians anxious to find
intellectual and social engagement. I often said, when I talk about
my thesis with my research I can understand the "problems
today, "the war in Algeria is thus always linked, whispering,
the words "suburban" and "immigration" .

The war in Algeria offers a hijacked to talk about current issues means, which explains the vehemence of the debates on his memory. In this context, it is the non-digestion of the colonial past that binds the multicultural French society today. It makes us feel good, because racism becomes someone else's problem, colonial, past, fascists.

But my generation has never experienced colonization, easily vote
for the FN in regions where not only is there no foot black
but where there is almost no Muslims either.

*Do not consider new issues*
The persistent myth of a memory problem related to the war in Algeria occult a more serious problem: the French might be racist now, this is a new phenomenon or at least rapidly changing, and that whether it is indeed a metropolitan problem and not a simple import of the colonial past.

The France faced in the years 2010, a rising tide of Islamophobia, which normalizes in political discourse and in law. The lack of social mobility that French citizens still characterized as "immigrant" two, three or more generations later indicates a problem here, now, in which the colonial legacy has heard his share on both sides, but also its innovative and disturbing aspects that remain to be studied.

*In Algeria, not post-independence history*
In Algeria, and this is perhaps the most serious consequence, the history of the war of independence is so pervasive that it is almost impossible to write the history of Algeria after independence, frozen by a political system where the generation of mujahideen clings, panting, to power, the image of President Bouteflika, comatose candidate for reelection fourth.

When I explained that the archives are open and the history of the war of independence is relatively accessible, many young Algerians do not believe me: "The archives are closed, or when we do not show you the real. "In a system where power is opaque and where conspiracy theories abound, the truth always seems to be elsewhere.

Of course, the socio-economic inequalities are slowly changing, and racist thinking of colonization also continuing to train French and Algerian companies.Far be it from me to say that in 50 years, the legacy of colonization would have evaporated: otherwise I would not do this job. But as historians, our contribution to society is also to put the past in its proper place, and to identify the responsibilities of this.

*The Islamophobia not reducible to this war*
I understand very well that the memory of colonization and war plays an important role intimate difficult, because I faced silences and debate within my own family, as is the case for many French. I do not mean that the war in Algeria has no connection with the "identity" of the current crises France, only this link is overestimated.

The colonial past of course plays in this report, but for example the tension towards Muslim populations through Western Europe in recent years, including for example in Germany, Switzerland and Denmark, countries with no colonial past with Muslims, suggests that this phenomenon is not reducible to the memory of the war in Algeria.

War, as an event, happening, history is better known. The problem is not really that of historians is that of the larger society, which is struggling in his current relationship, and therefore can not create a consensual past.

Ma thèse sur l’Algérie coloniale : « Ah ! Ça doit être difficile. » Non - Le nouvel Observateur


----------



## Ceylal

The former Algerian president's open letter is giving teeth the *BARAKAT MOVEMENT..



*
in the bubble..The bastards!


----------



## Ceylal

Former President Zeroual, greeting visitors..





Algerian VIP.


----------



## Ceylal

Algerians and the election caompain




Policeman..It is strictly forbidden to feed the candidates..

The Islamist Makri accuse Hanoune of holding a glass of wine....Forgetting that Algeria produces great wines..and among the big producers of that elixir..





The opposition jambalaya to Bouteflika's 4th run..





Kerry's visit and the end of Bouteflika's ambition...or just a April fool...





A mute, paraplegic Bouteflika is seen everywhere...all of them despised..




Bouteflka the Djandjawid
Bouteflika the servile bureaucrat
Bouteflika the joker
Bouteflika the corrupt
Bouteflika, the Kabyle
Bouteflika the Moroccan

the population indifference


----------



## Ceylal

The Anti Bouteflika mobilisation..





The sign holder: Leave!
Bouteflika, I can't ..Doctor's order

Meanwhile, the protest continues..














Other cartoons..
The news are not good...








Vote for Bouteflika..

Hello..Anybody there..!


We went from here...





To this





And we got stuck with FLN's gerontology...


----------



## Ceylal

Title: this election is of utmost importance for Algerians
In the bubble: we talk of the local election in France.

A remnant of the ex islamist party the FIS want to money a non existent FIS electrate base





A Bouteflika's resonance box




Bouteflika as shown in pictures..




Bouteflika today {most likely worse}


----------



## Ceylal

Candidate Hanoune wants a debate with the likely" to be elected"






Total indifference of the citizenry 




Bouteflika's compain staff forced to shorten their meeting in Marseille , France, By the Barakat mouvement




Sellal under escort,forced to leave a meeting in Ouargla













In Bejaia





In Khenchela,










In every Algerian street scene like this is very common..


----------



## Ceylal

Tizi Ouzou


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

*Ceylal*
can you tell us do you think this protests can do any thing and who is leading this movement and are there strong oppostion and parties in algira and if the MB and salfis are strong in algira or not ?


----------



## Ceylal

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> *Ceylal*
> can you tell us do you think this protests can do any thing and who is leading this movement and are there strong oppostion and parties in algira and if the MB and salfis are strong in algira or not ?


@Mahmoud_EGY 
The protest movement came from the base, ie from the citizens. Algerian are fed up with Bouteflika as head of state. They want change and they want the actual leadership to retire, and the flame passed on to the younger generation. Whether the movement succeed or not, it does set the tone on what will take place next. Bouteflika might be elected thru fraud, but, personally I believe that Bouteflika will lose by the ballot or by fraud to give him an honorable way to leave with dignity and respect.


The opposition parties, as they stand now, are just in name..All of them where created by the government to give to the west a semblant of democracy..All the one who were given a party are devoted Bouteflika supporters.. The true opposition had their party banned .
The MB's and the salafists were laminated politically and militarily by the Algerian security services. Now they live in the marge of the society...After the 90's the Algerian society rejected them..Political islam is simply dead in Algeria...





After a bad joke, security services are concerned about Sellal's life..




The djandjawid praying for Bouteflika..












Recent Bouteflika's picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Ceylal said:


> @Mahmoud_EGY
> The protest movement came from the base, ie from the citizens. Algerian are fed up with Bouteflika as head of state. They want change and they want the actual leadership to retire, and the flame passed on to the younger generation. Whether the movement succeed or not, it does set the tone on what will take place next. Bouteflika might be elected thru fraud, but, personally I believe that Bouteflika will lose by the ballot or by fraud to give him an honorable way to leave with dignity and respect.
> 
> 
> The opposition parties, as they stand now, are just in name..All of them where created by the government to give to the west a semblant of democracy..All the one who were given a party are devoted Bouteflika supporters.. The true opposition had their party banned .
> The MB's and the salafists were laminated politically and militarily by the Algerian security services. Now they live in the marge of the society...After the 90's the Algerian society rejected them..Political islam is simply dead in Algeria...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a bad joke, security services are concerned about Sellal's life..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The djandjawid praying for Bouteflika..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent Bouteflika's picture


this words remind me of Egypt before 25 jan i understand the need for change and more freedom but there is a lot that could go wrong i say this only because i worry about the future of Algira the brotherhood and salfis work in the dark untill they sense any weakness then they rise 
anyway best of luck to you and all of algira


----------



## Ceylal

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> this words remind me of Egypt before 25 jan i understand the need for change and more freedom but there is a lot that could go wrong i say this only because i worry about the future of Algira the brotherhood and salfis work in the dark untill they sense any weakness then they rise
> anyway best of luck to you and all of algira


Although both regimes have some commonality, they are different in many ways...Algerians are hard to govern, because every individual is a president on his own merit...We have been rebels all our life and it is very hard for any body or any force to impose its will on the country...And you can see that by yourself, the way the press treats Bouteflika , despite the fines, the ban, and sometimes jail...
What is taking place today , is not violent and the reaction of the security services is the same. The 90's taught us a lesson that we are not about to forget or forgive our errors...Good luck for Egypt, it is going to be a hard road , but doable.

Kerry's visit as seen by a US think tang to Maghreb Affairs
*The health of Bouteflika is a source of uncertainty" Special*
Written by El Watan 2014



Geoff D. Porter advises various agencies of the U.S. government on political and security issues in the North African countryDR

Geoff D. Porter is the founder and manager of the consulting firm risk in North Africa (North Africa Risk Consulting). He advises including multinational and the various agencies of the U.S. government on political and security issues in the North African country firms. It gives some insight into the visit of John Kerry and the role of Algeria in the region, as it is desired to Washington.


*First, what is your comment on the visit tomorrow in Algiers, U.S. Secretary of State, which occurs during the presidential campaign in Algeria. Is this a "gift" for the 4th U.S. mandate Bouteflika?*
Secretary of State John Kerry makes this trip to Algeria to attend the second session of the strategic dialogue between the United States and Algeria. Both parties shall discuss and exchange views on issues of mutual interest. It is true that this important meeting to be held in November, but had to be postponed. It is true that the timing of the visit has generated much comment and speculation because it takes three weeks before the presidential election in Algeria.However, if the meeting took place on the first date, there would never have all these politicians speculation.








_John Kerry's visit was postponed last November (Photo: AFP)_



*The United States have an interest that Bouteflika remains in power in Algeria despite his health, in the name of "stability"?*
For the United States, Algeria is a key partner in North Africa. But they do not specifically preferably on the results of the presidential election. The most important for the United States is their desire to see the Algerians choose freely and fairly and to feel that they have the opportunity to voice their political aspirations. It goes without saying that through this election, Algerians should have the sensation of throwing another milestone in the political process. I think however it is a little difficult to embed the re-election of Bouteflika and the stability of Algeria. On the one hand, if re-elected, it would mean that there will be continuity of policy. On the other, his health still subject to controversy, will surely continue to be a source of uncertainty.



*It is known that the Democrats are more fussy about issues of democracy, respect for human rights and freedoms. Do you think John Kerry transmit messages in this sense his Algerian counterparts?*
There is no doubt that the Secretary Kerry insist on respect for human rights in Algeria. This is a constant concern in diplomatic commitments.








_The U.S. administration knows that the countries surrounding the Algeria are all engaged in political transitions_

_(Photo: DR)_



*How, according to you, the United States they design the role of Algeria in the geopolitics of the Maghreb and the Sahel?*
What is clear is that the United States is very committed to their relationship with Algeria. The U.S. administration knows that the countries surrounding the Algeria are all engaged in political transitions. Whether Libya, Tunisia and Mali, all these countries follow an uncertain political trajectories. The United States can obviously help the three countries and to assist them to cope and succeed in their democratic transitions. They also know they can count on to serve as Algeria rock facing rough seas. From its surface which makes it the largest country in the Maghreb and Africa, the second most populous country in the Arab world, Algeria has potential allowing it to be extremely influential. It is quite understandable that during this presidential election, Algeria concentrates all its interest in its internal affairs.But immediately after this political maturity, Algeria will play a more active role at the regional level.


*Hassan Moali*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

The Algerian government lay the red carpet to Kerry's visit.




Benflis and Medelci 










I took Hanoune's moustache
Good job!

The FIS wants to reposition itself




Picture taken during the FIS hay day!

The a la carte opposition





France: The Front National in net progress
Bouteflika: Damn! no more Val De Grace


----------



## Ceylal

Today in Tizi Ouzou




















Benflis companing


----------



## Ceylal

Benflis's compaign in Barbes, France.




Benflis, in Tindouf..


----------



## blackface

Algerians are kinda violent people. North Africans in general are that way. They have bad reputations in France.


----------



## Ceylal

Benflis, in Tizi Ouzou
[video]




The spearhead of the Algerian diplomacy..Foreign Minister Ramdhane Lamamra
With King of Spain..




Interviews ...With RT on Arab Spring
[video]



On North Africa..
[video]






blackface said:


> Algerians are kinda violent people. North Africans in general are that way. They have bad reputations in France.


Algerians are very kind, until you wrong them..Americans are too..Blacks, and minorities in general have an underserved bad press in America too..Are they that bad? You can't take France case as a barometer on how bad North African are..You have to live their conditions first..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blackface

Ceylal said:


> Benflis, in Tizi Ouzou
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spearhead of the Algerian diplomacy..Foreign Minister Ramdhane Lamamra
> With King of Spain..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interviews ...With RT on Arab Spring
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> On North Africa..
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Algerians are very kind, until you wrong them..Americans are too..Blacks, and minorities in general have an underserved bad press in America too..Are they that bad? You can't take France case as a barometer on how bad North African are..You have to live their conditions first..



North Africans are more easily wronged than others.


----------



## Ceylal

blackface said:


> North Africans are more easily wronged than others.


 Not true..You focus too much on France case...France history in Africa is deep and what you see in France is directly linked to her past..


----------



## Ceylal

*Today's news...*


*In Algeria, Ali Benflis, the "man of change" from the seraglio*
THE WORLD | 03/04/2014 at 11:11 • Updated 04/04/2014 at 11:51 |By Isabelle Mandraud












*What is run Ali Benflis? Ten years after a first unsuccessful attempt, the man recidivism by assisting in the Algerian presidential election of April 17. Former Minister of Justice , Prime Minister, Chief of the National Liberation Front (FLN), the party in power since independence, campaign manager of President Abdelaziz Bouteflika, Ali Benflis 69 years, knows all Algerian political machinery. He also knows that since the introduction of universal suffrage in 1962, never a second round was necessary.*


True or false hare competitor as accuse his critics who accuse him of credibilityby his presence a vote _"a foregone conclusion"_ , he prepares to face once again as the main competitor among the other four, the outgoing president Abdelaziz Bouteflika, 77, sick candidate to succeed for a 4 th term. The first duel in 2004 had left bloodless, with 6.4% of votes.

_"Nothing is played_ , ensures Ali Benflis the _World_ , _but it will be very careful. "" In 2004_ , he accuses _the winner, it was fraud. Again, we prepared the tool of massive fraud but Algerian society has evolved and this time I'm prepared for it to resist . "_The former prime minister sacked in 2003 and since then scrambled with the current head of state said that it will have on election day an observer in each of the 60,000 polling stations. _"We will even organize seminars for training "_ , he adds.

*He traveled ALL REGIONS BY PLANE*

This time also, the candidate _"independent"_ with a high silhouette and a hint of mustache, who likes to present as _"the man of change"_ , has strong means. Since the opening of the official campaign period on March 23, he travels all regions on a plane rented for the occasion, bringing in its wake, _"70 journalists accompanying "_.

All financed, according to the applicant, for _"the gifts of some individuals that I do not even know"_ and _"a check of the state of 15 million dinars given to each candidate." "I also have the support of 23 political parties and 213 national or regional associations, without counting all the support committees "_ says Ali Benflis between two meetings, Tuesday 1 st April.

In Algeria , some people also see it as the unofficial candidate of the powerful Department of Intelligence and Security. _"In the past, military security was the party politics of the arm ed. Today, the army has gone "_ , fell on March 29 the historian Mohammed Harbi, a connoisseur of the Algerian state, at a conference inParis .

*A NEW CONSTITUTION*









Armed with his campaign slogan "Together for a company liberties" candidate Benflis does not seem in any case, be difficult to fill rooms. Supporters or just curious come the listening place its focus on the establishment of a new constitution. program _"The Zeroual of 1996 was raped in 2008 "_ , asserts the candidate, referring to the revision that deleted this date the limit of two presidential terms.

Ali Benflis promises to be introducing all the guarantees make Parliament's role,_"with an executive accountable to their elected"_ status for the opposition and allowthe courts to become _"truly independent"_ .

This Constitution, the former lawyer wants _"consensual". "I'll take it for the time it takes, bringing together political actors and civil society, which has never been the case"_ , he said. A Bouira in Kabylia, March 29, the candidate Benflis mainly triggered concerns in reaching out to former executives of the Islamic Front of salvation, now dissolved, after having qualified _as "unacceptable" "the exclusion of a portion of the population from the political field. "_

_"I extend my hand to all Algerians_ , confirms _World_ Ali Benflis. _There will be no peace without bringing everyone around the table, no consensus can notrecognize all stakeholders. Under the guise of I-don't-know-what, we want toexclude a nationalist fringe Islamist ... "" And then_ , if he cries, _he must finish with this story of fraud in elections for twenty years! "_

*AIRLINE TICKETS "CHEAPER"*

At each of his dice investments , Ali Benflis adds a local touch. In Saharawi territory in Tindouf, in the extreme south-western Algeria, where he was the first tomake it promises tickets _"cheaper"_ in the name of territorial equity. A Tizi Ouzou in Kabylia, it focuses on the _"emancipation of Tamazight"_ , the Berber language, and pays tribute to activists Socialist Forces Front, the oldest opposition party Kabyle origin, killed in 1963 , chaining praise in Arabic, Berber and French.

_" You 're the first in the democratic struggle and I've always said that it is a region with avant-garde "_ , has he then started according to comments reported by the newspaper _El Watan_ . So as to erase the Kabyle "Black Spring" of 2001, where more than a hundred young people had died while he was the head of government.In the region of Ghardaia gateway to the Sahara, plagued by deadly clashes between communities Mozabites (Berber Muslim rite Ibadi) and Arabic, he speaks human rights and state failure.

Everywhere Ali Benflis denounced the _"regionalism"_ and evokes a new administrative division. _"Algeria does not have enough wilaya_ , _not common enough, we need a new territorial organization "_ , he whispers. Everywhere, too, speaks of everyday life _. "People are fed up with badly made roads, lack of education in schools ..."_ Man of the seraglio, has long participated in the "system" and collaborated in the first mandate Bouteflika, he must convince today that will be different tomorrow. What inspires this thought a keen observer of the Algerian political scene: _"With him, you move an inch, but it will still take a millimeter"_ .

Isabelle Mandraud 

Global News for Women by Women



*Algeria’s New Rebel*
April 2, 2014 by VALERIE



Photo Credit: Khadidja M

_BY FARAH SOUAMES_

ALGIERS – Amira Bouraoui, a humble 39-year-old, Algiers-based gynecologist, may appear to be an unlikely rebel.

Yet in recent weeks she emerged as an outspoken voice in Algeria’s _Barakat_, or Enough, a growing grassroots opposition movement.

_Barakat_’s protests have gained momentum since Algerian President Abdelaziz Bouteflika, a partially paralyzed ruler in power since 1999, registered for another presidential run in early March. His expected win in the April 17 election will commence his fourth five-year term.

As a founding member and spokeswoman of the group, Bouraoui was the first woman to speak out publicly against Bouteflika’s presidential candidacy on television and in local newspapers.

“I am only a citizen coming out of a decade of terror,” Bouraoui told VALERIE magazine.

While a growing number of small protests face harsh crackdown by security services, demonstrations have spread outside Algiers in recent weeks and reached many towns across the country.

Over the past several decades, Algeria’s government has stifled dissent through laws restricting associations and public protests. During Bouteflika’s first term, Prime Minister Ali Benflis approved an anti-demonstration law in Algiers as violence and instability spread in the capital.

In 2012, the Algerian government passed a law on associations, curbing non-governmental activities and their ability to register or receive outside funding.

“There’s much the government needs to do to create an environment for credible elections, but one important step would be to allow Algerians to form associations, meet, and organize events without hindrance,” said Eric Goldstein, deputy director for Middle East and North Africa at Human Rights Watch, in a statement. “Algeria needs to have a vibrant public debate ahead of the April 17 presidential elections.”

Given risk of harsh punishment for speaking out, protests in Algeria have not reached the same magnitude as in neighboring countries. With recent upheavals in Egypt, Tunisia and Libya plunging their countries into prolonged transition and power struggles, many Algerians prefer the status quo.




Amira Bouraoui (left) with other supporters of Barakat (Enough) movement.

Many in Algeria have a vivid memory of polarizing violence, are aware of threats caused by radical Islamists and are wary of disrupting the existing system.

The government made people believe that street demonstrations will make Algeria the next “victim” of the Arab Spring, Bouraoui said, “and magically it worked with a population sick and tired of more than a decade of violence.”

Yet Bouraoui and other _Barakat_ activists are not ready to give up. They are energized to act after decades of political paralysis, frustrated by the lack of meaningful changes and reform.

”In our system, they only make sure that we eat, drink and sleep, and we don’t have the right to ask for more,” Bouraoui said. “We are hostages of a corrupt regime that wants to last forever and the only way to control things is (through) fear.”

With her colleagues, she launched _Barakat_’s Facebook page March 2, which gathered more than 30,000 followers in one month. Virtually overnight, Bouraoui went from an anonymous doctor who worked for state medical institutions for eight years to a leading female voice against the regime.

“I found myself speaking to national media and in TV shows just after the first dispersed demonstration (March 2), it was kind of strange going back to work the next days,” she laughed, noting that many of her colleagues were supportive. “I know we need patience and perseverance; it is not easy to fight a 52-year-old corrupt system.”

But the bulk of the dissent is still limited to online activity. And street protests come at a price.

Over the last month, Bouraoui has been arrested three times.

“I felt so ashamed and offended to be arrested that way and interrogated, while corrupt officials involved in many scandals are living freely and enjoying life inside and outside the country,” she said of her first arrest on March 2.

But it is clear Bouraoui’s actions and _Barakat_’s rising profile are inspiring others. Women comprise an estimated half of _Barakat_’s members and at least 30 women take on leadership roles.

“She really represents the Algerian women’s spirit, the fighter spirit of all these women who scarified their lives to see a real democracy in our country,” said Sidali Filali, a blogger and activist.

_Farah Souames__ is an Algerian journalist covering the Middle East and North Africa. _

Kerry's arrival in Algiers.


















*Kerry opens U.S-Algeria Strategic Dialogue with promise to increase defense cooperation*
The U.S.-Algeria Strategic Dialogue kicked off in Algiers on Thursday. U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry noted that the conference will focus on "security, political cooperation, and economic and commercial opportunities, education and civil society engagement."
By JC Finley | April 3, 2014 at 12:47 PM |


U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry, joined by Algerian Foreign Minister Ramtane Lamamra, tells the Algerian people he is looking forward to a Strategic Dialogue between their country and the United States after arriving in Algiers on April 3, 2014. (State Department)

April 3 (UPI) -- U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry is in Algiers for the joint U.S.-Algeria Strategic Dialogue.
In his opening remarks Thursday, Kerry explained that "experts from both parties are going to participate in working groups that are focused on three areas: security, political cooperation, and economic and commercial opportunities, education and civil society engagement."

With regard to security cooperation, Kerry announced, "In the years to come, the United States hopes to partner with Algeria to build a more robust defense relationship based on mutual respect, and obviously ... our shared interests."

The U.S. utilizes the Trans-Saharan Counterterrorism Partnership as its "primary vehicle," Kerry said "to support long-term capabilities of the countries in the West and North Africa to face the AQIM threat." That Partnership can, he said, be complemented by an additional cooperative initiative with Algeria.

Kerry concluded his opening remarks with a message from PresidentBarack Obama, that is "very, very anxious to see this working effort, this dialogue produce a stronger relationship."

That cooperation, Kerry joked, does not extend to the World Cup: "our teams may have to clash."


[State Department]

*News / Africa*
*US, Algeria Work to Improve Security in Maghreb, Sahel*




U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry talks with Algeria's Foreign Minister Ramtane Lamamra (R) before addressing a news conference at the Foreign Ministry in Algiers, April 3, 2014.
April 03, 2014

ALGIERS — The United States and Algeria say they are working together to combat terrorism in North and West Africa by strengthening both security and economic opportunity. U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry and Algerian Foreign Minister Ramtane Lamamra chair astrategic dialogue on military and commercial cooperation.

Secretary Kerry said the U.S. and Algeria were working to increase security coordination to fight drug trafficking and kidnapping-for-ransom that fund terrorism in North and West Africa.

"We want to do this so that Algerian security services have the tools and the training needed in order to defeat al-Qaida and other terrorist groups. And we will work to address the instability that has spread throughout the Maghreb and Sahel," he said.

He said Algerian efforts in Mali and Niger underscore its constructive role in regional stability.

There has been an increase in al-Qaida-affiliated violence across the region since the fall of Libyan leader Moammar Ghadafi in 2011.

African and French troops have fought Islamist extremists in neighboring Mali. There have been attacks in Niger, Tunisia and northern Nigeria, as well as last year's assault on a gas plant in Algeria in which more than 40 hostages were killed.

Foreign Minister Lamamra said Algeria would never back down from fighting terror and asked for U.S. help with electronic surveillance.

"The Sahel region has abruptly evolved into one of our preeminent concerns as terrorism, human trafficking, drug trafficking, and all kinds of criminal activities have woven their webs and built their networks in the region, threatening the stability and very existence of the people and states of the area," he said.

Lamamra said it was now a necessity to provide a decent future for the people of the region who are still facing "dire living conditions and harsh adversity."

"We need to join forces to help advance the emergence of stronger states in the Sahel and to develop impactful economic plans to foster the best conditions possible for both security and development," he said.

The foreign minister said this can be done by creating jobs, encouraging the growth of small business, and improving access to water and energy.

Kerry agreed, saying there must be alternatives for a growing population of young unemployed.

"We need to make sure that we can find jobs for these people, that their future is defined through education and opportunity and not through IED's and violence," he said.

Kerry said those offering violence did not offer jobs, education, health care or programs to pull a country together around a common identity.

"They destroy. And they tell people in a direct confrontation with modernity that everybody has to do what they say and live the way they tell them. We've been through these struggles for too long as common humanity to be cowed by that, intimidated by it, or ruled by it," he said.

Lamamra said Algeria was committed to making the Maghreb a integrated, peaceful, and prosperous region and will spare no effort in contributing to restoring stability and security.

That includes the disputed region of Western Sahara, where Algeria backs ethnic Sahrawi opposition to Moroccan rule, and where Lamamra said there must be greater autonomy.

"The right to self-determination of the Sahrawi people as well as the human rights, their human dignity for them to at last enjoy the blessings of a normal life and fulfill their God-given potential," said the foreign minister.

Kerry is expected to discuss Western Sahara in talks in Morocco Friday as well.

He said the United States looked forward to upcoming elections here in Algeria that are transparent and in line with international standards.

President Abdel-Aziz Bouteflika is running for another five-year term, but the 77-year-old's campaign is surrounded by questions about his failing health.

*Algeria’s Role in African Security*
APRIL 3, 2014 Benjamin Nickels










Algeria is often seen as averse to security cooperation, but it has been deeply involved in Africa’s security architecture for years.

Secretary of State John Kerry’s visit to Algeria provides an opportunity to discuss security cooperation and counterterrorism with a critical if ambivalent partner. With fallout from the Arab Spring and the Mali Crisis creating chaos along its borders and the In Aminas attack highlighting insecurity in its own territory, Algeria has been forced, albeit reluctantly, to move toward greater strategic cooperation with its neighbors. But these recent moves should not overshadow Algeria’s long-standing investments in regional security. Indeed, Algeria has become ubiquitous in the structures of African security cooperation.

Kerry’s host, Algerian Minister of Foreign Affairs Ramtane Lamamra, came to Algeria’s top diplomatic post from his position as commissioner of the Peace and Security Department (PSD) at the African Union (AU), a seat he held for several years (2008–2013). The AU’s most vital section, the PSD houses the Peace and Security Council (PSC), Africa’s equivalent to the United Nations Security Council, and the commissioner holds powerful functions like representing the department publicly and setting the agenda for biweekly PSC ambassadorial meetings that assess ongoing conflicts and crises on the continent. As commissioner, Lamamra—dubbed Mr. Africa—was the foremost AU figure after the chairperson. Lamamra is only one of many Algerian officials to hold key AU security and counterterrorism positions. Before him, Said Djinnit was the PSD’s first commissioner (2002–2008), and already while working at the AU’s predecessor, the Organization of African Unity, Djinnit led African peace processes and helped design the Africa Peace and Security Architecture (APSA), the framework through which the AU now addresses and handles peace and security on the continent.

Algeria has since invested heavily in the architecture Djinnit helped design. Until his death in 2012, Ahmed Ben Bella, Algeria’s first president, was the chairperson and sole northern representative of the AU’s Panel of the Wise, a body of five eminent persons from Africa’s five subregions who serve as conflict mediators and advisors for the AU chairperson. Algeria has supported efforts to strengthen the Northern Standby Brigade of the African Standby Force, the PSC’s enforcement arm intended for rapid intervention as well as peace support and humanitarian operations. Algeria has also helped implement the AU Plan of Action on the Prevention and Combating of Terrorism by hosting and helping staff the Africa Center for Studies and Research on Terrorism (better known by its French acronym, CAERT), which aims to guide and coordinate counterterrorism across Africa.

These long-term investments in the APSA, along with its bureaucrats placed in key United Nations posts like the UN Office to the AU and the UN Office for West Africa (where Djinnit is now Special Representative of the Secretary-General), might seem to contradict the image of an insular Algeria uncomfortable with regional and international cooperation. Optimists could argue that Algeria deserves credit for advances toward APSA’s realization, halting and incomplete though they may be, and point to a hardening AU line against unconstitutional changes of government and a deployment of AU troops for peace support missions in Somalia, Mali, and the Central African Republic.

Conversely, skeptics could argue that Algeria’s pervasive presence at the AU is really a stratagem to bend African security cooperation and counterterrorism to parochial interests. Algerian personnel might be meant mainly to keep the architecture in check. At the AU, Lamamra has been succeeded by yet another Algerian PSD commissioner, Smail Chergui (2013–present), preserving the slot as the exclusive domain of a single nation, whereas the other seven AU commissioner positions have changed hands at least once during the past dozen years. Meanwhile, Algeria has launched, separate from APSA, its own security cooperation initiatives for the so-called _pays du champs_ of the Sahel, such as the regional command for joint counterterrorism operations in Tamanrasset.

Cynics could find special fodder in cases of convenient consonance between AU actions and Algerian interests occurring in Algeria’s own backyard. CAERT has pushed unusually hard to develop counterterrorism intelligence-sharing Fusion and Liaison Units in Sahel countries critical to Algiers, for example. CAERT also recently barred delegates from non–AU member state and principal rival to Algerian subregional influence, Morocco, from attending an international meeting that CAERT was co-hosting with the Global Counterterroism Forum and its Sahel working group.

There is plenty to disappoint those hoping for robust security cooperation in the Maghreb, Sahel, and Africa more broadly, but partners need not succumb to pessimistic perspectives of Algeria’s role in regional security. Whatever the motives, in the end Algeria has patiently and deliberately committed itself to the AU and to APSA. Along with asking Algiers to enhance recent overtures on security cooperation toward neighbors, the international community has every right to challenge Algeria to fully assume the leadership role it has already claimed. And partner nations, especially African member states, have every reason to measure Algiers’ persistent application for presence and authority at the AU against the performance and results it provides. Dialogues like the one between Kerry and Lamamra this week should serve as occasions not only for discussing Algeria’s recent strategic arrangements with its neighbors, but also for evaluating developments and setting expectations regarding regional peace and security progress within the AU security structures that Algeria has heavily invested in for years.

_Benjamin Nickels is the academic chair for transnational threats and counterterrorism at the Africa Center for Strategic Studies (ACSS). The views expressed here are those of the author alone._


----------



## Ceylal

Barakat movement at Annaba





















Social media playing a big role in the election.





Time for caricatures..




Bouteflika's 4th run:Algeria the world laughing stock
Kerry's laugh!

Kerry's words distorted by the APS (Algerian press service)




Kerry: and we will be with the next president
Translator: And we will support Bouteflika
Kerry to the translator: You push it too far, pal


----------



## Ceylal

*ALGERIAThe dirty campaign cash*
The origin of the funds used to finance the election campaign of candidates, and particularly that of outgoing President Abdelaziz Bouteflika, raises many critics.

APRIL 4, 2014




Drawing Sondron.
At each election, the issue of intrusion forces in the political money is raised. Rumors suggest the reign of _chkara_ [dirty money]. In a word, the suspicion on the financing of the campaign Abdelaziz Bouteflika.Businessmen had paid the "tithe" in the total opacity, managing to collect between 700 and 1000 billion centimes dinars [$ 1 billion centimes dinars equivalent to 100 000 euros] for Bouteflika, according to media outlets.

Supports a constitutional in the sense that the Electoral Act 2012 has limitations: it displays the inability to identify the dirty money of the country, called on Algeria to _chkara._  should be a committee of specialists who know peel accounts of candidates who could uncover this kind of fraud. This refers to a limit of the national economy: the enormous amounts of money circulating outside the banking system, huge transactions without bills and little progress in the traceability of operations.

*The effectiveness of the verb to woo voters*

The commission overseeing elections, it also does not exercise supervisory powers in this area. So, this collusion between the power of money and politics can not be avoided, suggests the specialist. Thus, the presidential election recorded a disproportion between the means at the disposal of each candidate. On the one hand, we have a government candidate [incumbent President Abdelaziz Bouteflika] who has a very important logistics and other three competitors [Fewzi Rebaine Ali Abdelaziz Moussa Touati and Belaid] low resources finance the campaign.

Only Ali Benflis and Louisa Hanoune candidates appear to have larger means, but incommensurate with those of the head of state. We are witnessing an unequal battle. The five contenders for the presidency then rely on the effectiveness of the verb to woo voters and win the election.

But the dice are loaded they not? Indeed, unless an unforeseen event, everything seems to move towards the reelection of President Bouteflika.The machine was set in motion for several weeks multifaceted support, alliance with the forces of money. The question is whether the financial lobby is trying to consolidate his power as to lead the country to a destination far from the aspirations of the majority of the population.

*John Kerry in Algeria: "We expect transparent elections in accordance with international standards"*
*HuffPost Maghreb AFP* | Published: 03/04/2014 5:41 p.m. EST










U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry arrived Wednesday under high protection in Algeria for his first visit to the country since becoming Secretary of State in February 2013.


He referred to a time when peace is facing "more complex than ever threat" and said that one of the ways to fight against terrorism was to help create jobs and improve the education system.

"Salu (ant) Algeria's leadership in the region," Mr. Kerry said that the U.S. wanted to work in coordination with Algiers, establish a stronger relationship with that country, and help secure the borders in region.

Kerry's visit to Algeria is involved in the election campaign for the presidential election on April 17, raising the questions of the Algerian press, which considers it to be "a deposit to the outgoing president" Abdelaziz Bouteflika.

Aged 77 years, including 15 years in power, Bouteflika, seeking a fourth term, despite his health problems, and is favored.

"We expect free and transparent elections that meet international standards," said Kerry.

"The U.S. will work with the President that the Algerian people choose to shape the future as Algeria and its neighbors deserve," he added, referring in particular to "a future where citizens can freely exercise their civil rights , political and human. "

*The error of the Algerian official news agency*

By translating the speech of John Kerry, the Algerian official news agency misinterpreted his statement. "We are pleased to see the process of the presidential election (April 17) take place in transparency," headlined the APS , while U.S. Secretary of State said "wait and transparent elections in accordance with the standards International ". His speech was published on the website of the State Department .

"Lastly, you-have an election coming up here in Algeria two weeks from now. We look forward to elections are transparent and That in line with international standards."
But the statements attributed to Kerry by APS have spilled much ink, especially on social networks.

Kerry with Algerian childrens at a Nike facility

[video]






































Salsabil Chellali


----------



## Ceylal

Bouteflika's election member stripped searched by border guard at Cairo airport. Algerian Ambassador had to intervene for his release...Egyptian bad habits never fail...to make Algerians laugh at an embarrassed Bouteflika for his arabist agenda and his love for Oum keltoum culture.





Benflis campaign is draining large crowd




Bouteflika's is not drawing the crowd and most of the meeting cut short due to hackling, yoghurt trashing..etc.




The Algerian passionaria in a world of macho man





When the saudi virus reaches the algerian shore..All the sat tv station critical to bouteflika are censured..





Bouteflika standing up...on his own to greet Kerry...The picture did him in more than it helped him..


----------



## Ceylal

Kerry's thanks the Algerian government on the transparency of the election




vote for Bouteflika

*Riots in Bejaia: questions about the role of certain media and law enforcement*

[Google translation..]

ARTICLE | 6. APRIL 2014 - 7:36




Bejaia yesterday. Too young to go into politics.Sid-Ali/New Press
Most media reported the events that shook the city of Bejaia, last Saturday, had merely repeated stereotyped formulas, referring to the "demonstrators" who managed to prevent the meeting that would animate Abdelmalek Sellal home culture Taos Amrouche. They knowingly or unknowingly, confused between a small group of real protesters gathered outside the entrance of the building that was to host this event from 10am to express, very peacefully and with their little signs, their hostility to fourth term and the entire political system, and packs of young and not so young who came two hours later to confront the police officers responsible for the security of access to the house of culture. These young people have no political slogan brandished outside the now famous "chiyatine" (sycophants) launched against the people invited to the meeting which will not take place. All their work was focused on the physical confrontation with the elements of riot forces were deployed in large numbers. Witnesses have reported seeing several young minibus file before the house of culture. Where did they come from? Most likely the city of Bejaia or suburban neighborhoods. Who are they? It is clear through their profiles and their "mode of organization" that most of them were fervent supporters of the fetish club in town, the MOB. Which was rounded up and driven to the rally Sellal? That, nobody knows. What is clear, by cons is that the rioters are completely outside the opposition factions as Barakat, MAK where LAADH, to mention only the most active stage of the challenge lately. That is to say, too, that the convictions that have targeted these organizations seem excessive. The fracture is probably much deeper. She is first and foremost with the company and part of his youth, left to itself and exposed to all attempts at manipulation. Second untruth conveyed by some media evacuation surrounded journalists, together with a thousand people invited to the meeting by these "protesters" in fury. Dispatches from the APS and headlines that have dealt with this information, pretend to ignore that the police only evacuated journalists "embedded", that is to say those who came in the same plane as Sellal, like those of the ENTV and Ennahar TV, because they were targeted by rioters. That these media do not tell you is that there were still inside the house of culture, a dozen other reporters and correspondents of print and electronic media that have not been entitled this treatment. About the role of law enforcement, some complained yesterday to Bejaia, a certain passivity that was visible in items made to ensure a smooth meeting. Not only did they not anticipate this dangerous escalation, but also under the final instructions on which much emphasis boss DGNS, Abdelghani Hamel, they did not want to complicate the repression or arrests of perpetrators disorders, before the situation escalates. One method that has proved somewhat successful, given the damage recorded in the space of half a day. *Rabah Ait Ali






Algeria of Bouteflika
Physically weakened after a stroke, Abdelaziz Bouteflika, has nevertheless launched the campaign for a fourth presidential term, after fifteen years at the head of the Algerian state. 





Reuters / Ramzi Boudina

Algeria: the official news agency plays with words of John Kerry

U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry expressed concern about the transparency in the Algerian presidential election of April 17. The official news agency currently seen congratulations.

Algeria: the clip to the glory of Bouteflika's boomerang 


Algerian artists including singer and actor Khaled Smaïn attended a promotional clip of Algerian President ill but nevertheless candidate for a fourth term. The unleashing of users led to the withdrawal of the video.

Algeria: Bouteflika's candidacy and shadowy war

The announcement of the candidacy of Abdelaziz Bouteflika, 77, arouses anger and incomprehension in Algeria. Only the shadowy wars between Praetorians clans who run the country, enable us to understand this joke.
*


----------



## Ceylal

wind of dissent in Algeria




At last things are moving. ( Bougie, is the town name were sellal was thrown off, french word used in the algerian dialect, meaning moving)


----------



## Ceylal

Despite the regrettable events in Bejaia, not imputed to any opposition movement, BARAKAT continues to show its opposition to Bouteflika's 4th run...


----------



## Ceylal

Election campaign thru the cartoonist Belkacem..




Ahmed Ouyahia trashed with Yoghurt can in Guelma..following one of his famous past phrases ( not everybody needs yoghurt thrown at young employed) that is still haunt him to this day





John is here..
Bouteflika: hello John Wayne


----------



## Ceylal

*Members of the U.S. Congress Algeriepatriotique "We will audition Kerry"*

ARTICLE | 5. APRIL 2014 - 7:40 P.M.




The U.S. Secretary of State, John Kerry, before Congress.DR
Following the visit of John Kerry in Algeria, _Algeriepatriotique_could join Senators and members of Congress for their opinion, especially concerning the interpretation of this visit presented as a possible candidate to deposit Bouteflika in his election campaign. Our interlocutors, both Republicans and Democrats were unanimous in expressing their shock and outrage at the handling of the Algerian official news agency who misquoted U.S. Secretary of State. They claimed that John Kerry "took a big risk" during this visit and they "expect the farm up to the audition," adding that "it bears sole responsibility for his actions." These senators and congressmen are surprised how the Secretary of State John Kerry urged the U.S. foreign policy, "the antithesis of the diplomatic tradition." They ensure that "neither they nor the White House have endorsed the candidacy of President Bouteflika directly or indirectly," adding that the Algerian elections "are for the Algerian people." Upon his return to the United States, John Kerry will be questioned on the grounds of his visit to Algeria. The atmosphere may be hot after what is considered a "faux pas" U.S. Secretary of State and that will certainly benefit Republicans who strongly condemned "the ease with which he treated his trip to Algeria» . For their part, personalities and active NGOs in the political and media world have confirmed _Algeriepatriotique_ that "John Kerry has broken a very important rule when visiting an incumbent president in the countryside."All energetically denounce the deterioration of diplomatic management of the State Department headed by John Kerry and make him bear full responsibility, while questioning the cancellation of his trip to Ramallah while the peace process between Israel and the Palestinian Authority is a compromise in favor of a "tourist trip" in Algeria and Morocco, "with money from the American taxpayer." Our contacts in the Senate and Congress - the latter received Sahrawi activist Haidar recently - have, moreover, surprised that John Kerry "does not address the critical question of Western Sahara" during his visits to the "United who are the main actors in the resolution of this sensitive issue. " They are waiting for answers about the usefulness of visits John Kerry "who did not see fit to address this important issue, which is, however, a priority, considering his silence as a missed opportunity by the Obama administration to advance a thorny issue. " The media and political world in Washington is boiling and the journey of John Kerry in both countries raises many questions. The visit of John Kerry's entourage outgoing president Algeria tried to recover, did not have the same effect with the U.S. elites, however, are determined to put Obama on the grill right arm, which is sure to embarrass the White House who will struggle to justify this blunder as it happened with the involvement of the U.S. president to the Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt. That falls ill after the recent scandal CIA accused of violating the Constitution by searching the computers used by U.S. lawmakers, in a case relating to the ancient techniques of interrogation of the controversial spy agency. The accusations triggered a public mayhem of a rare intensity between the CIA and Congress, the head of the spy agency, John Brennan, denied having sought to obstruct the investigation of the Senate Intelligence Committee, without commenting on the facts in detail. *Mohsen Abdelmoumen






Barakat: anti-Bouteflika movement can it extend to all Algeria?
By Catherine Gouëset , published07/04/2014 at 16:18Updated at 18:14

Part of Algerians mobilizes against the candidacy of Abdelaziz Bouteflika, old and sick, to a fourth term. Barakat movement (" Enough " ) can it expand its audience beyond a small segment of the middle class? 
Print

problems that led to the cancellation of a campaign rally pro-Bouteflika Saturday Bejaia will they break the dynamics of movement Barakat? Abdelmalek Sellal which campaigns instead ofgreatly diminished president , has had more success against him to mobilize anti-Bouteflika Barakat movement that formed in early March to denounce the candidacy of President Bouteflika Abdelaiz a fourth mandate . Sellal was received in this city of Kabylia shouting "Bouteflika releases" by some 250 demonstrators who then burned portraits of the head of state. A team of five people from the pro-Bouteflika En-Nahar channel, was attacked and four of its journalists were injured, according to its director. 



"15 years, Barakat ! (' Enough '). " The cry of protest born of the announcement on February 22, the application of Abdelaziz Bouteflika to a fourth term by Abdelmalek Sellal-then Prime Minister, he suspended his functions for direct presidential campaign-is originally the movement of the same name. Bringing together people connected through social networks, Barakat has held rallies in cities across the country to protest against "the system" in place for 52 years of independence. 

Forms circulating on Facebook: "I, the undersigned ... says he never met a member of the government and have never requested or urged anyone that you show to a fourth term on this,. I ask you to withdraw this policy "masquerade. One way to respond to the assertion that Bouteflika is at the request of his countrymen. 

A move that was a surprise ...
The movement was born of indignation part of the population to nominate a head of state virtually impotent "We have become the laughing stock of the world re-elect a president who has not addressed. the Algerian people for 2 years ", carried away Yacine Zaid, a board member of the Algerian League for the Defence of Human Rights (LADDH). 

Barakat is defined as a movement "citizen, peaceful and independent, which rejects the fourth term and advocates for the establishment of a genuine democracy in Algeria." 

"Barakat created the surprise by bringing together a variety of people from backgrounds welcomes Yacine Zaid, Islamists to RCD" [Rally for Culture and Democracy party who called the army to stop the electoral process after Islamist victory in the first round of legislative elections in 1911, a prelude to 10 years of a bloody war]. "Algerians found voice to say tired of this system," he adds. 

Another plus point of this movement, according to the activist, no leader stands out, although some figures have emerged as Amira Bouraoui, his spokesman, a gynecologist, Ghoul Hifnawi, editor of Atlas-tv and journalists Mehdi Bsikri and Mustapha Benfodil. 

But pretty marginal ...
"The movement is based on a sound angry, but it affects only a small segment of the population, tempers Djaafer Said, editor of the website Maghreb emerging . It does not reach the poor neighborhoods, weaned policy " after years of violence in civil war (1992-1999) . 

A criticism made by many observers. "This is a disconnected 80% of Algerian youth movement," said Omar Benderra economist. "He rarely attended by over a hundred people at each event, including the capital." 

The move affects only a part of the Algerian middle class. It includes students, academics, and many journalists, which may explain in part its visibility. 

Yacine Zaid, however, hope that the mobilization will expand, while concerned about the possible reaction of the "system" if the movement was gaining momentum. "In Algeria, when the system is afraid, it creates chaos," he says. Thus, the communal violence in Ghardaia recent months involved, according to him, the same strategy of tension that foul language held on March 11 by Abdelmalek Sellal against chaouis , Berber region of the Aures.These insults were originally an outcry in the region. Yacine Zaid, it is not a gaffe; he deliberately sought provocation. 

Most observers are however skeptical about the ability of Barakat to change things in the country. What will remain of the movement after April 17, when no-doubt-Bouteflika was re-elected? 

A "Potemkin democracy"
"In Algeria, the population does not show anger to the announcement of the election results, unlike other countries, because it does not feel represented by the political parties competing, said Luis Martinez, Director of Research the Ceri : they represent instruments for the patronage sytem deaf to people's expectations. " 2007 legislative elections, already, the turnout was only 35% officially, and probably just over 20%, according to the Socialist Forces Front (FFS opposition party has called for a boycott). "The government has managed to break the civil society in this country. He infiltrated and manipulated a number of associations. Algerian people is disoriented. He has no hope," insists Yacine Zaid. "This is why many Algerians do not trust anyone in any organization," says Omar Benderra. 

Elections are a sham democracy, "a true Potemkin Village designed to meet international bodies", asserts Omar Benderra. A masquerade mocked by young Algerians "from below." 

Barakat movement can it broaden its audience and offer an alternative to outlets that are riots shook the country at regular intervals, or leakage of this barren land, as these harragas (illegal immigrants) that are filmed aboard a small boat, fleeing their country by claiming: " Barakat enough! ". 



With












*


----------



## Ceylal

Sellal campaigning for Bouteflika in Tizi Ouzou




Opposition to Bouteflika 4th run..in Tizi Ouzou








Benflis supporter in Batna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Bouteflika's electorate machine and the moneying of the ballot...no vote no housing dixit the Wali of Algiers..




And the road block its facing at every meeting..




Benflis to officialize tamazight and to open Morocco-Algerian border...









Where things stand now, Bouteflika will be re-elected without surprise...[tiltle]
and without effort..[bubble]


*Algerian presidential: the disillusionment of Algerians in France*
The Monde.fr | 04/11/2014 at 9:39 • Updated 04/11/2014 at 3:47 p.m. |For Marine Messina



*Twice a week since January, they are a dozen to find in the Montmartre district of Barbès, close to the permanence of their champion: Ali Benflis, Abdelaziz Bouteflika main rival , incumbent president and candidate for fourth term as head of Algeria . On April 12, the vote of Algerians in France will begin with five days ahead of the election organized by Algiers on April 17. Nearly 815,000 Algerians and bi are registered on the electoral lists Algerian consulates in France , which makes the Hexagon's fourth largest constituency election.*
_"We refuse to be governed by an undead,_ launches Samira, a student of 27 years._was not the choice but to s' oppose the fourth term. "_ Victim of a stroke in April 2013, Bouteflika, 77, leaves his lieutenants to campaign for him, and his health remains a mystery. The eyes of Samira Ali Benflis is the only credible option.Affiliated with the FLN, the party in power since independence, this man of the seraglio is now positioned in _a "man of change"_ .









A Barbès, volunteers are divided on this hotspots frequented by immigrants market. Among them, students and young workers arrived in France a few years or older activists. Samira and director of the campaign Benflis Ali Said Naïli, are placed at the ends of subway and greet passers in colloquial Arabic or Kabyle.Those who respond are being offered the blue paper stamped "Every vote counts".

*"SINCE WHEN YOU VOTE IN ALGERIA? "*

More frontal, Patricia Fatima goes directly to market entry and collared passersby to anything-goes: _"Algerian Presidential! Algerian presidential! "_ She has been working for twenty-five years, and says take as its double name, witnessed agrowing dual, that their rights as citizens of Algeria. Launched in the wings, his cries rival those sellers of fruits and vegetables and attract the curious, to which it places authority in the hands of a leaflet. _"Anyway, those who vote, I recognize them from afar. It is those who are the mouth, they are disgusted "_ , she quips.

Difficult to mobilize: in 2004, only 33% of registered voters on electoral rolls French had participated in the presidential election. A Barbès, crowds form, the market becomes an agora. The atmosphere is skepticism: _"Since when do we vote in Algeria? . "_ unnecessary vote face is vilified _"mafia who eats Algeria"_ . For the majority, or Benflis Bouteflika, it makes little difference. Anyway, _"it is already past is past"_ , repeated in older loop, shaking his head, closed face.

A former policeman says: _" You know, I've worked for them in Algeria, I have monitored the elections. It's hopeless ... They put one paper next to the casket ... "_Another: _"  I only vote in France, because there are real candidates. Algeria does not have a candidate. It hurts my heart, mocked Algerians. "

Supporting figures, Patricia Fatima yet sincerely believes in the victory of his favorite. "This time, we will win for sure! Algeria is with all Benflis. It mandated 60,000 observers to fight against fraud during the election. It is a technological time, urns double bottom, it's over now. " As for him to reason, a passerby stops and it takes twenty tracts, he would distribute his property, knowing that April 17 will be a holiday "to celebrate the victory " .

Read The Algeria boiling before the presidential

*"YOU NECESSARILY OF INTEREST IN THIS COUNTRY"*

They are still a minority in the stream of passersby on the market. Also minority that advocates Abdelaziz Bouteflika. "I do not take this paper launches a woman of forty years. Bouteflika I vote, it is a good president. He fought hard against terrorism, others do nothing at all. " A small group formed behind it. A young woman says "much love" the president and says it helps enormously his people.For proof, "he gave 70 million to all the poor for s' to buy an apartment " . She is convinced his brother told him. No doubt she will vote Abdelaziz Bouteflika Saturday, and even if it is "a shame he's sick".

Read The woes of Bouteflika Internet

The tone rises sometimes, like when a man takes activists: "You will always have interests in this country, nobody does anything without interest in Algeria! " Some French officers watching the scene. The pro-Benflis activists used. Even when hostile bandwidth spit and tears one of their tracts, they do not react.

The meeting ended towing, activists gather for lunch at the time. The president candidate unanimously condemned haunts conversations. "Do not lie , we have all enjoyed. The Algeria loved it! " says Samira. And Patricia Fatima outbid: "I voted for him the first time ... But from the second term, I was against. He did nothing in five years, what will he do now? " Samira continues: "It has not moved for a year.Hardly a hand gesture, and again, it's probably a fake cameras! " And to conclude, wryly: "Now it is a doll. "

A from Saturday until April 17, Samira and others will join a team of sixty volunteers in anticipation of fraud they fear, have made it their mission to observe the elections in polling stations French.

See the portfolio before the presidential, Algeria Sightings_

_Marine Messina _
_*Bouteflika's Strategy : "Me or chaos"*
*At eleven days of the presidential Ali Benflis, the rival of incumbent President warns against massive fraud while young Kabyle protest against power.*

The boss of the campaign Bouteflika had to backtrack Saturday morning. While he was holding a meeting in Bejaia in Kabylia, he felt that security conditions were not met. And for good reason: hundreds of young people blocking access to the Maison de la culture. Very angry, carrying placards "Bouteflika releases", they finally confront the police. It is not certain Abdelmalek Sellal, who bracketed his position as prime minister to lead the campaign of an invisible and silent president, expressed today in Tizi Ouzou.Again, in this stronghold revolts Kabyle, students have called for demonstrations. "Extremism leads to nothing", "people can distinguish the good from the bad," says Sellal a way as any to include his opponents in the camp of chaos.
*The fear of massive fraud*
Already this week, the camp Bouteflika was unleashed against the promise of his main opponent, Ali Benflis, engage in "a deepening of national reconciliation," understood: according to the power and relay, with Islamists Islamic ex-Front salvation (FIS). "This is a joke, disputes Ali Benflis in an interview Friday night by phone withJDD . I am the candidate of the people and all current I is a broadest possible dialogue and will be excluded that those who advocate violence. "

Would it be the victim of an attempted demonization by the regime to discredit, so that it becomes a candidate associated with memories of the black decade, the chaos and barbarism? "The chaos, there has long been," retorts Benflis, denouncing "corruption scandals" intense to sustain a system that thrives on oil revenues."True stability, this is not the life presidency, this is democracy," he insists before specifically warn against massive fraud.Comparable to or worse than in 2004, during the presidential election at the end of which, already against Bouteflika, he had received only 6.4% of the vote.

Benflis was deeply humiliated by his defeat at the time. According to a former dignitary of the regime, the ruling clan would have assured him at the time that the presidency would be granted. And there would be believed. Just as ambassadors who emissaries of the seraglio was assured that the military would "flush" Bouteflika to get rid of.

None of this had happened. The president was held by a victory at the polls and had Benflis moping, not without a desire for revenge."No election was not free in this country since independence," analysis for the JDD another former Prime Minister Sid Ahmed Ghozali. He who led the government during the FIS victory in the first round of the 1991 legislative estimated that the population "is no longer shocked by the seizure of power by a bunkerisé clan who thinks that society must obey him."

*Campaign closed*
It is in this blackmail chaos that Algerians will live until next weekend, which marks the end of the presidential campaign. A phase that has been experienced in camera. According to the newspaper El Watan , not only some Algerian private media like TV satellite channel Al Atlas were closed, but emissions were also censored. Reflecting System DZ Dzair on TV, to have found that reviewers and actors of the chain had been paid to participate in a music video in honor of President Bouteflika, insulted heavily on YouTube before being removed from the network social.

Saturday again, most of the major French media, the JDD , had still not received visas, yet sought since the announcement of the election date. As for the European Union, it has declined the invitation to send experts. In the last parliamentary in 2012, it had been noted that "the technical procedure" of the election, but without ruling on its legality and fairness. "It is difficult to believe that the FLN can be both the strength and continuity of the rupture," recently told a French visitor of high rank, accustomed to Algiers trip. "It's like a condominium corporation, summarizes a country specialist. While there may sometimes draw between the people who share the property, they do not intend to sell."

*Francois Clemenceau - Le Journal du Dimanche*


_


----------



## Ceylal

*Mustapha Tossa*​ 

_Deputy editor in France Media World_​ 
*RECEIVE NEWS OF MUSTAPHA TOSSA*

I love​
7​*Algeria: Bouteflika and the difficulty of selling a fourth term*



That the election campaign in full swing in Algeria is a figure of speech in multiple meanings. Election meetings in Algeria or abroad take place under extreme tension safe.Those Bouteflika often end booed and stoned when they are not simply canceled because of the violence they générèrent. That is to say how this re-election campaign is experienced as a terrible ordeal instead of a moment of national communion.
This campaign is of great originality. First on the form. Bouteflika The candidatecampaigned through his portraits and spokespersons. It remains caulked by illness at his residence to watch the echoes far and wait for confirmation of the extension of the lease. In its place, its doors voice scrambling like hell to convince suspicious and reluctant. They often do so with the strength of despair and it gives output as surreal as those whose campaign manager Abdelmalek Sellal became a specialist. Sellal look wrestler late career, a verb hardiness to rival the most remote lands, rugged accent with a questionable language bilingualism. It is becoming the true revelation of this campaign.

​The adage that a presidential election is a first meeting between a man and a people is emptied in the Algerian case, its substance. It is the meeting of opinion with portraits of another era, hair as black as the whiskers are stiff. The Algerian opinion awaits the appearance of Bouteflika to read on his face and gestures future policy sequence.
As original substance. There is no question in his meetings detailing presidential program, discuss its feasibility, its attractiveness. Discussed above to convince a largely reticent than the fourth term is what can happen better Algerians opinion. All communication campaign is configured to transmit the message. Even rival candidates castes was to give credibility to the idea of a fourth term. Relegated to roles drivers scene, most of them as media Ali Benflis or Louise Hannoune validate their benefits unable to choose another man Abdelaziz Bouteflika to run the palace Mouradia.
But sign of the times, the Algerians wanted to address this message to Bouteflika and the system that wants him back, "You can not take it to Paradise You will be re-elected but in pain and ridiculous.". Social networks have been the great receptacle of this anger and bitterness. Violence in meetings its counterpart in the acidity of comment on social networks.
It seems clear that the campaign team Bouteflika had relied on conventional media control.This propensity went to encourage the creation of private channels televise funded by friends and forced fortunes. All aimed to control the communication of this agreement for the sale to better domestic and international. But they did not reckon with uncontrollable magic of social networks and open spaces of freedom they offer to the voiceless and non-forum.
The history of video song in praise of Bouteflika illustrated this great mobilization of both underground and assertive against the fourth term. Algerian youth, eager for change, has seized these new communication tools translate the malaise of the street. The weapon of black humor has been used, sometimes with the talent offered despair, to better reflect the vast uncertain abyss which opens the fourth term. Once the streetlights off the campaign, there will be this great Algerian bitterness that has captured the fabric and weigh heavily on the mood of the country.
The international community is following with great concern the conduct of the presidential elections in Algeria. The European Union has abandoned the idea of sending observers on hand to monitor and validate the mechanisms of this poll. Countries such as France which Algeria is bound by a particular historical relationship observed a heavy silence. If French diplomacy does not denounce the spirit of the fourth term, it does not praise the virtues either. Since Bouteflika decided to represent the dice are thrown. To Paris, left and right, Bouteflika of Algeria will be the next president. The Americans either have not missed the opportunity to manifest. Chance of diplomatic calendar, John Kerry, Secretary of State, placed next to Bouteflika uncertain gait and panting. His campaign has used this image for sale to the Algerian international opinion this blessing fourth term. The international press, particularly French, remains in its prohibited visa together. Its coverage of events is from Paris and through social networks. What gift to amplify the frustration of Algerians who give the impression of being deaf put under media and political quarantine as long as the system can afford Bouteflika renewal.


----------



## Ceylal

*Presidential election in Algeria Camps Abdelaziz Bouteflika and Ali Benflis harden the tone*
*HuffPost Maghreb* | By Tahir MalikPublished:04/11/2014 1:45 p.m. EST










Whereas Ghardaia, in the south of the country, inter-communal clashes resumed as evidenced by this disturbing video posted by Rachid Nekkaz ( *viewing below* ) retoqué presidential candidate, a certain excitement settles within states headquarters during the last days of the campaign. Bouteflika camp warns against the use of the street, the camp Benflis warns against fraud.


We waited Abdelmalek Sellal officially campaign manager of President Abdelaziz Bouteflika is Ahmed Ouyahia, his chief of staff since mid-March, which happened yesterday on the show "Issues and Programs" with the public broadcaster a speech honed, pretty jargon.

A change that avoids casting the presidential camp out, impromptu and sometimes disastrous, Abdelmalek Sellal amateur gags that turn against him.

Journalists who interviewed the day before Ali Benflis on a vengeful mode have been very "respectful". This gave a quiet but flat emission compared to that of yesterdaywhere journalists, for a flagrant bias, have been widely used Ali Benflis.

Ahmed Ouyahia "concrete" in the issue: there is no "political exclusion" in Algeria, democracy advance, he does not like the Barakat movement, like the "spring" in which he refuses to attach the adjective of "Arab".
This is not a novelty in Ouyahia has already put forward in the past a conspiratorial vision of "spring" that is not "Arab" but a "deluge" to Arab countries.


The theme of the foreign "threat" against the "stability" associated with the Arab Spring has been hammered by the ministers in charge of the campaign on behalf of Bouteflika.

In one of his recent meeting he stated that the "Arab Spring is really a tragedy"that has brought "to countries that disorder, instability and a decline in the development process."
*A "spring" climate for sit-in!*

The biggest concern of Bouteflika camp after a difficult campaign to warn against the "use the street." Abdelkader Bensalah, President of the Council of the Nation (Senate) warned that this perspective was a "red line."

This was the main message Ouyahia during the show.

He did it for the anti-fraud developed by Ali Benflis, main opponent Abdelaziz Bouteflika speech. Ali Benflis which estimates that in 2004, it is the fraud that has not won Bouteflika, showing signs he will not be satisfied, April 17 at night to go home.

What will Ali Benflis is the main topic of discussions, such as on Radio, web-radio Maghreb Emergent grouping in the "kitchen" Algerian journalists dissect the events related to the presidential elections.

And if Ali Benflis, rising tone, without going into details, some of his supporters, openly mention a challenge by the street. This is the case Bensaid Ahmed Lakhdarformer Secretary General of Coordination children chouhadas (martyrs).

"In cases of proven fraud in elections, will arrange the street. We observe, firstly, permanent and peaceful sit-in outside the headquarters of the supervisory commissions and local elections to the Constitutional Council".
And he adds, "for the sit-in, the spring climate lends itself perfectly to camp overnight before the Constitutional Council ...".

Remember what this "Arab Spring" has provoked fears of Bouteflika camp?
​
*ALGERIA: Bouteflika, the absent candidate*
Protesters against a fourth term Abdelaziz Bouteflika at the head of the state regularly disrupt the conduct of meetings organized by the campaign team of the incumbent president.



Abdelmalek Sellal campaigning candidate for President Abdelaziz Bouteflika, in Tizi-Ouzou in Kabylia April 6 -AFP/Farouk Batiche
We must say bluntly or euphemism incidents forced Abdelmalek Sellal [former Prime Minister Bouteflika appointed March 13 Campaign Director of the outgoing president] to cancel its April 5 meeting to Bejaia in Kabylia [protesters prevented the campaign team to access the place of meeting] are wrong, absolutely reprehensible! They are all over this city, with the intellectual and civic which has always distinguished depth has always to be exercised rightly also a land of democracy.

And when you believe in democracy, you must believe more in the opinion of the other, even if we do not share. "I do not agree with what you say but I will defend to the death for your right to say it." This award is lent to the great French philosopher of the seventeenth century, Voltaire, every democrat must make his viaticum, emblem in the free expression of opinions.

*The pill that Algerians are unable to swallow* 

This principle was reiterated and strongly emphasized, it should, however, say that the first form of violence, much earlier in the campaign, the fourth term itself [that is seeking Abdelaziz Bouteflika, in power since April 1999 who suffered a stroke in April 2013]. A fourth term which already sounds like a promise for Algeria made its sensational debut in the Guinness Book. Because it is a first in the world a presidential candidate, seeking the popular vote, is totally absent from the scene, he is supposed to be the pivot of the campaign.

Do not we say that this is a presidential meeting between the candidate and the people? This absence-presence is a bitter pill that Algerians slammed in their right mind, intelligence, are unable to swallow, despite all the media and financial armada in the service of the campaign Bouteflika to produce the illusion of reality. So much for the first three terms of Bouteflika, things, shall we say, had held more or less normally, as long as we can talk about normality in a country where the electoral masses resemble quiet jokes, much to the time around, things are pretty bad.

The proliferation of campaign hiccups in meetings led by representatives of Bouteflika are proof positive. And this begs the question: what expressions of hostility to the candidacy of Bouteflika expressed in Ouargla, Batna, Oum El Bouaghi, Relizane, would the beginning of a slap on the evening of 17 April?



*Algeria, Bouteflika Enough"*


----------



## Ceylal

@Zarvan..this the thread on what going on in the country....Info that you will find here is sourced from everywhere in the world...





Bouteflika trying to make a run for ElMouradia (the Algerian White House)

From le quotidien-oran...
*Background of systemic crisis, the campaign ends in tension: The quirks of the com Bouteflika and revolt Benflis
Salem by Ferdi*





The election campaign officially ended yesterday. It was marked by a sharp polarization between supporters of incumbent president running for a fourth term, and those of Ali Benflis. This snarling battle that has largely eclipsed the other candidates ends in the exchange of invectives and accusations. Torn Ghardaia began well before the election. They served as the backdrop of a surreal campaign. Even if it was predictable, the announcement of the bid for a fourth term Bouteflika has created a shock and even sparked an awakening of dormant disputes. Even though he made a few appearances by meeting the foreign ministers of passage, the ability to Bouteflika to conduct the affairs of the state remained a strong presence theme. The fact that his campaign was conducted from beginning to end without his "presence" by a bunch of ministers around the controversial Abdelmalek Sellal could not afford to forget the issue of the ability of the Head of State to re-enlist for another term. While the decision to re-enlist created a feeling that toppled in a mode of life presidency-which no longer exists in totalitarian systems, very serious mistakes communications presidential camp have created tensions and generated opposition. The very unfortunate gag on Chaouias Abdelmalek Sellal even if he was not motivated by bad intentions, fell in a national context already tense. It has become a time "scoring" of the campaign, even a turning point. GAG ON THE Chaouias, MARKER To the east, in Chaouias and beyond the camp Bouteflika suffers the consequences of this bad joke. He allowed Ali Benflis that, even if the region did not necessarily general acceptance refueling. In these areas, there is already a certain determination to enter into disputes which may speak after April 17. The presidential campaign was not conducted with the facility provided even if it had been long prepared by visits in the provinces where Abdelmalek Sellal as "tradition" has been assigned resources and promises. And it is not only communication errors Sellal it "Fakakir to which we tend to impute on Facebook all the nonsense imaginable, who explained these difficulties. AMROUL'HA DJED'HA! conflict among leaders regime become "visible" after the output against Amar Saïdani General Toufik, the head of the DRS, weighed heavily. Some noted with some humor that the "know-how" DRS has greatly failed to Bouteflika campaign began with disability necessarily be that of a man in power since 1999. Watchword was all found for opponents, "Why the failed fifteen years will he succeed in the next five years?" And the difficulties encountered by the campaign, sometimes violently as to Bejaia where Sellal was prevented from holding a meeting are not made the supporters of Ali Benflis, contrary to what is suggested by the violent release issued Saturday by the team Sellal. In fact, the fourth term crystallizes various oppositions, often unorganized, which combines a feeling of anger against "life presidency," the blunders of team communication Sellal yesterday he launched an equivocal "Amroul ' ha djed'ha "(fill in the boxes!) - and the effect of acute crisis within the regime. STABILITY? IN THE NEWS AFTER 17 Most worrying for the camp Bouteflika is the theme of "stability" they put forward until saturation could turn against them in the aftermath of April 17. Hence also in rule attacks against Ali Benflis accused of all evils. He is accused of threatening the walis and heads of daïras and work "to cast doubt on the transparency of elections, posing proactively victim of fraud and putting his victory as inevitable, despite signs that do not lie, an electoral debacle announced on. " This fear Benflis refuse to "go quietly at home" after April 17 resulted in very surprising Release Abdelaziz Bouteflika before the Spanish Minister of Foreign Affairs. "That candidate threatens walis and authorities say pay attention to your families and your children in the event of fraud, it means say what? ... This is terrorism through the television!" Unheard of in the Algerian official annals where we often tend to blame the opponents on the go to "complain" among foreigners. But the output is indicative of the concern of the presidential camp after a campaign entirely "specific". Benflis UNIQUE RIVALUnsurprisingly, by dint of being the target of the presidential camp, Ali Benflis was inducted into de facto primary-if not sole-rival serious Bouteflika. Louisa Hanoune has also contributed to this by attacking more often than Benflis Bouteflika is yet carrying a balance. As its economic program where he built on the many criticisms made by experts and operators about the policy Bouteflika, Ali Benflis, whose main opponent is the boycott took advantage of the combination of "anti-Bouteflika" to give stature. His speech has become, over the days, stronger and more determined. Those hitherto in opposition as in the camp Bouteflika, there saw the hare "main and necessary" for the 2014 election, began to see a different perspective. And if he refused to "play" the part that was intended for him in a remake of 2004? In support of this possibility of "revolt of the hare," we note that the system does not have the same consistency in 2014 and its divisions are spread out in broad daylight. There is a "gap" in which Ali Benflis could rush. READY TO ARM WRESTLING? Provided ready to engage in arm wrestling. And apparently he wants. He insists that there is no question he is silent in case of fraud. During the program "issues and programs" where he faces with a certain panache to particularly aggressive journalists, he showed his determination. "When a thief comes to me to take my property, you do not expect me to say welcome him? Millions of Algerians who are with me will not agree to shut up! ". His supporters openly mention the use of the organization sit-in in case of "proven fraud". In a statement released yesterday accuses camp Bouteflika distort his remarks on the walis and heads of daïras. He emphasizes that he has appealed to state officials asking them to "be aware of the heavy responsibility they bear in the fairness and transparency of elections." And that these state officials know "at the bottom of themselves" Allah "condemns fraud, that morality rejects and condemns the law." The campaign, which took place amid rifts in Ghardaia ends in tension and uncertainty of the post-April 17. 

Bouteflika accuse Benflis of violence during the compaign..




Bouteflika seeing the carotte thrawn at him...
In the bubble...No doubt , it is him...

[video]





*Lakhdhar Brahima, I saw a marked improvement in Bouteflika's health.*.

Special Envoy of the United Nations and the Arab League to Syria, Lakhdar Brahimi told after meeting the President of the Republic Abdelaziz Bouteflika "I was very happy to meet him, I noticed a marked improvement in state of health. " Algerian diplomat spoke on television Ennahar.

He did not fail to recall addressing the content of his conversation with Bouteflika on the presidential and the president himself belong to a generation of proud independence, and that they will not accept any foreign interference in the cases of Algeria.

Benflis at Rouiba..





Bouteflika as seen in the social media


----------



## Ceylal

Sellal (Bouteflika's campaign manager) and Saidani the FLN party Chief at the %th July cupola..




The Barakat movement..




The ex integrist FIS party trying to reposition itself..





*Seminar on the Algerian politics*..
*MONDAY, APRIL 14, 2014*
CLICK HERE TO LISTEN[/paste:font]
04/12/2014 - 12:45 

 




Bouteflika, grafitti, in "Abode of Chaos" Museum of Contemporary Art, Saint-Romain-au-Mont-d'Or © T. Ehrmann

Before the presidential election in Algeria, April 17, Christine Ockrent analyzes the political situation in the company of his guests, the very special nature of this phantom campaign and reported on the face Algeria AQIM and terrorism in . the Sahel with *Benjamin Stora* , historian, professor at the University Paris-13 , he recently published _*postcolonies Travel: Vietnam, Algeria, Morocco*_ (Stock, 2012).





*and Akram Belkaïd ,* essayist and journalist for *Le Quotidien d'Oran.* has just published *Returns in Algeria: the emotional reunion with Algeria today*(Carnets Nord, 2013).
and the phone from Morocco *Djallil Lounnas* , Assistant Professor Al Akhawayn University in Ifrane. His publications include "The Algerian strategy against Al-Qaeda in the Islamic Maghreb," Foreign Policy, Number 3, September 2013.

After Bouteflika"s supporter song , the opposants have theirs too..
[video]




*Algerian presidential campaign ends in a very tense*
The Monde.fr | 14/04/2014 at 11:42 • Updated 14/04/2014 at 12:04 |By Isabelle Mandraud









Was expected Sunday, April 13 at La Coupole, the great Olympic complex west of Algiers. It appeared yesterday on television. Throughout a campaign started on 23March, the outgoing president, Abdelaziz Bouteflika, 77 years old, a candidate for a fourth term after fifteen years at the head of the Algerian state, was not sent to his constituents.

Sunday ill, he left his team gathered in full force to animate the last meeting on his behalf before a giant portrait. The day before, however, the Algerians had confirmation of the very tense atmosphere and the climate of violence in which the campaign ends.

Portfolio >>: Algeria: the six presidential candidates

In a short two-minute excerpt published Saturday by the Algerian television, Bouteflika became receiving the Spanish Foreign Minister Jose Manuel Garcia-Margallo. Soon passed greetings, exchange filmed beginning with the words of the president: _"For some time, it [the campaign] lacked elegance. At times there have been calls to violence, behaviors unorthodox, not very democratic. " "You think it was terrible? "_ , could the Spanish Minister.

Relaunched the President, speaking in French, says: _"It was very hard. There is a code of conduct which should not deviate. A candidate comes threaten walis [prefects] and the authorities to pay attention to their families in case of fraud, what does that mean? This is terrorism through the Television? ..._


Bouteflika's campaign manager Sellal, beeing hackled and chased out most of towns..





*Algerian presidential campaign ends on charges of "terrorism"*
APRIL 13, 2014 AT 14:50
*
Benflis, Bouteflika's main rival, warned against the temptation to fraud. What unpopular outgoing president.*




Ali Benflis at a meeting on April 5 in Batna, in northern Algeria. (AFP)

The campaign for the presidential election on Thursday in Algeria ends Sunday after violent exchanges, the incumbent President Abdelaziz Bouteflika accused of_"terrorism"_ his main rival Ali Benflis, which has never ceased to denounce the risks of fraud.

Algerians go to the polls April 17 to elect their president in an election without a priori surprise, Bouteflika appears as the favorite despite his health problems that prevented him from conducting his campaign. His emissaries are responsible for closing the campaign, touting the _"miracle"_ their champion _"released in Algeria from darkness to light"_ . Benflis would meet his supporters in mid-afternoon at Municipal Stadium Rouiba (east).

Absent from the campaign began on March 23, Bouteflika has made it Saturday night in a tone quite unexpected during an audience granted to the head of Spanish diplomacy, Jose Manuel Garcia-Margallo. In a weakly articulated, according to images broadcast by television voice, he accused Benflis have called for violence, even daring the term _"terrorism"_ . _"That candidate comes threaten walis (prefects) and authorities "_ , saying _"pay attention to their families and their children in cases of fraud, what does that mean"_ , Bouteflika said to his host. It is _"terrorism through television"_ , said Bouteflika, in observing that the French campaign was sometimes_"lacked elegance"_ .

The President was referring to about Benflis Wednesday risk of electoral fraud._"Fraud is haram (unlawful). Forgery and use of forgeries is haram. I address the walis, heads of daïras (sub-prefects): You have family, think about preserving "_ , he said. _"Be vigilant"_ , was also launched at Benflis voters. _"Those who are accustomed to deprive the word of the people, to divert his will want to keep their old habits of fraud"_ , he had said.

A few hours before the charge against President Benflis, management campaign Bouteflika was also accused of violence: _"We note the continuation of violent behavior by hostile parties serene and transparent conduct of the campaign and for the presidential election, and denounce the perpetrators of this violence emanating from representatives Benflis. "_ In response, Benflis denounced text _"incredibly violent"_ and _"extremely serious"_ containing _" defamatory "_ and _"unfounded accusations"_ .

Mine fraud all electoral events in Algeria. A former prefect has also confessed to have performed in the past at the request of his superiors. The revelations of the former leader _"shocked democratic opinion"_ , rebelled Sunday newspaper _El Watan_ citing an _"incurable disease"_ . _"phenomenon experienced such a magnitude that now speaks almost with a certain About commonplace in the "party of fraud" consecrated as the first party in Algeria "_ , the paper added.

From the beginning of the campaign, Benflis, former Prime Minister knows the workings of the administration, warned that fraud would be his _"main opponent"_April 17th. For him, the fraud was the _"winner"_ and democracy _"loser"_ of the 2004 presidential election he was humiliated out with only 6% of the vote, second behind Bouteflika who had collected 85% in the first round.

Weakened by a stroke that took nearly three months of hospitalization in France last year, Bouteflika, 77 years, including 15 at the head of Algeria, following rehabilitation to recover all his faculties of speech and mobility.







*ALGERIA:The electoral fraud, it's official*
A former senior official acknowledged that ballot stuffing for the candidate system is part of the conduct of elections in Algeria.Damning revelations a few days before the presidential election on April 17.

 




Protest against a fourth term for the incumbent President Abdelaziz Bouteflika, April 6 at Tizi-Ouzou -AFP/Farouk Batiche
A first in Algeria! A former senior clerk state publicly acknowledges having participated and contributed to the electoral fraud. The former Wali of Oran, Bachir Frik said live on the set of a private television channel, Echorouk TV, it was used by security and military authorities throughout his career to promote the "candidate system ".

He admits he did everything in 1995 to win [full civil war] General Zeroual. To do this, he chaired a committee composed of representatives of the intelligence services, the DRS, the head of the military region and the national gendarmerie. Like all other walis, Bachir Frik has taken care to provide the candidate electoral system hotlines, support committees and all the necessary logistics. In short, it simply lifts the veil on the complicity of all devices in the Algerian state ballot stuffing and misuse of the votes of voters Algerians.

Same scenario in 1999: Bachir Frik was ordered to rig the election in his wilaya to save Abdelaziz Bouteflika. And gave him this order? A Ali Benflis, the same one who advocates change and transparency, Chief of Staff at the time and campaign manager Bouteflika.

*A liar remains a liar*

These revelations are bad, very bad. They confirm, certainly, that all Algerians have long known. But then, these truths are said in a contemptuous and humiliating for Algerians tone. We finally explains that our word has no value. Our voices are mere toys in the hands of a regime obsessed with survival. Our existence is hardly protocol in a country where everything is decided from above and through secret commissions where no one has the right to discuss the orientations given by the DRS and the military authorities.

These damning revelations come at a time when the Algerian regime promises concessions, transparency and a different future of this disturbing and gloomy past. How can you even tell us lies and contempt at this point our intelligence? How can you even ask us to believe in the sincerity of this scheme then it took until 2014 for it to be publicly telling us that all previous presidential elections were "a foregone conclusion"?And why in 2014, the same practices they not be renewed? A thief remains a thief. Remain a liar a liar. A cheater, even if it is his mea culpa, can never be trusted.

*Justice is simply non-existent*

This former wali explains very well the reasons for this electoral fraud: "It is in the interest of the State and the Nation." Yes, interest, theirs and ours forever. Nation, homeland, and their never ours. These decision-makers, senior officials of the DRS and the army, arrogate to themselves the right to define the interests of our country. Finally, one in which we live, love and cherish. But the interest of this country does not concern us. They clearly tell us. Is fraud, they cheat, it diverts your interest. It is the height of ignominy. It is as if a pervert rapes a woman to make him think he wanted to prove his true love. Was violated and we always violate us. Bachir Frik, this former wali, had at least the merit of telling us that we can not decide anything for our country.

And since everything is preordained, we must be silent and accept the rules of the game in the name of "the interest of the nation and the state," we must accept this electoral rape. Except in 2014, this speech is no longer tolerable. The posture of victimhood not unanimous Algerians.Many of them have good demand their right to respect, freedom and transparency in the management of state affairs.

Bachir Frik will certainly not called by our justice to investigate his revelations. Justice is simply non-existent. But it does not matter. A day will come when we will ourselves their judges and their court. And that day, you, rapists urns and voice of the voters, you're all condemned to perpetual disqualification and thrown into the dustbin of history.


----------



## Ceylal

*Presidential elections in Algeria: Violence, voting, boycotts, "Fitna," the deluge and media superstar (VIDEOS)*
*HuffPost Maghreb* | By Tahir MalikPublished:04/14/2014 1:39 p.m. EST









The campaign for the presidential election is over, Sunday, April 13, amid tensions and exchanges of accusations between the camp Abdelaziz Bouteflika and the Ali Benflis .

Contrary to what is suggested by the staff of the campaign, Bouteflika has not made an appearance at the last meeting, held at the Dome of July 5.

Ministers campaigning for President had unwisely hinted that he might be present. As Facebook unveils post Youssef Zerarka Algerian journalist based abroad who humorously titled "Bouteflika was the dome, Oscar Niemeyer has seen."

Niemeyer, who died at the age of 104 years, is the architect of the dome (sports hall) where the rally was. A suggestion that the President seeking a fourth term is no longer visible to those in the afterlife.






_Photo of the dome_


Bouteflika, affected by the effects of a stroke and whose ability to ensure his load is challenged by opponents, was limited to television appearances. By meeting the Spanish Minister of Foreign Affairs, he complained of "terrorism" of his opponent. It recurred yesterday, receiving Lakhdar Brahimi, the Algerian yet the UN special envoy to Syria.


Dissemination of sequences where Bouteflika campaigned discussing foreign representatives continues to generate controversy:


"The most absurd though is that the communication services of the Presidency have held to disseminate to the public channel. As if the President to speak to the Algerians had to go through a stranger! We are no longer in communication error . We are in a serious loss of meaning " we read in the editorial Quotidien d'Oran.
El Watan did not appreciate the "ambiguous visit" Lakhdar Brahimi.

"Even if Lakhdar Brahimi first came to Algiers for family reasons, his meeting with the President is not publicized to any point in the campaign" The Journal notes.

So Abdelmalek Sellal, surrounded by ministers and party leaders who support who chaired the last meeting. Announcing that "hogra is finished!"

With the risk of receiving the mockery to the fact we are talking about a candidate who is in power for fifteen years ... without end hogra.


At the end of this meeting, Maghreb Emergent recorded the first victim of this campaign, the young Akram Haddouche killed in the town of Zeralda by a supporter of Bouteflika.

Ali Benflis held its last meeting in Rouiba, in the eastern suburbs of Algiers. He responded to the accusations of violence and terrorism Bouteflika and his supporters.He sees a sign of panic. He again warned that he will not remain silent in case of fraud.

"Those who used to take power and who think and believe that they can defraud know that the stability of the country passes through a credible election. Election fraud is a red line. I will not be silent when vote rigging and whoever defraud fully bear the consequences. "
And Bouteflika supporters who say "Accept us or is it the deluge!" he replied: "There will be neither you nor the deluge!"

*Demos, a fitna*

The hours after the vote will they eventful? That is the question.

Bouteflika camp does not stop to warn against the "street" and fitna.

Salafists came to the rescue by issuing a fatwa of Sheikh Farkous . Whereas democracy is shirk (polytheist), the text concludes that practices such as demonstrations, sit-ins or strikes, traditions are "infidels."

Review radically rejected by Ali Belhadj, the former number of Hi Islamic Front, which stated that the use of peaceful demonstrations in the streets is not a "fitna".*(See video below)*


He accuses those who issue fatwas against those rights recognized by the Sharia, national and international laws to be true instigators of Fitna. Ali Belhadj nevertheless recommends taking precautions to avoid that introduces the "baltaguiyas" to create violence.

*A "star" is born*

During this campaign, audiovisual media, public and private, were largely in favor of Bouteflika. But the campaign was heavily heckled by the emergence of widely hostile networks fourth term. Calls to boycott elections are numerous. And borrow original voice as misuse of mega-tube Pharell Williams, Happy, who becomes "Matrohch tvoti" (not going to vote)


Networks and for very bad reasons, a "star" of the press was born. This is Habiba Mahmoudi, journalist Ennahar TV, media totally committed to Bouteflika4, and author of an anthology "Mr. Benflis if you win elections, you accept defeat?".

Its very aggressive way of asking questions to the candidates earned him assassins comments. She relapsed with Ali Fawzi Rebaine. She fell on bone.


We probably forget the other candidates, but Habiba Mahmoudi is already a "superstar", a model of what journalism should not be.

​
At the end of this meeting, Maghreb Emergent recorded the first victim of this campaign, the young Akram Haddouche killed in the town of Zeralda by a supporter of Bouteflika.

Ali Benflis held its last meeting in Rouiba, in the eastern suburbs of Algiers. He responded to the accusations of violence and terrorism Bouteflika and his supporters.He sees a sign of panic. He again warned that he will not remain silent in case of fraud.

"Those who used to take power and who think and believe that they can defraud know that the stability of the country passes through a credible election. Election fraud is a red line. I will not be silent when vote rigging and whoever defraud fully bear the consequences. "
And Bouteflika supporters who say "Accept us or is it the deluge!" he replied: "There will be neither you nor the deluge!"

*Demos, a fitna*

The hours after the vote will they eventful? That is the question.

Bouteflika camp does not stop to warn against the "street" and fitna.

Salafists came to the rescue by issuing a fatwa of Sheikh Farkous . Whereas democracy is shirk (polytheist), the text concludes that practices such as demonstrations, sit-ins or strikes, traditions are "infidels."

Review radically rejected by Ali Belhadj, the former number of Hi Islamic Front, which stated that the use of peaceful demonstrations in the streets is not a "fitna".*(See video below)*


He accuses those who issue fatwas against those rights recognized by the Sharia, national and international laws to be true instigators of Fitna. Ali Belhadj nevertheless recommends taking precautions to avoid that introduces the "baltaguiyas" to create violence.

*A "star" is born*

During this campaign, audiovisual media, public and private, were largely in favor of Bouteflika. But the campaign was heavily heckled by the emergence of widely hostile networks fourth term. Calls to boycott elections are numerous. And borrow original voice as misuse of mega-tube Pharell Williams, Happy, who becomes "Matrohch tvoti" (not going to vote)


Networks and for very bad reasons, a "star" of the press was born. This is Habiba Mahmoudi, journalist Ennahar TV, media totally committed to Bouteflika4, and author of an anthology "Mr. Benflis if you win elections, you accept defeat?".

Its very aggressive way of asking questions to the candidates earned him assassins comments. She relapsed with Ali Fawzi Rebaine. She fell on bone.


We probably forget the other candidates, but Habiba Mahmoudi is already a "superstar", a model of what journalism should not be.

*ALGERIA. Presidential: in front of a ghost Bouteflika ,Benflis wants to believe*



By Sarah Diffalah
See all articles

Posted on 14-04-2014 at 10:52Updated at 24:28



They had left the heavy artillery. For 22 days, the six candidates for election presidential Algerian April 17 did not skimp on resources in a campaign that ended Sunday, April 13 and which is mounted in tension in the home straight. Algerians scroll saw in their wilaya (department) applicants for the highest office determined, including former Prime Minister Ali Benflis, despite the predominant election a foregone conclusion that would incumbent President Abdelaziz Bouteflika feeling, to re-enlist a fourth term.

In the center of Algiers, the visual advantage is clear for the latter whose posters and placards XXL multiplied by tens adorn the facades of buildings. Presence also noticed the absence of the principal applicant who, forced by illness, never appeared in public despite a false suspense fueled by his campaign team. Net benefit to Abdelaziz Bouteflika also browse the huge territory to meet Algerians. It is not less than seven persons Abdelmalek Sellal Ouyahia Abdelaziz Belkhadem Amara Benyounès Abdelkader Bensalah Amar Saadani, and Mohamed Larbi Ould Khelifa, who did the job across the country. Dozens of buses have been chartered to lead supporters of continuity, so Bouteflika.

*Bouteflika deified*
For the last meeting in Algiers in the great hall of the dome Boudiaf near the stage of July 5, above which a giant poster of Abdelaziz Bouteflika attached to an inflatable balloon, Abdelmalek Sellal, former Prime Minister plane now campaign manager, faced for 30 minutes to an hour before heated by Algerian tubes resumed in public choir. The disappointment of not seeing their "rais" was short-lived. Some, indeed, were just there to "let off steam". Accompanied into the room by traditional musicians, ululating, vuvuzelas, singing, rough placards, Abdelmalek Sellal chanted the name of a man deified and fantasized.

The gratin of public enterprises and trade unions on the other hand are present. Sonatrach, Neftal and UGTA highlighted their frameworks and most diverse associations. "Abdelaziz Bouteflika deserves this because for 15 years he worked for youth and encouraged the practice of female sport. Today, he can not be there it does not matter, his brain works Again! " Leila ensures Belhadi 32 years and member of the "athletes Sonatrach." Same story at Fatima Zohra, 45 who traveled from Tiaret more than 300 kilometers from Algiers. "He worked hard to bring peace, we do not want our country to become like Libya, Syria or Egypt."

Belmokhtar Reda, 34, sat back on the platform. "I came to get an idea, but its program is not new, it is the continuity Things have argued with him.. We have more tranquility, staff housing were awarded as well as lots of ground. We could receive up to 700,000 dinars _[about 7,000 euros, Ed]_ to add another floor to our house or 300,000 dinars _[about 3,000 euros]_ to renovate, "he insists. "And then he especially set up the device Anseg credit, assistance to help us create our company." Like most supporters, the absence of the candidate does not mind, saying it is not a person but a government team.

*It sits, it is surrounded. The other candidates, Abdelaziz Belaid, Moussa Touati, Ali Fawzi Rebaine and Louisa Hanoune are fake candidates pawns. As for Ali Benflis, it is too surrounded by Islamists. We do not want to go back. The solution is not Boutef or Benflis, this is common sense. "*
Outside, the party continues, the party cadres self-congratulating. Séfouane Ahmed, Algiers elected member of the National Transitional Council assumes no scrolls and the mixed record of the 15 years of President Abdelaziz Bouteflika. "We could have done better, it's true. But the transition will be smooth."

*Ali Benflis, change*
In the opposing camp, the former Prime Minister Ali Benflis by its position credible challenger, unsheathed his best weapons of communication: an airplane and cars for journalists, a team of seasoned campaign, led by the energetic Lotfi Boumghar, and very close, like Kamal Bouchama, former Minister of Youth and Sports, as from Ali Benflis, the FLN (National Liberation Front) party in power. Another strong point that his rival could have: proximity.

"The best of the debates is that I do with the people. I walked the 48 provinces of Algeria. I started the extreme south, and I had people with a fruitful discussion on the fate of these untapped regions, which are not connected to other cities by modern means of communication but have enormous wealth, "says Ali Benflis. "If ever pass my project, I will meet their expectations and give them what they want: a democratic state, against the powers, young people who may speak and youth to whom I give the power of decision local and national level. "

Saturday was the penultimate round of heats before the elections with three provinces of the west, Relizane, Mostaganem and Oran, to visit. Three bastions "Bouteflika." But yesterday scalded by unexpected success Khenchela in the east, Ali Benflis there ventured light heart, serene mind.Candidate in 2004, he has now taken the pitch. A Relizane, the tone is set, farm craze is at the rendezvous. For him, a single credo: change. An effective formula in a country plagued by corruption and unemployment.

"The current system comes to an end, he is tired, it is ending. This system has not understood it became a minority and he faces a world of young people," said Ali Benflis.

*Youth is the solution of the Algerian problem, and if we do not take into account their aspirations, this youth could become the problem. "*
The passage of unmarked cars in the meeting rooms, youth and meets the challenge, under applause.

Alchemy seems to take. In Oran, Sarah came with her brother Mohktar. At 19, she will vote for the first time. "He is a man of conviction. He left the FLN because it no longer corresponded to its principles. Abdelaziz Bouteflika has not brought democracy. Can not manifest, the TV channels are controlled by the government. It Oran said that, people live well, but in the El Hamri neighborhood they live in poverty and there is no security. Bouteflika If happens, nothing will change. "

His brother, architect of 27 years will vote for the first time too. "Benflis, for me it is a default choice, but I think it can reverse the situation. If it loses with 30 or 35%, this will be a gap that opens. Opposition is today ' Today atomized could ally with him and become an attractive force after April 17. "

*A second round?*
No doubt, Ali Benflis has garnered opportunity to establish itself as a dangerous opponent Abdelaziz Bouteflika. A few days before the election, some herald as a potential detonator major riots, he also managed to capitalize thanks to missteps of his rival, as this bad joke on Chaouis populations Aures, Abdelmalek Sellal.

For many observers end connoisseurs of Algeria , panic blew into the camp Bouteflika. The same day, Abdelaziz Bouteflika , who hosted the Spanish Minister of Foreign Affairs, accused his opponent of "terrorism" and cause trouble that marred tour of its representatives. Remarks deemed offensive, coming close a chaotic campaign and gave dreams of second round Ali Benflis. Scenario - hard to imagine - but that would be unprecedented in Algerian history.

Sarah Diffalah to Algiers , Le Nouvel Observateur


----------



## Ceylal

*Barakat projects beyond April 17*




the 04.14.14 | 3:16 p.m.

*Barakat to sue Abdelmalek Sellal, Amara Benyounes, Abdellah Ghelamellah and private television Numidia News.*

Barakat movement will continue its fight regardless of the outcome of the presidential election on April 17. This is, in essence, what emerges from the press conference hosted by the movement's leaders on Monday in the offices of the daily News in Algiers Algeria. "presidential election allows the system in place to stay in power. These elections are an affront to the martyrs and contempt against the people. Barakat continue to fight after April 17 for the establishment of a society of freedom, social justice and the rehabilitation of citizenship, "said, by way of preamble, Samir Belarbi, an active member of the movement. The same speaker said that Barakat has not been contacted by the front or boycott by the FFS to participate in political processes . As the candidate Benflis, "it has to bear the consequences of its participation in the electoral farce," said Belarbi in response to the question whether Barakat plans to conduct joint activities with the candidate in case of diversion of votes. Mutspaha Benfodil said Barakat is willing to work with "all those who are working for change." He stressed that "Barakat is not an insurgency." Amira Bouraoui, the figurehead of the movement, said that "the departure of the system is the first solution to the Algerian crisis." Abdelghani Badi denounced the smear campaign that targeted several members of Barakat, accused of involvement in a conspiracy against Algeria sponsored by foreign countries. These charges are "defamation" members Brakat are punished by the penal code, has he added, announcing lawsuits against officials in power and media relay. Are involved in these lawsuits, Abdelmalek Sellal Amara Benyounes and Abdellah Ghelamellah well as private TV News Numidia, according Abdelgahni Badi. The latter, a lawyer by profession, has revealed that the judicial proceedings against officials Bouteflika will be initiated aware of the next week. Abdelghani Badi considered that "the foreign hand is the system in place." He cited the case of the head of state, "Abdelaziz Bouteflika (who) complained to the Spanish Minister of Foreign Affairs about overtaking on the campaign instead address the people about Ghardaia burning ". Barakat movement has organized since its inception in early March 17 sit-in protest in Algiers which 7 and the rest in 9 other wilaya across the country. A "very positive" assessment, say leaders Barakat planning to organize another rally Wednesday, April 16 at the Central FCC Algiers, 16 hours.
*Video. Sellal leaves the set of the show "Controversial"*
Written by Editorial El Watan 2014




Abdelmalek Sellal on the set of'' emissionPhoto DR

The campaign manager Abdelaziz Bouteflika, Abdelmalek Sellal left the plateau of Controversial , presented by Khaled Drareni on Dzair TV channel on Sunday 14 April. The sequence was edited out.







According to our information, Abdelmalek Sellal abandoned the tray when the reporter asked him at the end of the show: "You told Dome that Abdelaziz Bouteflika was a" gift from God ". Is this-that you do not too much? "Do not wish to answer the question, the former Prime Minister withdrew his microphone and stormed out of the registration plate.

During the show, the representative Abdelaziz Bouteflika gave its opinion on the progress of this new campaign: "There were seven to campaign to show the consensus revolves around our candidate." Asked about some disrupted or canceled meetings, he said: "Millions of people have followed us contrary to what has been peddled. The meeting of Bejaia has been avoided and not canceled, the room was full. Everything else is strictly well ". "It is the people who bear the balance of the President and with pride," he said. According to him, "Algeria is constitutionally a modern country."Referring to the proposed constitutional amendment, he added: "The Vice President has not been formally addressed, return to the limitation of mandates is a possibility."



*Hassiba Hadjoudja*







*Video. Sellal leaves the set of the show "Controversial" *
Written by Editorial El Watan 2014






Abdelmalek Sellal on the set of'' emissionPhoto DR

The campaign manager Abdelaziz Bouteflika, Abdelmalek Sellal left the plateau of Controversial issue, presented by Khaled Drareni on Dzair TV channel on Sunday 14 April. The sequence was edited out.







According to our information, Abdelmalek Sellal abandoned the tray when the reporter asked him at the end of the show: "You told Dome that Abdelaziz Bouteflika was a" gift from God ". Is this-that you do not too much? "Do not wish to answer the question, the former Prime Minister withdrew his microphone and stormed out of the registration plate.

During the show, the representative Abdelaziz Bouteflika gave its opinion on the progress of this new campaign: "There were seven to campaign to show the consensus revolves around our candidate." Asked about some disrupted or canceled meetings, he said: "Millions of people have followed us contrary to what has been peddled. The meeting of Bejaia has been avoided and not canceled, the room was full. Everything else is strictly well ". "It is the people who bear the balance of the President and with pride," he said. According to him, "Algeria is constitutionally a modern country."Referring to the proposed constitutional amendment, he added: "The Vice President has not been formally addressed, return to the limitation of mandates is a possibility."



*Hassiba Hadjoudja*


----------



## Ceylal

* Between alarmism and the risk of chaos: Three Scenarios after the election*

ARTICLE | APRIL 15, 2014 -. 9:39




The presidential election has revived national politics in a coma for fifteen years. Sid-Ali/New Press
At least forty-eight hours a crucial appointment, uncertainty and fear remain the watchwords in all the statements of politicians and commentators, but also in all public discussions where the cruel memories of a bloody country have suddenly substituted for passionate and exciting controversy that fueled the campaign for three weeks. I must say that the fears have grown since the outcry officially launched by President candidate who chose the last days of the campaign to emerge from its lethargy and give his instructions to the camera. The first is to demonize the main opponent to the death that threatens to win the election, if unfortunately the levers of fraud could not work as expected. Immediate relay, political and media, were quick to run with ever greater zeal, and using propaganda to accuse Benflis Ali and his supporters to prepare an insurrection in the announcement of results in the assumption, well understood, a defeat that would badly digested by them.
*Worst Case Scenario* Some media in the pay of the presidential clan, pushing the impertinence to a climax, do not hesitate to speak of armed militias who expect instructions to sow chaos. That said, a disaster scenario is not ruled out, but for other reasons. If the results give Bouteflika winner in the first round, and this is the hypothesis most feared, we already know that Benflis will not shut up and he will certainly concocted a plan to express their rejection of the results. Not that he already considered already as the winner, but simply because he was anticipating the risk of manipulation of the polls. This is what he has not stopped pounding in its campaign rallies, and even in his last speech in the media. How could he react in this case? In his statement to RTL Monday it from the outset ruled out any call to revolt. How, in this case, could it save face in front of his flock, the millions of Algerians who supported and believed in him until the last minute? Will he let them run wild against the power that will be confiscated a legitimate victory? In this case, the risk of confrontation with the security forces may be the trigger of a spiral of violence, no one can predict the consequences, with a lot of arrests, victims ... This can not that arrange his opponents who have already pasted the label of violence. Also, in such a pre-insurrectionary context of violence more or less serious may be endorsed camp Benflis to justify his political disqualification has in fact already begun. 
* April 8th, 2004 scenario "bis"?* In other cases Benflis declared defeated, can be solved with the idea to capitalize this extraordinary popular movement that brought him throughout the campaign to announce the creation of a major political party, and thus pose serious alternative in the future. This is the only way, in such circumstances, to satisfy the thousands of cadres and activists, many of whom are from the FLN, who accompanied him and who, in return, would hope to find openings to promote their political careers, many blocked by the current system. This is the scenario of the 2004 presidential election which may, indeed, be reissued, but with maturation and a political project and more. Even if a potential risk of defeat, as in 2004, victims within ruling circles where he was active supporters. It also may be frowned upon by some of the population disillusioned by so many past experiences, and therefore can be quickly gained by a sense of defeatism. That is why Benflis and his supporters have no other choice but to stay offensive, regardless of the outcome of the election, and imagine the form suitable to withstand what should qualify confiscation programmed the popular will, the former head of government believes embody. In this case, the attitude qu'adopteront the army and security services, in general, will be crucial for the conduct to be chosen to face a forced passage of the team installed in power. 
*The "Ivorian" scenario* If the ratio of forces on the ground remain balanced, thanks in part to the neutrality that has managed to "secure with strength and determination," the poll military, as just pointed out the Chief 'Staff of the ANP, so theoretically unbiased, Ali Benflis tempted to go to the radical solution, declaring itself the winner. There has already alluded, saying he would announce the results of the vote before the Minister of the Interior. This means that it would not recognize the official figures were different from his. This can lead to engage peacefully ultimate showdown with the incumbent president and his clan, which would leave him no choice but to declare before the Algerian people and to the world, as the new president. The country might then end up with two heads of state, as in Côte d'Ivoire in 2010, where two presidential candidates, Laurent Gbagbo and Ouattara Hassane, fought victory for several months before an intervention foreign military, might come, on behalf of the "international community", flush the outgoing president.But it is certain that in the case of Algeria, the army would not accept that access to the highest office is "somalisé" in this way. If it remains in its constitutional powers, which dictate him to observe a neutral and healthy position in the political game, it is no less aware of the role it will play if the unity and sovereignty of the nation are endangered.To do this, it can not evade its duty to prevent arbitration against scenarios that plunge Algeria in a new round of regression. *R. Mahmoudi*


----------



## Ceylal

In no case the "Sissi scenario" was mentioned, although highly possible. The army will intervene as she did in the 90's to disband the FIS at the demand of the population at large...If the highly flammable situation hits the streets Bouteflika, and his clan like the Mubarek's and the Ben Ali's before him, might find themselves in Blida's Farm.
Any ejection of the COS, a hardcore Bouteflikist, would be a prelude to an imposed political transition by the army


----------



## Ceylal

Brahima claimed that Bouteflika's health condition has improved....same as Syria's conditions..





While Bouteflika's caompaign had to bus in crowd and employees to fill their meeting...Benflis had no problem filling his..









Title: Benflis has all the chances to replace Bouteflka
In the Bubble Bouteflika...He had a stroke too..

*ALGERIA, AND ALWAYS BOUTEFLIKA *


*In Algeria, a late deleterious campaign*
APRIL 13, 2014 | BY PETER PUCHOT

Between the absence of Bouteflika and limited boycott supporters capacity to mobilize the Algerian campaign for the presidential election ends this Sunday in a tense, background demagogic promises and threats of the authorities.




A local campaign Bouteflika Bab El Oued © Pierre Puchot
*Ali Benflis, after ten years of silence, wants to shake the Algerian "system"*
APRIL 4, 2014 | BY PETER PUCHOT

After ten years of silence, the former secretary general of the FLN and the Prime Minister is again a candidate for the presidency of the Republic of Algeria. Carrier program _"for the quiet change"_ , the man abstains from criticism however the Algerian army or intelligence services, yet ubiquitous in the weeks leading up to the campaign.










*Algeria: Barakat wants to prepare a "popular constituent"*
MARCH 13, 2014 | BY PETER PUCHOT

Since the announcement of the candidacy of Abdelaziz Bouteflika to a fourth presidential term, many events take place in Algiers and outside the capital. A new movement, Barakat ("Enough") occupies one of the Algerian media. Interview with co-founder, Mustapha Benfodil, journalist and playwright.


*In the mysteries of the Algerian political scene*
FEBRUARY 21, 2014 | BY PETER PUCHOT

While the FLN announced at least two months of the presidential election, the candidate Abdelaziz Bouteflika, _clientelism and patronage in contemporary Algeria_ , work based on field surveys conducted throughout the 2000s and up 'legislative 2012, provides an in depth look on the Algerian regime.Interview with the author, Mohammed Hachemaoui.


*In Algeria, behind the protests, the threat of an energy crisis*
MARCH 5, 2014 | BY PETER PUCHOT

In Algeria, Bouteflika Monday filed his candidacy for a fourth term. The plan can really be satisfied with such a standstill, while in the medium term is the question of the future of the oil revenues? Is that it relies on the Algerian authorities to contain social unrest.


*Algeria: the documentary film as a "barometer of democracy"*
NOVEMBER 9, 2013 | BY PETER PUCHOT




On the occasion of the 2013 edition of Maghreb films, which began on November 9, Mediapart broadcast excerpts from the filmography of the filmmaker Malek Bensmaïl. Born in 1966, the Algerian director navigates between documentary and fiction. He remains one of the few to tackle head Algerian society.





*Algeria: campaign maneuvers *
FEBRUARY 12, 2014 | BY PETER PUCHOT

Within three months of the presidential election, President Bouteflika, sick, is not yet a candidate for a fourth term. Substantive debate gave way to speculation about the battles behind the scenes of the regime.
*Algeria's Bouteflika end of the cycle, the army still in business*
MAY 22, 2013 | BY PETER PUCHOT

With cancer, the Algerian president has been hospitalized for nearly a month in Paris. In Algeria, the policy is not ready, and the country reflects on the consequences of death of the president, one year of a presidential election that Bouteflika was the favorite. 


*In Algeria, an Islamic affairs to ensure continuity*
MAY 9, 2012 | BY PETER PUCHOT

Some tremors in April in the press, announced the victory of the Islamist coalition, and that's all. Presented at the end of last year by the presidency as the climax of the Algerian democratic development, the parliamentary elections on Thursday are in line with previous years, around a docile opposition.


*Religion, culture, economy ... not easy to love in Algeria*
APRIL 8, 2012 | BY PETER PUCHOT



Leila and Mohammed, Oran, March 2012. © P.Puchot
Mediapart went to meet several couples and Algerian citizens of Oran, Bab el Oued in Algiers, Bejaia or to ask them how we love in a society filled with paradoxes.
*Algeria 2012: Bejaia city of a country without a state*
MARCH 20, 2012 | BY PETER PUCHOT



Bejaia city center. © (PP)
This is Kabylia, countries of the Amazigh culture and Bejaia is the second largest port in the country after Algiers. But here, the cultural and economic vitality of society into violent collision with the chaos favored by the absence of state. Report from Bejaia symbol_"the anarchitecture"_ , our special envoy to Algeria.



*2012 Algeria: Oran, they fight against oblivion*
MARCH 15, 2012 | BY PETER PUCHOT



Rihab Alloula © P.Puchot
This is behind the scenes of the decade Bouteflika behind national reconciliation, forgetting the victims of terrorism lurks, and the trauma continues. Oran meeting with three activists who are trying to revive civil society. _From our special correspondent in Algeria._
*Algiers, capital of boredom*
MARCH 3, 2012 | BY PETER PUCHOT



Downtown Algiers, March 2012 © Pierre Puchot
In this year of the fiftieth anniversary of its independence, the beautiful capital of Algeria is immersed in a cultural coma, social conservatism and more from the carelessness of the authorities and a dramatic Islamization of society. _From our special correspondent in Algeria ._
*Algeria, next Arab revolution?*
FEBRUARY 7, 2012 | BY PETER PUCHOT

The origin of the Arab Spring is economic: social inequality, lack of opportunity in the labor market, crumbling infrastructure and public institutions ... In this field, Algeria, despite its petro-dollars, has nothing to envy Tunisia. On the occasion of the fiftieth anniversary of independence, Mediapart began a series devoted to Algeria by an economic portrait.
*Algeria, an air of dissent*
JUNE 24, 2011 | BY DOMINIQUE CONIL

Columnists acids and relevant Algerian life, Kamel Daoud and Chawki Amari are also writers. Poetry, absurd humor, and false admission of impotence. Against the "great disappointment" dissent.
*France-Algeria, a shared history book*
AUGUST 29, 2012 | BY JOSEPH CONFAVREUX

Telling the history of colonial Algeria, the military conquest of 1830 to the War of Independence of 1962, drawing on scholars from both sides of the Mediterranean: the challenge of an ambitious collective narrative released today simultaneously in France and Algeria. _extracted with PDF._
*For Franco-Algerian fraternity*
JUNE 22, 2012 | BY EDWY PLENEL

It is time to look history in the face and reconcile memories. It is finding its Algerian lucidly share that France will find the way of the world in a fraternity reinvented.
*France-Algeria: an evening event on Mediapart*
JUNE 22, 2012 | BY WRITING MEDIAPART

Mediapart organized a special evening on Friday to celebrate the 50 th anniversary of the independence of Algeria. On the menu: history, memory, hope, live music Amazigh Kateb and derision with Souad Belhaddad ... Our full video and the various debates.




Tuesday, 15 April 2014 11:20
*"The fourth mandate will deprive the Algeria of all its assets"*
Written by Editorial El Watan 2014





"We call on the army officers not to yield to adventurous temptation "Photo DR





Rumors, true or not, the division of the military command about the political situation of the country is a source of concern for citizens, who fear that the army unit is threatened.

As an active member of civil society, we are echoing a deep anxiety of our citizens who fear a repeat of the 1962 crisis that nothing justifies. Sociological foundation of our society does not contain such a threat, Algeria is neither Lebanon communities ancestral hatreds or Syria where the military hierarchy is dominated by a religious minority.

From a popular liberation movement, the ANP is the product of national consciousness, forged by several generations of nationalists who sacrificed their lives in the anti-colonial struggle. She was born to defend the nation and ensure its unity. Whatever the political differences at the time, the officers of the military command have the bounden duty to maintain intact the unity of the army, precious gains of the revolution of 1954.



If historical events have led to embody national sovereignty in the name of a historic mission to accomplish, senior officers must demonstrate intelligence to deny that the political and ideological divisions in society are reflected in their ranks. It is in the nature of things that members of the National Assembly belonging to different currents are publicly divided and polemicize them within the confines of their institution, it is dangerous that officers are politicized and s 'involved in the choice of men who will lead the state.



The construction of the rule of law is a difficult and tortuous path, where the material interests of individuals and the lust for power and power groups are included trends in the nature of human beings. The only way to overcome them is the establishment of institutional checks and balances to enforce the laws of the rule of law above all.



In regional and international environment become more aggressive since the Arab revolts, Algeria can not afford to have an army like the other failed state institutions. Western imperialism in the guise of today's globalism, a memory and does not forgive the NLA have snatched independence from the revolutionary struggle. Civilians than we are by patriotic duty to call senior officers also have the memory and keep them intact in the ethics of ALN strengthening unity of command to preserve the ANP political and ideological divisions, manageable in society but unmanageable in the army.



It is urgent to put the country on the path of democratic transition. The responsibility of the army in this regard, historical. The conditions are now favorable for a peaceful transition. It will not be the same tomorrow. The 4th term will deepen fractures and dispossess the Algeria of all its assets. Impending decline in revenues from oil will then push the country into a crisis without any issues. Unless you want to sell off our wealth and abdicate our sovereignty. The result is quite the same. 
Also, we call the officers of the various devices of the army not to yield to temptation adventurous. This would expose the country to a drama too.



The decision must now return to the citizens and to citizens who must decide freely. Past mistakes belong to the history and the future generations to come. The election of April 17 is an episode in the history of the country, it takes shelter breaks irreversible. Glory to our martyrs.

*Lahouari Addi et Djamel Zenati*


----------



## Ceylal

Bouteflika in route to a forth mandate..


----------



## Ceylal

Algerians choose stability and Bouteflika was fraud re-elected . S we have to put up with Bouteflika the time that the good lord has given him to leave...
After his re-election, he slaughtered 11 Algerian soldiers as an offering to the Muslims radicals that supported him and violently crush a peaceful march in kabylia as a gesture to the arabists who stuffed the ballot boxes for him...





Bouteflika celebrate his win





His brother making sure that has not voted for Louisa.


----------



## Ceylal

these two were replaced..the ministry of culture and the religion, just like they to remind us that we are Muslims..left the government among many other and were replaced by technocrates..








The old gov picture..




The new gov picture




The two dish rags





Makri deplores the Salafi favoritisme...Between an MB and a salafi , no difference both smells dry blood..


----------



## Ceylal

The dishrag Jendjawid tossed out after use..





Algerian Imams lost their headmaster crow









*News : Conference Bejaia Mohamed Shafik Mesbah: 
"The political transition? With or without the people ... "*

Mohamed Shafik Mesbah, invited by the Association of Journalists and correspondents Bejaia, gave recently at the regional theater of the city, a conference on the theme. "Freedom of the press, the foundation of democracy" 
After a keynote presentation on the doctrinal foundations of the democratic system and the related reports of the three powers, legislative, executive and judicial power with the fourth is that the press, the speaker preferred to open the debate with a very dense audience since the room was archi-height. Issues quickly exceeded the narrow theme of both speaker and audience conference agreed that there could be no true democracy without freedom of press and living that Algeria had a long way to go before reaching that ideal stage. 
The debate focused essentially on the current political deadlock and solutions that enable a sustainable exit from crisis. About the crisis, the speaker emphasized that the elections of April 17 was not at all an issue.Whatever Mr. Abdelaziz Bouteflika be renewed or not the head of state.The problem lies not only in the data relating to individual public officials.This is the system in its entirety, is involved. It is true, however, that through the authoritarian system in place have been aggravated during the reign of the current head of state. Politics is totally ossified. Trade union activity is marginal, while the development of the associative movement is deliberately compressed. 
delegitimized With failing public institutions and governance must fear the worst. The speaker puts it, willingly, tone on prospects rather pessimistic as it considers that insidious process of transfer of public powers is unfolding before our eyes. In total, the president, because of his health, exercises power in common with the presidential circle whose pivot Mr. Said Bouteflika. Mohamed Shafik Mesbah feeds even more fear about the future of the country that believes that the power of money has come to supersede the authority of elected bodies legal. He has not hesitated to use an image to say that some of the "baltaguia" of the economy have now, more power than the Chief of Staff of the ANP and the head of DRS together. 
Whereas the Algerian society was deconstructed and the sustainability of the state was concerned, the speaker noted that it was impossible to ignore the disastrous negative balance advancing headlong, as if nothing had happened. To go from a dictatorial system to a democratic system, there are rules and procedures. A discipline called "transitology" is even taught in universities. 
many practical experiences of democratic transition are available to inspire us. Certainly, after October 1988, a transition of this nature has been initiated under the government of Mr. Mouloud Hamrouche, but it was a one night. There has no doubt continued Mohamed Shafik Mesbah, a process of democratic transition requires a number of preconditions together. In this regard, the speaker warned against the temptation to believe that the army could alone, initiating and directing this transition.Those days are gone when the army could substitute for popular sovereignty, the only true foundation of democracy. There are nonetheless - and examples abound throughout the world, starting with Portugal and Spain - where the army has been a powerful platform on which were based the political forces of the countries concerned. The drama in Algeria is that the army - in its backbone and substance - remains the backbone of the country. But no forces organized and active. Specifically, responding to a question from the audience on current attempts about the transition that focus the debate, Mohamed Shafik Mesbah has been clear: "The real problem is not to ask whether the phase transition must be conducted with or without Mr. Abdelaziz Bouteflika. The only question of interest is whether it should be conducted with or without the Algerian people. There is not even an example of a successful democratic transition that has not been done by the people. " 
the speaker seemed pessimistic about the immediate situation because he has emphasized, "the regime current has neither the intention nor the ability to engage the democratic transition. The real owners of the control levers are destitute of knowledge and even less useful strategic project in the country. " These "new makers" are only interested in preserving power and broadening the scope of predation. " 
The speaker had to deal with specific issues about which he provided answers relied on his personal testimony. About the entrenchment of the Tamazight Mohamed Shafik Mesbah considered this legitimate expectation could not be answered if it was worn by officials driven by beliefs, not political calculation. In this regard, he paid tribute to former President Zeroual, the first head of state to have taken head on to claim that he wished ardently to move the debate to finding satisfactory solutions into account the strict observance of national unity. 
About the project wanted to implement the late President Mohamed Boudiaf, Mohamed Shafik Mesbah agreed that it was fueled by a strong nationalist conviction. This is not so much a project that might have upset, however, his approach. It is true that its position on the Western Sahara conflict differed compared to that defended the military command. But in the absence of irrefutable evidence, it would be hazardous to the thesis of the assassination ordered. 
B. R.

Algerian President Abdelaziz Bouteflika on Monday named the first government of his fourth term, without having succeeded in integrating the opposition as was desired by the Prime Minister Abdelmalek Sellal appointed him on 28 April.

*Key ministers remain in place*

In this new team of 35 members, including seven women and dominated by technocrats, senior ministers retain their positions.

Ramtane Lamamra, a career diplomat who served as ambassador to Washington in particular, remains in Foreign Affairs. As Tayeb Belaïz the Interior, of Justice Tayeb Louh, Youcef Yousfi for Energy and General Ahmed Salah Gaïd, Defense with the rank of Deputy Minister, as Minister being provided by the Head of State.

Among the starters include the Minister of Culture Khalida Toumi, a former opponent and former muse of Algerian feminists became fierce partisan Bouteflika who opened his doors in 2002 the government.

It is replaced by another woman, Nadia Labidi, filmmaker and teacher at the University of Algiers.

The Finance Minister Karim Djoudi did it either not renewed, informed sources of ensuring that he had asked her out for "health reasons". He was replaced by Mohamed Djellab, former Minister Delegate for the Budget.

Among the newcomers include the Minister of National Education, Nuria Benghebrit, another academic who headed a research center in anthropology.

The youngest minister is also a woman, Aisha Tagabou, 35, appointed to the position of Deputy Minister of Tourism and Handicraft.

According amended in 2008, in particular, raise the latch of the limit of two presidential terms of Constitution, the government is responsible for "implement" the program of the President of the Republic.

*The opposition rejects the offer plan*

Elected on April 17 despite heavy health problems, Bouteflika is committed politically to reform the Constitution in order to "strengthen the separation of powers, consolidating the independence of the judiciary and assert the rights of opposition ", whose role is minor in the country.

Moreover, opposition parties declined the offer Sellal be part of the government like the oldest of them, the Socialist Forces Front (FFS) of Hocine Ait-historic leader Ahmed.

According to his leadership, the party refused two ministerial posts preferring to devote himself to "building a national consensus" and "preparation of a national conference" with the government and other parties.

The Workers' Party (PT, Trotskyist) also refused to join the government, according to his spokesman Louisa Hanoune.

Political scientist Rashid Tlemçani described as "non-event" the presentation of revised government where "positions sovereignty and key positions are still held by the presidential clan."

"The government has shown its arrogance towards the opposition and social movements," he has commented.

"There is no political significance except that we continue on the same path," the political scientist abounds Rachid Grim, "we take the same and start again."

Artisan national reconciliation implemented after a decade of civil war, Mr. Bouteflika intends to continue this project because "neither democracy nor development, nor any other national ambition can not move forward without internal stability, without a strong national consensus" has he provided during his swearing.

On the economic front, Bouteflika must strive to diversify an economy that remains dependent on oil and gas: oil accounted for 96% of exports and 40% of GDP in the country.

The next five-year public investment program "is dense (and) for the benefit of all sectors and all regions of the country," four times as big as France, assured Mr. Bouteflika has promised to continue to seek the assistance foreign partners.






With Bouteflika's 4th mandate Algeria maybe closer to the 90's


----------



## blackface

Are the elections free and fair in Algeria?


----------



## Ceylal

blackface said:


> Are the elections free and fair in Algeria?


Yeh they are free to go vote, but what you put in the ballot box is not necessarily what comes out , when its open for tally the votes...We have an arab vote with Kaddafy's result.

Algerians school girls before the 90's




Girls now..




The few that still brave the street and its pothole..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*The Amazighity in North Africa is she headed for a "missed appointment" with History?*
Where is Northern Africa? What is the perspective of Amazigh secular and progressive forces on an area of confrontation between secularism and Islamism and where several international actors involved in one way or another? What is the future of the Amazigh people of this region who are carriers of an ancient civilization tolerant, and all religions have coexisted Judaism to Islam through Christianity? In short, what is the future of humanity generally in this part of the Euro-Mediterranean area threatened by Arabism and Islamism which extend their tentacles, each day a little further in an already torn social fabric ?

These are generally issues that arise with players Amazigh North Africa, as well as international observers in this region whose history has its roots to the dawn of humanity: A region that represents a space of "clash of civilizations" in the world. Today, the shock that occurs is the result of a conflict between the owners of the land, indigenous Amazigh and "carriers" of an imported ideology of the Middle East; these are usually the ones who are manipulated by external actors (Saoudie Saudi and Qatar specifically) who want to eliminate the legitimate existence of the noble Amazigh peoples in their own territories. Faced with this kind of enemy, the conflict takes on an ethnic dimension to defend the legitimate existence of one of the oldest peoples in the world today. Mr. Hamid (former member of the Berber Academy), published by Edisud, these people are the oldest of the African continent and whose Amazigh Man has its origins in two essential elements: the "pre-Mediterranean" and " Homo sapiens ", from 4000 to 8000 & from 8000 to 12,000 BC. JC. The conflict thus takes on an ethnic dimension to those who defend the false discourse of Arab origin of Amazigh peoples. In this context we note Imazighen defending their Aboriginal rights are based on the international principles of human rights recognized by the international community. Mr Shafiq said "Our right to exist as an ethnic and Aboriginal culture, in addition, be entered in the register of natural rights, the rights of man. So the universal consciousness that we should call and hence to international bodies. " That is to say Imazighen fight on several levels, including ethnicity. Imazighen Thus fight more than one enemy. It is on the one hand, the Arab-Muslim regimes Orthodox playing on the duality of authenticity and modernity, and on the discourse and practice. On the other hand, there is the pan-Arab movements of political Islam which ultimately aids murderous regimes. The recent events in Algeria Ghardaia clearly show the role and objectives of this type of movement. This double confrontation requires a lot of energy and concentration for Amazigh activists who fight for true democracy and secularism.Activists, who have the same aspirations of the West, appropriate western languages and use them to be heard. They overthrew tyrants and establish the novelty in this important part of the southern Mediterranean ... This is the Amazigh uprising that begins to destroy the walls of the backward ideology that separates the north and south of the Mediterranean. Mr. Gilles Kepel said in summary "Arabists in the trash and Orientalists retired".


----------



## Ceylal

Kerry and Lamamra exchange plaisanteries..






The most influent Africans..


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

Two young men of the Barak movement given a year jail time.... After he thanked Kabylia by crushing a peaceful march, rewarded the islamist radical by slaughtering 11 soldiers, amending the constitution that was amended so much during his tenure that it looks like a Mexican refried bean...``that's our shorty at work..!










Policeman: Eh Chakib, don't worry the jail is at full capacity..


What to look for during this mandate...
Constitution amendments, and vehicle's inspection


----------



## The SC

Ceylal said:


> Not really...You don't even know the weight of Algeria in the Kingdom and in the most influent states of the GCC. In that case, tell me why neither Jordan or Morocco has gain membership with the GCC after they were both invited?
> 
> All the Moslem refuse to state their positions on that issue including the Algerian islamic party. The important thing that those territories have nver been recognized as Moroccan by the international court of the Hague and by the United Nation. The only countries that favor the notion, is France and Spain for their respective interest. Morocco expansionist policies are not new and Algerian will never tolerate, accomodate with a North African* ISRAEL.*
> 
> 
> Thank you.


I would like to respond to your statement about Morocco's expantionist policies and say that it is rather a gratuitous statement; If it was true, then Tinduf would be in the equation instead of it being handed to Algeria by Morocco much before the Sahara question.
Also do not forget that the Moroccans fought on both fronts during the french occupation of Algeria and Morocco, I am talking about Adelkerrim Al khatabi, you can find the facts in any north African history book, that was much more than a sign of fraternity, it went till death for the algerian independance. This guy fought 3 Armies, 2 mighty French one in Morocco and Algeria, and one Spanish in the North of morocco.
Also I would like to point out that this all-of-a-sudden created entitiy, called the polisario, should claim the whole desert from Morocco to Yemen if it can claim that portion of it and be supported by people who covertly or overtly want to divide and reign in North Africa, from elswhere.
If it was not from Morocco to liberate its Sahara desert from Spain, this so called Polisario (brothers a bit manipulated by many) would have never surfaced and, I will as I should ask you this question: Why Algeria did not go to war against Spain when it was occuping the Sahara, in support of the Polisario, whom, based on your assamptions, was already fighting there, with no proof to be found ?
I also find no logic to your other statement of accomodating a North African Israel, one just can not compare the two or else one can accuse Algeria and it internal civil war to what was going on in Gaza and the occupide territories, which will obviously be out of context and illogical.
Regards.


----------



## Ceylal

The SC said:


> I would like to respond to your statement about Morocco's expantionist policies and say that it is rather a gratuitous statement; If it was true, then Tinduf would be in the equation instead of it being handed to Algeria by Morocco much before the Sahara question.
> Also do not forget that the Moroccans fought on both fronts during the french occupation of Algeria and Morocco, I am talking about Adelkerrim Al khatabi, you can find the facts in any north African history book, that was much more than a sign of fraternity, it went till death for the algerian independance. This guy fought 3 Armies, 2 mighty French one in Morocco and Algeria, and one Spanish in the North of morocco.
> Also I would like to point out that this all-of-a-sudden created entitiy, called the polisario, should claim the whole desert from Morocco to Yemen if it can claim that portion of it and be supported by people who covertly or overtly want to divide and reign in North Africa, from elswhere.
> If it was not from Morocco to liberate its Sahara desert from Spain, this so called Polisario (brothers a bit manipulated by many) would have never surfaced and, I will as I should ask you this question: Why Algeria did not go to war against Spain when it was occuping the Sahara, in support of the Polisario, whom, based on your assamptions, was already fighting there, with no proof to be found ?
> I also find no logic to your other statement of accomodating a North African Israel, one just can not compare the two or else one can accuse Algeria and it internal civil war to what was going on in Gaza and the occupide territories, which will obviously be out of context and illogical.
> Regards.


SC, I love to debate with you in any subject that may concerns Algeria, Morocco and the Sahara. You need to be objective and not base your opinions on what Morocco and her lobbyist are putting out there...Everything I have posted on the subject come from reliable sources..


----------



## The SC

Ceylal said:


> SC, I love to debate with you in any subject that may concerns Algeria, Morocco and the Sahara. You need to be objective and not base your opinions on what Morocco and her lobbyist are putting out there...Everything I have posted on the subject come from reliable sources..


So, it must be a difference in sources and material, with too many interests involved. That takes nothing from my objectivity or yours as a matter of fact, since it depends on the sources I and you rely upon.
You know, a while ago, I had noticed an astonishing fact while taking a pause from some hard engineering studies; I was looking at a wall World Map in my home and found out how the whole Arab world was divided between West and East, it was one country by one: Morocco pro-western, Algeria pro-Eastern...and so on till the other side of the middle east.
This fact alone should tell you why these differences of opinions and perceptions exist, while their is another genuine opinion of the Arabs from their own history books that is being ignored somehow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

The SC said:


> So, it must be a difference in sources and material, with too many interests involved. That takes nothing from my objectivity or yours as a matter of fact, since it depends on the sources I and you rely upon.
> You know, a while ago, I had noticed an astonishing fact while taking a pause from some hard engineering studies; I was looking at a wall World Map in my home and found out how the whole Arab world was divided between West and East, it was one country by one: Morocco pro-western, Algeria pro-Eastern...and so on till the other side of the middle east.
> This fact alone should tell you why these differences of opinions and perceptions exist, while their is another genuine opinion of the Arabs from their own history books that is being ignored somehow.


That may be true for the rest of the Arab world. There is one particular thing that does exist among north African , is they like each other regardless how at odds their respective governments get a time. And that what makes North Africa difference! For example, Moroccan Algerian border is closed, that didn't stop the [legal]commerce that flows between the two countries is higher than between Egypt and Algeria for example...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ceylal said:


> That may be true for the rest of the Arab world. There is one particular thing that does exist among north African , is they like each other regardless how at odds their respective governments get a time. And that what makes North Africa difference! For example, Moroccan Algerian border is closed, that didn't stop the [legal]commerce that flows between the two countries is higher than between Egypt and Algeria for example...


True, and I would like to see that going between all Arab nations from Morocco to the far east, believe it or not their populations share the same thoughts and commonalities when it comes to their macro affairs.
I do not know if you know that even the Berbers of North Africa came from Yemen the cradle of the Arabs, you can Google a Yemeni place called AMAZIGHT.


----------



## Ceylal

The SC said:


> True, and I would like to see that going between all Arab nations from Morocco to the far east, believe it or not their populations share the same thoughts and commonalities when it comes to their macro affairs.
> I do not know if you know that even the Berbers of North Africa came from Yemen the cradle of the Arabs, you can Google a Yemeni place called AMAZIGHT.



I don't think I will see it in our lifetime, the cultural divide is so wide and deep. For the origin of the North African berber, I have read something to that effect, but I think the North African are of mesopotamian origin..


----------



## Ceylal

The imprint of a new minister...





In the new constitution, we may see the seat of a vice president created...


----------



## The SC

Ceylal said:


> I don't think I will see it in our lifetime, the cultural divide is so wide and deep. For the origin of the North African berber, I have read something to that effect, but I think the North African are of mesopotamian origin..


Maybe no, maybe yes , it depends of a lot of factors, some kind of economic union should be feasible, the rest will follow in time.
Yemen was close to the mesopotamian area, also called the fertile cressent, so that might be it, they had relation between them for sure, since they were the closest to each other.


----------



## Ceylal

Algiers in 1930




when colors added ...


----------



## Ceylal

The Algerian Popular Party chief haranguing his followers in the in the early 19th century...


----------



## Ceylal

Brasil, ready to welcome the Algerian fans


----------



## Ceylal

A movement against *"SHALE GAS" exploration * is born in Algeria




The new education minister: a true thorn in the Algerian neo-con ***




The french idiot visits Algeria





Algeria's beauties....


----------



## Ceylal

The lady will have her first test with the teacher's union




Indian musicians and dancers in Algiers...











[/URL]


----------



## Ceylal

The opposition, in their last meeting....


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian getting ready for the month of ramadan..


----------



## Ceylal

"Friday" is the night before ramadhan...
in the bubble....no no its tonight a 9pm!













Sissi , the first foreign visit was Algeria...Mending fences or was it Lybia and future Gas supplies...





The curse of Saudi Arabia put Algerians in danger...due to a lack of political courage of the local authorities to ban the hadj and the Omra





Compulsory military service..Islamist PM call a roll back to a 6 months period..


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

congratulations Ceylal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Ceylal said:


> The curse of Saudi Arabia put Algerians in danger...due to a lack of political courage of the local authorities to ban the hadj and the Omra



You want Algeria to ban Hadj and Omra?? You'll learn how the world works one day kid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> You want Algeria to ban Hadj and Omra?? You'll learn how the world works one day kid.


He wants to enforce his will on 99% off Algerians


----------



## Ceylal

Mosamania said:


> You want Algeria to ban Hadj and Omra?? You'll learn how the world works one day kid.


A conscientious government would have done just that until a cure is found...But the assholes that we have at the head of the state including the one you have lack courage....that is our scrooge...and curse...to have cattle salesmen for presidents and kings...


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Ceylal said:


> A conscientious government would have done just that until a cure is found...But the assholes that we have at the head of the state including the one you have lack courage....that is our scrooge...and curse...to have cattle salesmen for presidents and kings...



So what you means by "Curse" is the Middle East Respiratory Syndrome SARS Co-V? I thought we were out of the medieval ages as to not call diseases as "Curse" but apparently not all of us.


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> So what you means by "Curse" is the Middle East Respiratory Syndrome SARS Co-V? I thought we were out of the medieval ages as to not call diseases as "Curse" but apparently not all of us.


I don't think he is referring to MERS


----------



## Ceylal

Mosamania said:


> So what you means by "Curse" is the Middle East Respiratory Syndrome SARS Co-V? I thought we were out of the medieval ages as to not call diseases as "Curse" but apparently not all of us.


sorry, but we are still dealing with medieval thinking...You can't find more medieval than this...Taking a chance to infect millions of Muslims for the sake of observing a tenet of Islam is simply criminal...and indecent...Islam is a religion of peace and love of others,....


----------



## Ceylal

Algeria to re-edit the Oumdurman by frreying fans to Porto Allegre..





Ramadhan is here...
in the Bubble....
I dont see the the croissant...





the searing heat in Algiers...





poor Marie, can't handle it that Africa has two team in this elimination round..





Mokri recognizes, that the brothers are not mentally and intellectually fit to govern...


----------



## xenon54 out

I see this thread appearing regularly since last year but i still dont get what deal is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

xenon54 said:


> I see this thread appearing regularly since last year but i still dont get what deal is.


Just a look at Algeria thru Algerian Newspapers and media...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Algeria eliminated..
french policeman...ouf...thank God..




The Greens seduced the world
Players and Fans selfie




A petition being circulated to keep Vahid as the Fennek Coach..




And Bouteflika may have the last word...




For the rest of the Algerians during this month of Ramadan......The Greens performance are a good inspiration..
in the bubble...that's what I am doing...I am going for the overtime


----------



## Ceylal

Bouteflika asks the FAF president , to keep Vahid as coach of the Fennec..

*Vox populi vox Dei, President Abdelaziz Bouteflika also said Halliloreste!*
*HuffPost Maghreb* | By Tahir MalikPublished:07/03/2014 3:28 AM EST | Updated:03/07/2014 12:13 CEST






Vahid ThThe popularity of Vahid Halilhodzic who had many detractors in the Algerian press and in the Algerian Football Federation reached its zenith at the Brazilian world.

In the tense match which has long opposed some of the sports press, he wins by KO "opinion leaders" of the sports press are forced to deal with a low-profile coach who won the "battle hearts "in the Algerian public opinion.

This gave a viral slogan "Halliloreste" and petitions on the same way: have a coach Vahid remains in Algeria. Vox populi, Vox Dei ... Even President Abdelaziz Bouteflika is riding the wave of Vahidmania and resumes its popular "Halliloreste" account.



Yesterday, receiving the President of the Algerian Football Federation, Mohamed Raouraoua, whose relationship with the coach of the national team are, to put it mildly, "difficult", Algerian President relayed the "popular demand" : Vahid must stay.
In the presence of the Bosnian coach, the Algerian Head of State asked Wednesday night, the president of the Algerian Football Federation (FAF), Mohamed Raouraoua to keep Vahid,as ahead of the Greens.

*"Vahid (Halilhodzic) should remain with us. This is a great team we have," said Mr. Bouteflika. Vahid Halilhodzic replied, smiling: "It was not always easy but we must continue this momentum .Thanks to our game, we have become the darlings of the Brazilians.".
T*his is not a response to the offer to stay requested by the Algerian president. But it's a total victory for coach Vahid who can stay ahead of the Greens, if so decides.
​*Vox populi vox Dei, President Abdelaziz Bouteflika also said Halliloreste!*


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

the return of the Fennec parading thru Algiers....









The observation of ramadhan object to civil right and liberties...


----------



## Ceylal

*TODAY ALGERIA INDEPENDENCE DAY ....




[video]





















*









Countless Algerians were exiled to French New Caledonia




déportés algériens en Nouvelle-Calédonie - études-coloniales

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*The Fennecs ranked 13th of the best world teams by FIFA*











*the revolutionary family against Algerian soldiers parading in le Champs des Elysees on July the 14th, France independance day..






Algerian Salafist against the opening the Synagogues as announced by the Wakf Minister





Vahid quits the Algerian team...The Bouteflika's wish for him to stay is seen differently by the Press...



*


----------



## A Town

Congrats to Algerians and good performance at the World Cup!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

I can read here that Vahid said he enjoyed the result and to work for Algerian team
except one problem : press : he said he didn't like to be insulted 
and it seems now he is leaving some journalists insult him again


----------



## Shah9

Is El Arbi Hillel Soudani related to Sudan by any chance? Just wondering because of the surname.


----------



## Ceylal

Shah9 said:


> Is El Arbi Hillel Soudani related to Sudan by any chance? Just wondering because of the surname.


Doubt it..With the internet era, name choosing for newborns has no cultural boundaries... Soudani is , also, very common name in Algeria...



Hussein said:


> I can read here that Vahid said he enjoyed the result and to work for Algerian team
> except one problem : press : he said he didn't like to be insulted
> and it seems now he is leaving some journalists insult him again


The press was harsh toward him, mainly because of his headstrong personality...They accused him, rightfully of ignoring them and favoring foreign media...They didn't insult him as a person, but they were unabated in their critics and snipes toward him as a coach...even after he left...Football in Algeria is important, very important and none of the coaches past, present, and future had, has or will have an easy break from the Algerian press...Just look at the way, they treat Bouteflika...something unseen in the mena region, save Israel....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Three women promoted to the rank of "General"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian women are pushing for the return of the " HAIK"[hayeek] a traditional wear ....to counter the invasion of the hidjab...


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

Algiers map 1828


----------



## Ceylal

The new Fennek coach is set to arrive on the nineteenth of the month, Algerian fans are still hoping Vahid's return..








Algerian soldiers at the July14th parade rehearsal


----------



## Ceylal

They will participate, despite the polemics on both sides of the Med sea..where Islamists in the South and LePen far right are having hard time to deal with Algerian troops presence in the July 14th parade...


----------



## Ceylal

Algiers 1907


----------



## Ceylal

A leased aircraft by Air Algerie crashed in Mali with 166 passengers. No survivors. The bad weather is the cause of the crash. Two algerian pilots who where passengers were among the dead..








A crisis unit was created under the auspice of the foreign ministry. The transport minister who is shown heading the meeting, an Islamist, should be responsible for the loss of life, the choice of the plane and the leasing company. Islamist minister are known to be corrupt, but with shorty who needed them to further and consolidate his power a the head of the state, has always kept the corrupted official immune from prosecution.




the communique of the crash




the weather map, thursday..




the crashed aircraft


----------



## Ceylal

*SATELLITE PICTURE OF THE WEATHER,THE DAY OF THE CRASH*






*SATELLITE IMAGE OF THE CRASH LOCATION*






*OUR PRAYERS AND THOUGHTS TO THE VICTIMS




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Prime minister Sellal grilled on the Government inactivity on Gaza, on the question of the AH5017 crash and front Frances's role...





Crashed plane photos


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

02 Jul 2013
* Poverty in Algeria *






Algeria, a French-speaking country in the north of America, enjoyed relative prosperity until around the 1980s. After independence, the economy was buoyed by booming oil prices. However, a blow to the oil market and inept management saw conditions in the country decline after the 1980s, and Algeria’s poverty has continued to rise since.
Today, nearly a quarter of Algerians are living close to or below the poverty line. The majority live in rural areas, though the urban centres are also suffering from unemployment rates, the most affected being unskilled youth.

Algeria suffers from major inequality in the distribution of wealth. A select minority control a large amount of the resources and live in relative affluence, able to enjoy modern conveniences, private school educations, and trips abroad. Yet the majority of the population lives in squalor and struggles for access to healthcare, clean water, education, and food.

The poorest in Algeria are the landless farmers who live in the mountainous regions to the north or near the south Saharan region. Working on the production of crops, and unable to procure their own land, they have been particularly affected by soil erosion and degradation, droughts, poor irrigation, and drainage.

Algeria’s problems are not unsolvable, and could be improved by improvements in agricultural practices or providing support services or education. Yet internal conflicts have worsened the problem in recent years, and a lack of political stability has prevented governments from implementing the necessary long term structural reforms that are needed to provide resources to lift the nation out of poverty.

- _Farahnaz Mohammed

Poverty in Algeria - The Borgen Project_



Ceylal said:


> sorry, but we are still dealing with medieval thinking...You can't find more medieval than this...Taking a chance to infect millions of Muslims for the sake of observing a tenet of Islam is simply criminal...and indecent...Islam is a religion of peace and love of others,....


Oh dear, you should take care of your own country, Berberians are illiterate and stupid so that's why they produce this:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Algeria’s Failing State*






The announcement over the weekend that President Abdelaziz Bouteflika will run for a fourth term despite suffering a stroke this year illustrates the bankruptcy of the Algerian political process. The president and the generals who run Algeria, the Arab world’s largest police state, apparently decided to prolong the status quo as long as possible, fearing that any moves toward opening the political process would usher in unpredictable and dangerous demands for democracy. But there are also hints of division at the top of the power elite which may suggest some changes are coming.

Bouteflika, 79, is the longest-serving president in Algerian history. He has run the country since election in 1999. He ended a brutal and bloody civil war that began after an army coup in 1991 that overturned free elections that had been won by an Islamist party. In the violence that followed, at least 160,000 died. In 1994, Algerian terrorists hijacked a jet bound for Paris with the intent of smashing it into the Eiffel Tower, the plot that inspired 9/11. The army reacted with brute force. Bouteflika offered amnesty and initiated reforms to win over an exhausted nation. He was re-elected in 2009 with 90% of the vote in a massive vote fraud.

Bouteflika had a stroke in April. He was hospitalized in Paris until July. His public appearances since his return to Algiers have been few and carefully scripted. He has reshuffled his Cabinet and made some changes in the military. All of this has been done with no transparency whatsoever. Rumors abound about what Bouteflika’s changes mean; he apparently is trying to clip the wings of some of the generals who run the country behind the scenes.

While Bouteflika is the public face of the government, real power still resides with the generals. They are known in Algiers as “_le pouvoir_,” the power behind the scenes. In the shadowy world of “_le pouvoir_,” the most powerful man is the head of the secret police or _mukhabarat_, Mohammad Mediene, KGB-trained and almost never photographed, Mediene has run Algerian intelligence since 1990 and is known for his professionalism and determination. He is also known by his nickname, "the god of Algiers," because his power is so pervasive and unaccountable. Born in 1939. he served in the French colonial army before defecting to the FLN revolt when it began in the 1950s. Mediene is the longest-serving head of intelligence in the world. Rumors abound that Bouteflika wants to cashier him.

Seventy percent of Algeria’s 35 million people are under the age of 30, 30% are under the age of 15 and have no memory of the 1990s nightmare. Unemployment among young men has been a major problem since the 1970s despite vigorous efforts to reduce it. While women can participate in the work force and are well educated by regional standards, they, too, are often unemployed or under employed. University graduates often find they can not get jobs commensurate with their education skills. Groups of angry young men can be seen every day in every Algerian city.

The oil and natural gas economy produces a large GDP, but provides only a small number of jobs. Tourism could produce many more, but the country is not tourist- friendly despite its beaches, wine and Roman ruins. Its reputation as a violent and dangerous place discourages Europeans looking for sun. The regime fears opening the country up to outsiders.

Algeria is a colossus in Africa, the largest country in size with the largest army of more than 150,000 men, and a defense budget of more than $10 billion annually. Algerians are fiercely nationalistic, after more than a million Algerians died in the war for independence from France. It remains especially sensitive and nervous about French actions. Algiers opposed France, America and NATO's role in Libya which it blames for starting the chaos there today. But the Algerians did allow French fighter jets to overfly Algerian territory to bomb al-Qaeda in the Islamic Maghreb targets in Mali, prompting the attack on its gas facility at Inl Amenas last January in which dozens of foreign workers were taken hostage and forty died.

The mastermind of that attack, Mokhtar Belmokhtar, announced in August the merger of his al-Qaeda faction with another one to produce a new group, al Murabitun, which seeks to united all jihadists from “the Nile to the Atlantic.” Belmokhtar’s group remains distinct from the mainstream al-Qaeda in the Islamic Maghreb but does stress its allegiance to the al-Qaeda core in Pakistan and its leader, Ayman Zawahiri and Afghan Taliban leader Mullah Omar. The new group uses the Almoravid Empire of the 11th century as its role model. The Almoravids united Arabs and Berbers against the Christian West to defend Spain from reconquest. While Belmokhtar does not represent a serious threat to the survival of the _pouvoir_, his group is certainly capable of more spectacular terrorist attacks.

With the regime choosing to stick with Bouteflika and endless stultifying repression, Algeria’s future remains depressing.

_Bruce Riedel is the director of the Intelligence Project at the Brookings Institution. His latest book is _Avoiding Armageddon: America, India and Pakistan to the Brink and Back.

Algeria’s Failing State - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> overty in Algeria - The Borgen Project



that is a bulshit article, poverty exist everywhere, and didn't have to go to length to find an article dissing Algeria as they are plenty here in this thread, as related by the Algerian press. Unlike you and your ilks , we dont hide our short comings, and the Algerian press is not silent or can silenced like the one your country... for the literacy, we went from almost "zero" in 1962 to over 80% today. That is by any mean a garguantuan accomplishment!


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Oh dear, you should take care of your own country, Berberians are illiterate and stupid so that's why they produce this:


That's the result of the Arabs teacher influx imported by Ben bella to teach us arabic, because we weren't enough arabs and Islam because he forgot that Algerians were Muslims. The mug , you showed is one of the vaggaries of the Algerian Government who wants to be middle eastern instead of being happy of North African heritage. But to go further, fundmentalism had his spine broken the day it attacked Algeria. Despite all the financial and political support from the sellout arabs and Muslim countries in their big majority, added to a European embargo head by the French under Mitterand and the US under Clinton, we emerged victorious...The last attempt of the GCC's to test our resolve was In Amenas , Tiguentourine. The Algerian forces showed your freaking @sses how to deal with your kind. We didn't call the Marines or the French legionnaires to fight our fight, or ru n to Monaco's Hotel like your freaking larvae do... 
Going back to that specimen you pictured, this residue is a terrorist of service, the day his services cease to be needed, he will meet his fate. A true terrorist half life was 6 months at a time where our armed forces lacked equipment, now their lifetime is counted in days...


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ceylal said:


> That's the result of the Arabs teacher influx imported by Ben bella to teach us arabic, because we weren't enough arabs and Islam because he forgot that Algerians were Muslims. The mug , you showed is one of the vaggaries of the Algerian Government who wants to be middle eastern instead of being happy of North African heritage. But to go further, fundmentalism had his spine broken the day it attacked Algeria. Despite all the financial and political support from the sellout arabs and Muslim countries in their big majority, added to a European embargo head by the French under Mitterand and the US under Clinton, we emerged victorious...The last attempt of the GCC's to test our resolve was In Amenas , Tiguentourine. The Algerian forces showed your freaking @sses how to deal with your kind. We didn't call the Marines or the French legionnaires to fight our fight, or ru n to Monaco's Hotel like your freaking larvae do...
> Going back to that specimen you pictured, this residue is a terrorist of service, the day his services cease to be needed, he will meet his fate. A true terrorist half life was 6 months at a time where our armed forces lacked equipment, now their lifetime is counted in days...


So much trash, I just read the first line so yep, we had humiliated you right before France did so, Berber.



Ceylal said:


> that is a bulshit article, poverty exist everywhere, and didn't have to go to length to find an article dissing Algeria as they are plenty here in this thread, as related by the Algerian press. Unlike you and your ilks , we dont hide our short comings, and the Algerian press is not silent or can silenced like the one your country... for the literacy, we went from almost "zero" in 1962 to over 80% today. That is by any mean a garguantuan accomplishment!


Berber, Algeria is a gas and oil producing country, yet it is still at the bottom of every countries list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Algeria , a fail state


 You ran out of sources? At least your pal Al Hassani uses wikipedia...Algeria, has $5 Billion in servicable debt, 200 B in reserve, 173 T + Gold reserve, largest country in Africa ,with 7 restless borders, a *NATION* kept unmolested by her *SONS AND DAUGHTERS.*

*I guess we are a failed nation!*


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ceylal said:


> You ran out of sources? At least your pal Al Hassani uses wikipedia...Algeria, has $5 Billion in servicable debt, 200 B in reserve, 173 T + Gold reserve, largest country in Africa ,with 7 restless borders, a *NATION* kept unmolested by her *SONS AND DAUGHTERS.*
> 
> *I guess we are a failed nation!*


Yep, where is Algeria? The oil and gas exporting country? At the bottom just like you at the bottom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

dumbazz arabs fighting with each others instead of israel ..


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> So much trash, I just read the first line so yep, we had humiliated you right before France did so, Berber.


Out of arguments...Just tell me how 600 Arabs humiliated us...It was us, that spread the word in North Africa to Poitiers, France




> Berber, Algeria is a gas and oil producing country, yet it is still at the bottom of every countries list.


can't fault us for our good luck...If you think we are in the bottom, then we are, and more we are enjoying it...


JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> dumbazz arabs fighting with each others instead of israel ..


Taliban, wait until we invited you in! beside he is Arab, I am a North African Berber and we have something to settle that is none of your concern....Just sit, smoke your opium and enjoy our arm wrestling...


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ceylal said:


> Out of arguments...Just tell me how 600 Arabs humiliated us...It was us, that spread the word in North Africa to Poitiers, France
> 
> can't fault us for our good luck...If you think we are in the bottom, then we are, and more we are enjoying it...
> 
> Taliban, wait until we invited you in! beside he is Arab, I am a North African Berber and we have something to settle that is none of your concern....Just sit, smoke your opium and enjoy our arm wrestling...


Listen, trashy berber. Don't quote me. To me you're a big bag of junk. So dumb and trashy to have a simple debate with.

Statistics | Algeria | UNICEF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Yep, you are Berberian. Tell me my shoe licker, where is Algeria? The oil and gas exporting country? At the bottom just like you at the bottom of my show dirt. Rat.


Listen bearded sandal, you are the insatiable beggars...You should change your flag to reflect that..An outreached hand, bare *** assuming position with a pot of vaseline close...
Even the GCC doesn't want you for fear that you might contaminate their mythical hashemite noble lineage. Even your own camels can't stand your sight that they had to immune themselves from your like with coronavirus. any thing else, give me your best shot subhuman, I will go Berber on your @ss. 
Beside, saha 3eidek, I hope you choke on hummus!


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ceylal said:


> Listen bearded sandal, you are the insatiable beggars...You should change your flag to reflect that..An outreached hand, bare *** assuming position with a pot of vaseline close...
> Even the GCC doesn't want you for fear that you might contaminate their mythical hashemite noble lineage. Even your own camels can't stand your sight that they had to immune themselves from your like with coronavirus. any thing else, give me your best shot subhuman, I will go Berber on your @ss.
> Beside, saha 3eidek, I hope you choke on hummus!


Shut up Berber.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Listen, trashy berber. Don't quote me. To me you're a big bag of junk. So dumb and trashy to have a simple debate with.
> 
> Statistics | Algeria | UNICEF


 Like I said, we don't expect anything from a bearded sandals, but the smell of old leather and dirty feet.. Just look at you have done to Libya, to Syria and now Gaza.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Shut up Berber.


I guess you are about to throw the towel...Typical arab characteristic!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Berber vs Arab!

ROUND 1

FIGHT!


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ceylal said:


> Like I said, we don't expect anything from a bearded sandals, but the smell of old leather and dirty feet.. Just look at you have done to Libya, to Syria and now Gaza.
> 
> 
> I guess you are about to throw the towel...Typical arab characteristic!


Shut up Berberian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Ceylal said:


> Like I said, we don't expect anything from a bearded sandals, but the smell of old leather and dirty feet.. Just look at you have done to Libya, to Syria and now Gaza.



Libya should join the GCC now that it has been liberated from Gaddafi, instead the Gulf who helped destroy it is silenced about Libya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

RazPaK said:


> Berber vs Arab!
> 
> ROUND 1
> 
> FIGHT!


Ko'd didn't have the stamina...

Algeria's grinding her teeth after Holland's news conference on the AH crash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Ceylal said:


> Ko'd didn't have the stamina...
> 
> Algeria's grinding her teeth after Holland's news conference on the AH crash


Eid mubarak bro.


----------



## Ceylal

RazPaK said:


> Eid mubarak bro.


and 3eid Mabrouk to you and to your loved ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Just to bring this thread up!
I need to bring it up to date, since we had a 5.6 earthquake that killed 6 and injured 400. Most Algerians are following the events in Gaza and Libya with an eventual action of our armed forces deep in Libya.


----------



## Ceylal

*5.8 Earthquake shook Algiers early in the morning. 6 were reported dead and 400 wounded.*









*GAZA: CALL FOR INDIGNATION *




ALGERIA GOING TO WAR IN LIBYA




*ALGERIA FORCING SISSI'S TO LET ALGERIAN HELP TO GAZA*


----------



## Ceylal

Area where Algerian and Tunisian forces activities are being carried out.




End of the field investigation of the AH 57 crash




Mahmoud Jibril asked Algeria to mediate the Libyan conflict.


----------



## Ceylal

A coastal ferry connects Algiers and coastal towns to the East..


----------



## Ceylal

The Algerian Prime minister and his wife visit the Obama's


----------



## Multani

al-Hasani said:


> 7abibi absolutely beautiful pictures. What kind of horses are those? Some of them look like the world famous Arabian horses.
> 
> Also don't forget Sharif Abd al-Qadir ibn Muhyiddin or Abdelkader el Djezairi as he is also known as. Great Muslim, Algerian hero and one of the biggest heroes in the Arab world in the last 2 centuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eternal honor and respect to the Algerian heroes that defeated the French parasites.



Abdel Qadir Jazairi was a Qadiri Sufi [ one of the leaders / shaykhs of the Qadiri Sufi order in western Algeria ]

His ancestors have Mausoleums all over Algeria including his spiritual shaykhs in the Qadiri Order Chain

He was 100% against Najdi wahabism and hated it to the core.

Abdul Qadir Jaziri one of the greatest Sufi Personalities of Algeria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Multani said:


> Abdel Qadir Jazairi was a Qadiri Sufi [ one of the leaders / shaykhs of the Qadiri Sufi order in western Algeria ]
> 
> His ancestors have Mausoleums all over Algeria including his spiritual shaykhs in the Qadiri Order Chain
> 
> He was 100% against Najdi wahabism and hated it to the core.
> 
> Abdul Qadir Jaziri one of the greatest Sufi Personalities of Algeria



What is it with you and Sufis? What has this to do with anything? The important thing is that he was a great Muslim personality and a fellow Hashemite that I have read a lot works about and that I admire.

What the hell has Najd or your so-called "Wahhabism" (Hanbali fiqh) that I do not follow to do with anything?

You are quoting a almost 1 year old post that has nothing to do with what you are talking about. What are you doing?


----------



## Multani

al-Hasani said:


> What is it with you and Sufis? What has this to do with anything? The important thing is that he was a great Muslim personality and a fellow Hashemite that I have read a lot works about and that I admire.
> 
> What the hell has Najd or your so-called "Wahhabism" (Hanbali fiqh) that I do not follow to do with anything?
> 
> You are quoting a almost 1 year old post that has nothing to do with what you are talking about. What are you doing?



Please see at @6:41 mins onwards in the video below and you wll see the blessed grave site of Sheikh Abdal Qadir al-Jazairi, in a complex of other saints in Dimashq, bilad ash sham

Though I do not agree that it is respective that a Muslim's body should be moved from his/her burial place to their original home for political or national reasons, and in the case of this Sufi Mujahid, he was a Saint of God

Dimashq is the land of Awliya Allah. His blessed body should have remained there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Most past religious person who have played a big role in the north African society are revered. Mausoleum are built over their resting place commonly called Qoba. It is a big part of the North African life to visit these places in hollidays for prayers and inspiration.


----------



## Ceylal

Mouth and foot disease hit the cattle industry.







Cows demand treatments in Val de Grace




Val de Grace foe everyone!


----------



## Ceylal

Algiers was the capital of the French resistance against Germany.




And in 1962 it became the Capital of the third world resistance against colonialism





Algeria today..




Mouth and foot disease, beef is rare...


----------



## Ceylal

A new organisation of MB's, in Algeria...Claiming 10,000 members, planning to invade the Algerian street and fill the void of the the un-efficient parties
Haraket el binaâ el watani (Mouvement de l'édification nationale) : «Nous nous réclamons des Frères musulmans»
Government will help farmers to recover from their losses..




Refugees fleeing the Libyan conflict are a cause of concern at the border




Car accident are on the rise...


----------



## Ceylal

Algeria's mediation in the Mali-Azawad conflict..


----------



## Ceylal

Ath Yeni jewlery caught the eyes of the United Nation fund for International development


----------



## Ceylal

For Louisa Hanoune, the PT party president, the Arab league is a Hebraic institution.. god Knows she is right!




Algeria judges the White House's warning on travel to Algeria as a non-event...




Mohamed Issa, Minister of the Religious Affairs warns against the problematic encouragement of the proliferation of religious minorities that were inexistant in Algeria.


----------



## Ceylal

The tightening of the noose on smuggling is hurting business in eastern Morocco


----------



## Ceylal

With the mouth and foot disease spreading among the cattle, Algerian are a reluctant to eat beef...

*ALGERIANS ARE BOYCOTTING BEEF*




in the bubble: *OOH.....SHIT!*


----------



## Ceylal

* Three Algerian hostages in Mali since 868 days: The closed "ransom" option.*

*



*
*

Seven Algerian diplomats kidnapped in the Algerian consulate in Gao, northern Mali, April 5, 2012, three remain in custody. Three hostages were released fairly quickly raising hopes that others might be fast enough.

But the announcement in late August 2012 for the murder of Houari Touati, military attache at the consulate, showed that things could turn into a tragedy.

For the three remaining hostages in the hands of jihadists, the ordeal continues for 868 days or 2 years, 4 months and 16 days.

Last Algerian official communication on the subject dates back to April 5, during a meeting between the head of Algerian diplomacy Ramtane Lamamra, with the families of the hostages .



He assured that the Algerian government was determined to "make every effort to continue to mobilize all possible means for the return of the hostages unharmed to their families."

He also assured that the matter was in the "past two years, a constant concern of the highest authorities of the state that closely follow the development efforts for the release of these servants of the state targeted the performance of their professional "duty.

Families of Algerian diplomats who observed that several European hostages, including French, were released on payment of ransom, know that this option is closed by the Algerian state.




 Closed Option 

Before the assassination of Houari Touati Mujao terrorists had demanded the release of Islamist prisoners and a ransom of 15 million euros. Algeria, which has been campaigning at the UN institutions to "criminalize" the payment of ransom could not resign.

The position was also reaffirmed consistently thereby reducing the scope for action to secure the release of hostages. Negotiations over the head of Ansar Dine, Iyad Ag Ghaly, have not been successful and the links seem finally severed with Algiers.

Families of Algerian hostages, unlike French, for example, make no lobbying activity by the media. Even if they know, as pointed out in the Quotidien d'Oran, after the release of four French hostages in the Sahel that the "doctrine of non-payment of ransoms from Holland, it's Flawed" .



The same newspaper wondered at that time if the "rigidity" of the Algerian state on the "principle" was the right approach . Algerian officials who have defended in international fora the idea of "criminalization" of ransom payments can not be satisfied with official denials French about it.

"The release of French hostages against the payment of ransom to de facto strong pressure on themselves if the families of the hostages Algerian consulate Gao are not in the media exposure. But no one fail to make the comparison. Here Also, public opinion is inclined to tell officials: defend the principle to the end but find the formula to get the hostages of trouble. "
​*​


----------



## Ceylal

*ALGERIANS STUNNED BY THE DEATH OF A SOCCER PLAYER HIT WITH PROJECTILE DURING A GAME.*

*IN MOURNING*











mourners in front the hospital morgue of Tizi Ouzou.


----------



## Belew_Kelew

Maybe if algeria would stick it's nose out of morrocan affairs relating to the western sahara issue i am pretty sure they would get the respect they seek, in conclusion mess around with other countries internal affairs and expect to get disrespected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Belew_Kelew said:


> Maybe if algeria would stick it's nose out of morrocan affairs relating to the western sahara issue i am pretty sure they would get the respect they seek, in conclusion mess around with other countries internal affairs and expect to get disrespected.


You should, instead of giving advice, you should thank Algeria for her mediation, that gave you a breathing room otherwise you will be herding Ethiopia's cattle by now.


----------



## Ceylal

Belew_Kelew said:


> What mediation? the 2000 algeirs mediation? hahaha it was more of a holiday for both camps. the word "algiers" doesn't scare anyone when it comes to mediation i wish it was somewhere else the words would've held more value.


What don't you create a thread about Erythrea and school us about the gulag it became, instead of squatting this one....


----------



## Ceylal

The sad departure of Algeria's son, stunned the entire country..





*Ebosse , hit in the brain, by a projectile thrown from the bunch was killed.*
in the bubble, a fan: *a brain! what is that?





*

Algeria: retirement age lowered and pension increased.





the seven head beast moving again. The salafists shakes their tails..


----------



## Ceylal

*El Alia cemetery, how the cemetery name came to be?*
By Sidali Kouidri Filali
*

*

*The* El Alia cemetery in Algiers is the largest cemetery in Algeria, it covers several hectares, where are buried the presidents and Algerian leaders, it also includes the graves of foreign soldiers died for 'Algeria in the square of the martyrs where are buried the heroes of the revolution.

*The* cemetery bears the famous name "El Alia", but very few know who is El Alia.

Hamza El-Alia, was a young lady born in Sour El-Ghozlane, in the wilaya of Bouira, who had donated in 1928 tens hectares of land to the French authorities of the time to make a cemetery, with the only condition was, to bear her name.

El-Alia Hamza was a daughter of aNaili family was born in 1886 at Sour El-Ghozlane, from a wealthy landowners she had inherited a colossal fortune at the death of her parents. With her excellent sense of business and commerce accumen her fortune had grown to the point where she will extend her land ownership , to Algiers, Djelfa ,Ain Bessam and Bouira as well as to western Algeria. She married a teacher in Algiers, she was a great philanthropist , she took care of the sick, the orphans and the needy and also taught in a school for girls she had totally subsidized. Her public appearances were highly commented, her clothes and jewelry she wore left no one indifferent.

being aware of the scarcity of lands for cemetery in Algiers, she decided to buy in 1928 this large plot from a settler and offered it to her countrymen as a space to bury their dead.

El-Alia Hamza died in November 17, 1932, having had no children from her marriage ,rumors of her death was caused by poison by her family seeking to inherit her vast wealth. She is buried in her native village, Sour El-Ghozlane.

A



Belew_Kelew said:


> At least it is secure and safe unlike algeria where few rig rags on pick up trucks takes up a gas field and had to wait for the french to help you to liberate it.lol Algeria = plastic country. don't mess with morroco they would eat you alive.


maybe with you skinny *** help...Why don't you go find another place to squat...like Morocco for example...they will love to ream your skinny behind...or what ever left of it after the last Ethiopian's visit.


----------



## Ceylal

The hard fall of a courtier. Belkhadem the President's personal representative, ex Prime minister, and ex head of the FLN party was coldly dismissed and his FLN membership suspended. Accused for a time as being a spy for Iran during the nineties by the military and a strong proponent of the St Egidio platform, Belkhadem was loathed by many for different raisons. His dismissal was for many a non-event, but for islamists , it is a direct warning on the things to come to their leaders.,


----------



## Ceylal

Belkhadem, the man who saw himself the apparent heir to Bouteflika's succession, saw the end of his political career ended with a phone call and a presidential decree. 
from a simple school teacher, who mesmerized Boumediene when he addressed him in classical arabic, in a time with this language was totally foreign to the common Algerian, under the tutelage of the ex president, he rose to the highest level within the Algerian government and occupied important posts throughout his career. His presence in a conference under the patronage of an islamist party, where speakers tore Bouteflika's presidency in pieces. His presence at the conference signed his political death.


----------



## Ceylal

*BOUTEFLIKA FIRES BELKHADEM





*
in the bubble, Birkhadem: shit, thread marks!

vue by so many as the real him as depicted by this un-staged picture of him





Ebossy's attacker identified.




RIP...Algerian public still under a chock , after the senseless death of Ebossy. A soccer star that was loved and adulated by the soccer fans and the public at large in Kabylia.


----------



## Belew_Kelew

Ceylal said:


> What don't you create a thread about Erythrea and school us about the gulag it became, instead of squatting this one....




You worry about not throwing rocks at a sporting events first, speaking of gulags let's not compare both countries as our army don't go around shooting their own people in a barbaric ways.


----------



## Ceylal

Belew_Kelew said:


> You worry about not throwing rocks at a sporting events first, speaking of gulags let's not compare both countries as our army don't go around shooting their own people in a barbaric ways.


If you don't quit polluting this thread with idioties, I will create a thread on Erythrea and you are going to like the content. You are warned.!

Gaid receive Gonzales, Africom's boss




Venezuela interested in the Saharan Blend..




What October will bring..


----------



## Belew_Kelew

Ceylal said:


> If you don't quit polluting this thread with idioties, I will create a thread on Erythrea and you are going to like the content. You are warned.!
> 
> Gaid receive Gonzales, Africom's boss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela interested in the Saharan Blend..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What October will bring..


 

You can open a thread about eritrea. i will be happy to answer all your questions there. but i hope you are prepared to return the favour when i open threads about algeria and it's hidden secrets as well. i am open for open dialogue mate i am not afriad of it. Bring it on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Secret Difa3: the mysterious bombing of Tripoli would be Algerian*





For Secret Difa3, Algeria has good reason to carry the raid against the weapon depots controlled by Libyan Islamists.

After the State Department retraction of the Egyptian-Emirati responsibility in the mysterious air bombing of a stockpile of weapons in Tripoli, the Algerian track resurfaced.

For *Akram Kharief*, journalist and editor of the blog Secret Difa3 specializing in defense issues and geostrategy in North Africa, many indicators suggest that the Algerian air force carried the raid with the acquiescence of the western powers, even if he carefully worded his assumption. The Algerian expert on defense believes that Algeria is the only country - next to the West , involved in the Libyan chaos, is equipped and experienced to carry out a surgical attack of this type, at night and at a distance of nearly 600 km from its air bases in the east. Algiers had received informations on the taking control of an important weapon depot by the Libyan Islamist militia, which is a danger to her national security,." Akram Kharief told Maghreb Emergent, the Western powers would support Algeria's actions, because they share the same concerns as Algiers, on the dangers of taking control of a strategic stockpile of weapons by an extremist groups. American diplomacy eventually pulled back the statement, where initially attributed the raids to the Emirats, which would have taken off from a base Egyptian located near the borders with Libya.

The Monday of August 18 airstrike, at 2 am, destroyed targets south and east of the capital Tripoli, who had not experienced such air intrusions since the fall of Muammar el Gueddafi's regime. The mystery , soon amplified, since, neither the West or the Libyan authorities could identify the aircrafts. The United States, France and Britain, had immediately denied any involvement in the attack. Algeria had followed suit in their footsteps, highlighting its military doctrine of non-intervention outside its borders. A doctrine undermined by insistent information on "preventive" military operations that were conducted by the ANP in Libyan territory against jihadists.

Daesh planning to establish bases at the Algerian and Tunisian borders.


----------



## Ceylal

Little Algeria in Israel. A community of Algerian jews established In Southern Israel close the Egyptian border in the 60's. For english click on cc..
[video]


----------



## Saho

Belew_Kelew said:


> You can open a thread about eritrea. i will be happy to answer all your questions there. but i hope you are prepared to return the favour when i open threads about algeria and it's hidden secrets as well. i am open for open dialogue mate i am not afriad of it. Bring it on.


You need to calm down. This is an Algerian thread so why go off topic by mocking their country bro?

Chill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Algeria's museum from the street...


----------



## Ceylal

*Crash of an Antonov 12 to Tamanrasset*




An Antonov 12 cargo plane registered in Ukraine crashed in the early hours, fifteen minutes after takeoff from Tamanrasset airport. It was 2:40 am when the aircraft disappeared from the traffic control radar screens. The crash zone was located about fifteen miles south of Tamanrasset.


The cargo plane of the Ukrain Air Alliance whose registration number was not yet known was en route to Santa Isabel, Equatorial Guinea. 
We ignore for the moment the nature of the cargo and airport of origin, knowing that Tamanrasset is frequently used as a transit airport for the long haul to Africa. 
Antonov 12 is a transport aircraft dating from the Soviet era, it was used by many armies in the world. Since gradual withdrawal in favor of newer craft, it has become the darling of the small airlines of the former Communist bloc and arms dealers of all kinds. 
Tamanrasset Airport is challenging due to its altitude and the distance separates it from other areas airports which does involves taking off with a full load of fuel. The terrain surrounding the airfield, sometimes over 3000m, create aerodynamic turbulences, leaving little chance for pilots to maneuver. 
Three charred bodies were located and no survivors were found. The search is ongoing for the reminder of the crew of seven.
secret-difa3 at 11:04


----------



## Ceylal

The dismissal of Belkhadem, viewed by the Algerian public and dramatized by the cartoonist Dilem.





*THE SAHEL: WHICH ROLE FOR AFRICOM*
Gonzales met with Sellal, the Algerian Prime minister and the Army Chief of Staff





*KABYLIA AND ALGERIANS AT LARGE GIVE THEIR ADOPTED SON THE LAST GOODBYE.
*





*The American artist Asad Faulwell revisits portraits of Algerian heroines of the war of independance.*

At first glance, you will not surely recognize Bouhired Djamila, Zohra Drif and Hassiba Ben Bouali. Surrounded by a multitude of floral and geometric pictograms thousand colors, the famous "moudjahidate" of the War of Independence against France are barely recognizable.


----------



## Ceylal

While Ebosse was buried in Douala, Cameroon, JSK's fan gave the last goodbye to a soccer player they cherished so much.


----------



## Ceylal

*The last two Algerian hostages freed in Gao*






The consul Boualem Sayes, who died from chronic disease, according to official sources. Rida / New Press

The last two Algerian hostages kidnapped on April 6, 2012 in Gao (northern Mali) were released Saturday.


----------



## Ceylal

Pictures of the cashed the Ukrainian Antonov soth Tamenrasset.


----------



## Ceylal

A Ghardaian given two years jail time for video taping two policemans pilfering and putting it in youtube. Reaction of the public thru Dilem....
in the bubble, the judge: today 2 policemans thief, tomorrow a corrupt judge! 2 years jail without parole!





Bouteflika immortalized with a book.. *Buddhaflika.*


----------



## Ceylal

In the last 8 months Algeria made 18 oil and gas discoveries.
*THE ICE BUCKET CHALLENGE LAND REACHES ALGERIA.



*

*Bamako and armed groups of Northern Mali negotiating a peace settlement in Algiers.
Bamako and the Malian armed groups continue to negotiate
AFP SEPTEMBER 1ST, 2014 AT 22:23




A French convoy near Gao, Mali, in November 2013 (Philippe Desmazes. AFP)
The discussions take place in Algeria, which acts as the mediator.

The second round of negotiations between Bamako and Malian armed groups opened late Monday afternoon in Algiers with the goal of bringing peace in northern Mali, still unstable despite international military intervention launched in 2013 against the Islamists.

The first phase of the discussions had ended 24 July in Algiers by the signing of a "roadmap for negotiations." Algerian Foreign Minister Ramtane Lamamra whose country mediates said at the opening of this new meeting, it was a phase of negotiations "substantial". "We will spare no effort to make from a high point in the quest for a just and lasting peace in Mali "step of Algiers , has he added.

For its part, the Malian Foreign Minister Abdoulaye Diop assured that the Malian government was committed to "accept and comply fully and completely as soon as possible ', the agreements to be adopted at the conclusion of these negotiations.

The issue is critical for Mali, plunged into a deep political and military crisis since the offensive launched in January 2012 by the Tuareg rebellion of the National Liberation Movement of Azawad (MNLA) in the north. This crisis has been marked by the takeover of the north by jihadist groups allied with al-Qaeda, which ousted the MNLA there. If these groups were dislodged by the largely launched in January 2013 at the initiative of France -the former COLONIAL power and ongoing international military intervention, the North remains shaken by deadly actions.Before the meeting in Algiers, the "hawks" and "doves" of the armed Tuareg and Arab groups met in recent days in Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso, to sign a document.They thus sealed the apparent unity of most armed movements of northern Mali, except for jihadist groups, Bamako does not consider them partners.

In the group of "hawks" are men MNLA, the High Council for the unity of Azawad (HCUA, in which ex-jihadists are recycled) and a wing of the Arab Movement of Azawad (MAA), which had defeated last May the Malian army in Kidal (northeast), home of the Touareg, in a brief and violent resumption of hostilities. Including the "doves" have another wing of the Arab Movement of Azawad (MAA), the Coalition of the people of Azawad (CPA), which is a division of the MNLA, and a wing movements vigilante " sedentary "in northern Mali.

At the opening of the Algiers meeting, a representative of the group of "hawks" Ag Mohamed Gharib, has called for a "final solution" that would prevent any "resurgence" of the conflict. The chairman of the coalition of the people for Azawad (CPA), Ibrahim Mohamed Salah, the group of "doves" said he had to "have the courage to give the benefit of the doubt to those currently in power" in Bamako.

AFP


*


----------



## Ceylal

*ALGIERS THE YEARS PAST....
*
Rue d'Isly ( Rue Larbi ben M'Hidi, today) 1912





Birkhadem, became a county (commune) in Dec 31, 1856




Caroubier, a gas station...suburb named after the Caroub tree that towers over the railroad.(1961)





Cheraga, 1970




El Biar, 1970..Mouloud Feraoun was killed there March, 5th, 1962 by the OAS with five of his friends.




The Big Mosque, built by the Almoravides Amazigh dynasty in 1097,




Hussein day, was the hub of the tabacco stores. Attached administratively to Kouba in 1835, was made commune in 1870




Mosquee de Kouba.


----------



## Ceylal

La Place Mauritania en 40

Known as the main gate to the center of Algiers.The Place Mauretania overlokk the Gare D'Alger (train station) L'Agha, and take to the actual Hassiba Ben Bouali, Charras St and Maurice Audi St.






Placette Hydra

hydra, is a commune located 3.6 miles sw of Algiers at an altitude of 750ft.


the oldest structure of the commune is the Chateau d'Hydra, built in the 18th century. This Spanish-moorish structure is actually housing the French Embassy, gave its name to the area.


The Placette, is one of the most popular area of the Hydra, since with its original aspect, it remains unchanged since thhe colonial era.





La Rue Audin (actuelle Didouche Mourad ) en1973

Audin St, the actual didouche Mourad , 1973, was named to honor Maurice Audin, french mathematician, communist member and war of independence militant





Staouéli Main street, in 1918
located 12 miles west of Algiers, it is the theater of several historical episodes, from the French landing expedition at Sidi Fredj June the 14th 1830, and the Staoueli battle , the first battle of the French and the defenders of Algiers regency on June 19th, 1830.


----------



## Ceylal

*Algeria guest of honor at the European Fair. Sept 2014*


----------



## Winchester

Nice thread but change the title..!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

mri1024 2 said:


> Nice thread but change the title..!


I thought about it while back, tried to do it, but wasn't successful. Any suggestion on how to that without calling in Mod help?


----------



## Ceylal

For the African cup, Algeria have beaten Ethiopia 2-1


----------



## Ceylal

Miss Algeria 2015 crowned.


----------



## Ceylal

War of independance heroine Hassiba Ben Bouali last letter to her parents..


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

*Algeria-USA: Kerry receives Lamamra and announces a "closed meeting" on Libya in New York (VIDEO)*
HuffPost Algérie









The American Secretary of State, John Kerry, announced Friday in Washington, ahead of talks with Algerian Foreign Minister case Ramtane Lamamra, holding in the coming days by a "closed meeting" on Libya with countries "concerned."

The Secretary of State is first Lamamra apologized to the "slight delay" and expect to have it done but he said his "great pleasure" to welcome him to Washington.

"The minister Lamamra and I are in the process of becoming" old friends, if not a little more, "said M.Kerry welcoming the support" fast and strong "in Algeria in the coalition against the organization of the "Islamic State" (Daech)



The Secretary of State has announced in the next few days in New York, a smaller meeting with "key countries involved in the situation in Libya," which, he has said, an immediate challenge .

Neighboring countries, Algeria maintains "critical relationship" with Libya, like Egypt, noted John Kerry, pointing out that the entire region is "working very hard to help deal with this issue."

"We want to be supportive and we want to work, and I do not like to limit myself to the discussion we have today, but continue to work at the closed meeting to be held in New York," said Mr. Kerry.

"These are important days, it happens a lot. We all need to rely on each other and work together. I am pleased that we have a friend and partner in Algeria."



*Algeria has a "very reasonable level of security"*

For his part, Ramtane Lamamra stressed that Libya and Mali where "terrorism and instability reign" were central to the immediate diplomatic action "of Algeria.

The Algeria, added Lamamra, "can be considered among the few countries that actually defeated terrorism." "We paid a high price for it, but we enjoy today, a very reasonable level of security and peace in our country. We are an exporter of security and stability."



The Algerian minister:

"
*We work in close collaboration. We share common values and interests, and I think our consultations have always helped get things in a way that helps to secure the blessings of a normal life for our people in our region and beyond our region "said the Algerian minister.*

.


​
*Amine Kouider, conductor: "Symphony Orchestra Algeria must go from high to very high" (PHOTOS, VIDEO)*
HuffPost Algérie | Par Nejma RondeleuxE-mail





Share1



His wand went around the world. Now she leads the National Symphony Orchestra (NSO) of Algeria. His master, Amine Kouider, being made in June, the permanent conductor of the ensemble. A 47-year-old maestro with an international career comes down to Algiers, his hometown of head and ready partitions full projects.






*Huffington Post Algeria? The 6th International Cultural Festival symphony ends tonight. What did you think of this year 2014?*

*Amine Kouider:* The first thing I notice is that the room was full every evening.And that despite the introduction of a nominal fee at the entrance to 200 dinars. Far from the desert festival, spectators were present. This shows that more and more people are susceptible to classical music in Algeria.

*READ ALSO: *Two conductors, an Algerian and a Swede, 98 musicians from nine countries, all in Algiers for classical music!



This result is mainly due to the remarkable progress in the last five years in terms of diffusion. Spurred on by our director, Abdelkader Bouazzara, the NSO has played in 46 wilayas and classical music rooted in the cultural landscape. And is likely to continue with the new desired by the Minister of Culture, Nadia Labidi policy, which has already announced the creation of two national orchestras in Oran and Constantine.


*What are your priorities as the new conductor of the NSO?*

The positive developments in classical music in Algeria condemn us to succeed, working on quality. The National Symphony Orchestra is to switch from the high level he is currently at the very highest level. For this, the educational component must be developed. This is both to train new youth for careers in music and modernize universal music education by working to redesign programs in collaboration with the teachers. The establishment of a class of conductor within the NSO also keeps me particularly heart because there is no training in the field today.This will be a first in Algeria!






*What projects in the short and long term for the orchestra?*

As part of the 60th anniversary of the Revolution of November 1, we will record patriotic songs in Arabic and Amazigh. The orchestra was also invited by Belgium, which was the country to honor this year 2014, to attend the event "Mons 2015, European Capital of Culture" to be held in May 2015 we will become and the first African-Arab orchestra Maghreb to participate in a "European Capital".






Finally, we plan to record a symphony of the desert with the provinces of the South playing musical works of the Sahara in symphonic form.







----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian Salafists (SAHWA)are against : movies, women, football shorts and Star Academy*
HuffPost Algérie






Share1



Algerian Salafist movement of the Sahwa, do not drain the crowds but they keep shooting at anything that moves. Recently, their press attacked cinema, women's rights, the tendency of young people to wear jerseys of European clubs and Star Academy.

In a statement published on their website on September 15, they attack the Algerian version of the reality TV program "Star Academy", broadcast by private television channel KBC. they denounce what they called "appeals to propagate vice, debauchery and prostitution. "



The music program Star Academy, the principle is to select a handful of candidates and track their artistic development to finally elect a winner, is decried by the Salafist front Sahwa as a means of "spreading fornication and pornography in the land of Islam. "

The head of the movement, Abdelfattah Hamadache requires in a statement signed by him to the discontinuation of the program.

Hamadache not only has a phobia of women singing on television. It does not support any more than laws are protect against domestic violence.

According to the Salafi "hitting his wife is a right granted by God to man" . This output is reached after a bill against violence against women announced by the Cabinet on August 26



The Salafist Group will continue to take the position of "outrage" on the basis of a literal reading and retrograde religion.

After conducting campaigns and rallies against "nudity in beaches" , against alcoholor against "the party of France" , they are now targeting new film Salem Lyas "The Oran" they accuse for "insulting religion" , the wearing football shirts of European clubs.


*The "obscurantist reactionaries"*

The front of the Sahwa which calls for demonstrations only drains a small group of people has violently attacked the Education Minister Nouria Benghrebrit after his appointment in May. He accused her of being an agent of the "party of France" and to be hostile to the Arabic language.

The campaign made Louisa Hanoune, general secretary of the Workers Party (PT) react, and denounced the "obscurantist reactionary from the time of the Djahilya (pre-Islamic period) . She defended the minister she said, " she works restlessly, restoring and reinforcing the Algerian republican school who provides knowledge and rationality to students. "


----------



## Ceylal

LA GRANDE HARBA 
840.000 Algériens ont quitté le pays sous Bouteflika contre 110.000 dans la décennie 90[/paste:font]
*



The big escape...
Close to million of Algerian left the country under Bouteflika against the 200,000 during the black decennie..*


----------



## Ceylal

September 22, 1997 day for day...the attack of Bentalha , a day of infamy that will rest for ever carved in the Algerian psyche.


----------



## Ceylal

SEP 22, 1997 carved in stone and painted in blood





Today at Tikjda, A French citizen was kidnapped by a new branch pledged to ISIS. The area was cordoned off by the security forces and search and rescue are on going.


*Hervé Gourdel was kidnapped by jihadists linked to the group of "Islamic state" (VIDEO)*
HuffPost Algérie
Publication: 22/09/2014 21h45 CEST Updated: Il y a 1 heure





Share1



The French national, Gourdel Hervé Pierre, 55, a native of Nice, was with friends in the Djurdjura when he was abducted by an armed group.

The newspaper Al-Hadhath, citing a source ,had indicated that the French citizen, came two days earlier, went with Algerian friends Tikjda area where they had rented a cottage.

The abduction took place at a place called Ait Ourbane. The source did not rule that the abduction was the result of a fifteen armed Afghan outfit that had robbed the day before, young hikers. 



Information had recently reported a dissent from a group that AQIM had joined the organization of the Islamic State which called for attacking nationals of member countries of the coalition.

"If you can kill an American or European unbeliever - particularly nasty and dirty French - or an Australian or a Canadian or (...) citizens of countries that have entered into a coalition against the Islamic state, then rely on Allah and kill him in any way. " launched the spokesman Abu Mohammed EI

Hhuffpostmaghreb.​


----------



## Ceylal

*Morocco and Algeria participate in Spanish waters in the “Seaborder” exercise*




Spanish elite shooters in “Seaborder 2013″./ Picture: *Ministry of Defence.*


*Alberto Rubio.* Madrid.



*Morocco and Algeria will participate in a joint military exercise, with units from the Portuguese, Spanish and Mauritanian armies. It is the “Seaborder 2014” exercise, which will be developed in waters near Málaga next Thursday 25 September, according to information provided to *_*The Diplomat*_* by sources of the Ministry of Defence.*



Two ships will participate in the manoeuvres of the Spanish Army –the frigate “Victoria” and the light transport “Contramaestre Casado”- as well as two Portuguese planes of sea patrol and a corvette, the training ship of the Algerian Navy “La Soummam” and a Moroccan frigate.



The diplomatic media highlight the singularity of Morocco and Algeria participating in this exercise, taking into account the tense relations they have and that they have kept the border between both countries closed for decades. In fact, the sources consulted emphasize that the Initiative 5+5 is the only forum where both countries cooperate regularly.



The Initiative 5+5, which groups five countries of the north of Africa (Mauritania, Morocco, Algeria, Tunisia and Libya) and five countries of the EU (Portugal, Spain, France, Italy and Malta), was created to favour the mutual knowledge of the member countries, to strengthen the understanding and trust between them, and to develop multilateral cooperation, with the objective of promoting the security in the western Mediterranean through the development of practical activities of common interest agreed in an annual Action Plan.




Seaborder 2014 considers search and rescue exercises, as well as the control of the sea traffic




Spain and Portugal organize the “Seaborder” exercise annually, as part of the sea surveillance, whose objective is the training of the units in the control and the security of the sea traffic. Its origins go back to the independent exercises “Galeón” and “Able Protector”, carried out respectively by Spain and Portugal, which were definitely combined in 2008 leading to the “Seaborder”, according to the website of the Ministry of Defence.



This puts into practice the collaboration between the countries of the Initiative 5+5 in (joint and combined) operations of sea traffic monitoring, search and rescue, boarding and ship inspection, while it exercises the exchange of information and the implementation of common procedures to face illegal marine activities.



Before the manoeuvres, next 24 September, a ministerial meeting will also be celebrated in Málaga with the participation of the Moroccan, Mauritanian, Maltese, Portuguese and Spanish ministers of Defence, according to information provided by the sources of the department led by Pedro Morenés.

Morocco and Algeria participate in Spanish waters in the “Seaborder” exercise | The Diplomat in Spain


----------



## Ceylal

The paper's ink didn't dry that the news of the decapitation of the French hostage hit the airwaves..





*ALGERIA AND ALGERIANS ARE NUMB BY THE SENSELESS DECAPITATION OF HERVE GOURDEL. "THE DJOUNOUD EL KHALIFA [KHALIFAT SOLDIERS] A THREE WEEKS OLD MOUVEMENT WHO PLEDGED HIS ALLEGIANCE TO ISIL. THIS MURDE EARNED THIS MURDEROUS NEW MOVEMENT A FULL ISIS MEMBERSHIP




ASSASSINS! 
Hervé Gourde DECAPITATED! THE MESSAGE MADE OF BLOOD OF THE DJOUNOUD EL KHALIFAT [ KHALIFAT SOLDIERS] TO FRANCE!




*
France may have got the message for her involvement in Syria and Iraq's ,ISIS bombing ,but the reel recipient is Algeria, whom under Bouteflika, remnant terrorism was recklessly fostered and abated by the government's policies put in place under his leadership. His love lust with the islamists has tarnished the image country and that of the Algerians as a whole.


----------



## Mosamania

Ceylal said:


> *Algerian Salafists (SAHWA)are against : movies, women, football shorts and Star Academy*
> HuffPost Algérie
> 
> View attachment 67424
> 
> 
> Share1
> 
> 
> 
> Algerian Salafist movement of the Sahwa, do not drain the crowds but they keep shooting at anything that moves. Recently, their press attacked cinema, women's rights, the tendency of young people to wear jerseys of European clubs and Star Academy.
> 
> In a statement published on their website on September 15, they attack the Algerian version of the reality TV program "Star Academy", broadcast by private television channel KBC. they denounce what they called "appeals to propagate vice, debauchery and prostitution. "
> 
> 
> 
> The music program Star Academy, the principle is to select a handful of candidates and track their artistic development to finally elect a winner, is decried by the Salafist front Sahwa as a means of "spreading fornication and pornography in the land of Islam. "
> 
> The head of the movement, Abdelfattah Hamadache requires in a statement signed by him to the discontinuation of the program.
> 
> Hamadache not only has a phobia of women singing on television. It does not support any more than laws are protect against domestic violence.
> 
> According to the Salafi "hitting his wife is a right granted by God to man" . This output is reached after a bill against violence against women announced by the Cabinet on August 26
> 
> 
> 
> The Salafist Group will continue to take the position of "outrage" on the basis of a literal reading and retrograde religion.
> 
> After conducting campaigns and rallies against "nudity in beaches" , against alcoholor against "the party of France" , they are now targeting new film Salem Lyas "The Oran" they accuse for "insulting religion" , the wearing football shirts of European clubs.
> 
> 
> *The "obscurantist reactionaries"*
> 
> The front of the Sahwa which calls for demonstrations only drains a small group of people has violently attacked the Education Minister Nouria Benghrebrit after his appointment in May. He accused her of being an agent of the "party of France" and to be hostile to the Arabic language.
> 
> The campaign made Louisa Hanoune, general secretary of the Workers Party (PT) react, and denounced the "obscurantist reactionary from the time of the Djahilya (pre-Islamic period) . She defended the minister she said, " she works restlessly, restoring and reinforcing the Algerian republican school who provides knowledge and rationality to students. "



Kill them all. Leave none of these fagots alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Mosamania said:


> Kill them all. Leave none of these fagots alive.


can't while Bouteflika is president.He screwed up the country, but for some reason people likes him, and I am not trying to embellish things, they really like him and they have really voted for him, being nailed to a wheel chair and not being able to talk...
So seeing these kind of people in the street is common occurance...but they are not violent...


----------



## Mosamania

Ceylal said:


> can't while Bouteflika is president.He screwed up the country, but for some reason people likes him, and I am not trying to embellish things, they really like him and they have really voted for him, being nailed to a wheel chair and not being able to talk...
> So seeing these kind of people in the street is common occurance...but they are not violent...



They are not violent. Now. I know these people, I know them more than anyone here. They are dangerous and they must be taken care of swiftly and forcefully.


----------



## Ceylal

Mosamania said:


> They are not violent. Now. I know these people, I know them more than anyone here. They are dangerous and they must be taken care of swiftly and forcefully.


The security forces collapsed their windpipe and they are grasping for air, added to the shunning by the society.


----------



## Ceylal

REMARKS

Secretary of State John Kerry

And Algerian Foreign Minister Ramtane Lamamra

Before Their Meeting

September 18, 2014

Treaty Room

Washington, D.C.



SECRETARY KERRY: Good evening, everybody. Thank you very much. I'm sorry to keep you waiting. I apologize for running a little late. But it's a great pleasure for me to be able to welcome the foreign minister of Algeria here to Washington. Foreign Minister Lamamra and I are getting to be old friends, if not a little older, and I'm enormously appreciative of the wonderful visit that I had to Algeria where we talked about a great many of the regional issues.

Today I want to particularly thank the Government of Algeria for their very prompt and strong support for the coalition to deal with the problem of ISIL. We're appreciative of their efforts in counterterrorism particularly.

And also in the course of the next days in New York I will be hosting a small meeting of key nations that have an interest in Libya. We all know that Libya is challenged right now. A near neighbor, Algeria has critical relationships, and together with Egypt the region is working very hard to help deal with this issue. We want to be supportive and we want to work cooperatively, and I look forward to not just the discussion we have today but to furthering our efforts in this small group meeting that takes place in New York.

So these are important days; there's a lot happening. All of us need to rely on each other and work together cooperatively, and I'm glad we have a friend and a partner in Algeria. Thank you.

FOREIGN MINISTER LAMAMRA: Thank you very much. Well, back in the month of April President Bouteflika and I were very much pleased to receive John Kerry. It was his first official visit to Algeria, building on the solid foundations that our predecessors did put for our strategic partnership. I believe that the meeting was fruitful; it has opened very, very numerous avenues for us to work closely together. Our bilateral partnership is promising; it encompasses so many areas of business. It is not anymore limited to energy; it covers so many areas, and it is really a good terrain and good ground for American companies to come and to contribute in the development of Algeria.

In the political area, I believe that we have been developing the strategic partnership which covers so many areas. We work closely together. We share values and interests, and I believe that our consultations have always the impact of moving forward issues in a way that contributes to ensuring the blessings of a normal life to our people in our region and beyond our region.

Algeria and the U.S. have been developing a very effective and action-oriented counterterrorism partnership. I think it has proven to be very serious. Algeria, as you know, can be counted among the few countries that have effectively defeated terrorism. We have paid the very high price for that, but we enjoy today security, a very reasonable level of security and a quietness in our country. And we do contribute; as I say, we are a security and stability exporting countries. We work with our neighbors, we develop very good relations and partnership, and as the Secretary said, Libya as well as Mali, immediate neighboring countries to Algeria, where as you know, terrorism and instability prevail. They are the focus of our immediate diplomatic action, while of course contributing our share to resolving other issues beyond our borders.

SECRETARY KERRY: Thank you, my friend. Very important.

FOREIGN MINISTER LAMAMRA: Thank you.

SECRETARY KERRY: Thank you all.


----------



## Ceylal

For those who master the French language or understand algerian spoken language
*2000 years of algeria's history in 10 min...

*

[video]


----------



## Ceylal

*Western Sahara Conflict - UN Decolonization Doctrine Must Be Upheld, Says Lamamra*

New York — Foreign Minister Ramtane Lamamra on Saturday in New York called the United Nations Secretary-General Ban Ki-Moon to uphold UN doctrine regarding the decolonization of Western Sahara.

The assessment report Ban Ki-Moon will present in 2015 about Western Sahara conflict between the Kingdom of Morocco and the Polisario Front "should uphold UN doctrine on decolonization and evaluate the effectiveness of the resolutions of the Security Council and the General assembly," Algerian Foreign Minister stressed during the general debate of the 69th ordinary session of the UN General Assembly.


"Algeria, whose undeniable support to Western Sahara people's self-determination is well established, encourages the UN secretary general and his personal envoy, Christopher Ross, to intensify their efforts to restore peace" in the region, Lamamra said.

"In its capacity as a coordinator of the Non-Aligned Movement (NAM)'s work team on the revitalization of the General Assembly, Algeria will continue its efforts for the UN body, which is the most representative of the international system, to recover its prerogatives."


----------



## Ceylal

aLGERIANS WITHOUT NEWS OF BOUTEFLIKA..
in the bubble: well we looked everywhere...at Tikjda...


----------



## Ceylal

BOUTEFLIKA AT GREVIN MUSEUM?


----------



## Ceylal

Game played today in Malawi




Algeria won 2-0


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian police march to Algiers to vent its grievances. 




In the absence of the Director General of National Security (DGSN) and Interior Minister Tayeb Belaiz, both in Ghardaia, hundreds of police stormed the streets today, October 14 in Algiers.

Directorate of republican security units (HARD) El Hamiz downtown, more than a hundred police officers made, in the pouring rain, a silent and very disciplined march.

"It's almost a walk in close order as they were made during military service" a colleague observed with humor.

Arrived at the Government House, police shouted "long live Algeria", "Glory to the martyrs" and sang the national anthem.

The rally was held peacefully without special security arrangements and without any slippage.

Very disciplined Protesters refused, however, to make any statement. As if their presence in front of the Government Palace was sufficient and compelling message that did not need words.


----------



## Ceylal

First to be qualified..


----------



## Ceylal

Tension in the Algerian-Moroccan border
Morocco accuse the Algerian soldiers to have fired toward Morocco and gravely wounded one her citizen. Algeria refute the claim, and accuse the makhzen of news manipulation.


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

Boots noise at the Border?




*Algiers SUMMONS the charge of Moroccan Affairs *



The Algerian Foreign Ministry summoned Sunday Moroccan charge of Affairs in Algiers, where he was received by the General Secretary, Abdelhamid Senouci Bereksi, following the accusations made by Moroccan officials about the firing charge by the Algerian army against Moroccan citizens.

A statement from the Foreign Ministry says that because of the absence of the ambassador, the charge d'affaires of the Kingdom of Morocco which was called "following the verbal escalation orchestrated by Moroccan officials against Algeria, whose forces have been falsely accused of shooting a Moroccan civilian "

According to the statement, the Secretary General of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs "has rejected outright the Moroccan claims on gun fires attributed to the Algerian military." on October the 18th, in which a Moroccan citizen was wounded.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

After the police march to Algiers, *NO POLICE UNION AND HAMEL, POLICE CHIEF STAYS!*






-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*DUBAI RETRACT AFTER IMPOSING A VISA ON ALGERIAN UNDER 40 VISITING UAE



*


----------



## Ceylal

*The Morocco brandishes the threat of a military confrontation with Algeria to impress the UN*

ARTICLE | 19 OCTOBER 2014 - 1:57 P.M.




Mohammed VI. DR
On the eve of the examination of the question of Western Sahara by the Security Council, scheduled Monday, October 27, Morocco, as usual, is trying to create a diversion uphill hairpin incident altogether trivial, since This, according to available information, a defensive action on the Algerian territory against the intrusion of Moroccan traffickers. In Algiers, it is estimated that the staging and excessive dramatization of this incident to put our country at fault.It is the goal assigned to Moroccan officials to put pressure on members of the Security Council with the menace of a likelihood of military confrontation between the two countries.

*Dely Ibrahim, the first colonial village*
October 20, 2014BABZMANHistory , French colonization (1830-1962)0

*

In Algiers newspaper dated December 21, 1961, Charles wrote that Nupin Dely- Ibrahim was in 1830 on the site of the current Haouch village (farm). He added that Ibrahim was famous in the eighteenth century. He was born in Izmir (Turkey), and have lived in Algiers during the reign of Mohamed Baktash Pasha, commander of the fearsome Yoldaches, Turkish infantry troops. Its violence and impulsivity earned him the nickname Dely, the "crazy".*

It is this character immortalized in history as the common Dely Ibrahim takes its name. Nupin continues: "Wanting dignity of Pachalik Ibrahim boos with some officers and assassinated the Pasha Mohamed Baktash, March 27, 1750." 
He noted, in passing, that the pressure of Yoldaches rebellious forces the Divan (Diwan) in proclaim Pasha. Not for long, since four months after his inauguration, Divan, population and even the military wants to get rid of. 
"In August of the same year, a new revolution in the palace explodes and Ibrahim Pasha in the following drops his predecessor and his victim at a time. "

Located 250 meters above sea level, Dely Ibrahim is raised by the engineer commander Vincent Yves Boutin who asked to Napoleon in 1808, observations around Algiers. 
"Under the guise of a peaceful fisherman, the Boutin commander surveyed the seabed, to conclude that the best place for a military landing is Sidi Fredj, "says Jean-Pierre Busso.

The minaret with viewpoint perched on the heights of Dely Ibrahim is dedicated to his memory. It is the monument that symbolizes Boutin centenary of colonization. The strategic location of the site, on the road to Sidi Fredj, it is, in fact, been the scene of harsh fighting between French troops and soldiers of Hussein Dey, particularly in the "last five days of June 1830, "when the Duke of Cars has suffered heavy losses in their ranks. 
"Le Bois des Cars we know, by the way, today is not only a utilitarian planting, but more of a commemorative work in the memory of the French soldiers, "said Jean-Pierre. "It sets up in 1912, a monument topped by a bust of Lieutenant General Duc des Cars. Le Bois des Cars is full of Aleppo pines, cedars and cypresses, "he continues. 
However, Dely Ibrahim is undoubtedly the first colonial village founded after the meadows of Algiers, the fortified camp established on the location of the farm Ibrahim, 26 September 1831 The Royal Order signed September 21, 1832 is his birth certificate.

The local authority has two headquarters civilian and military. The Duke of Rovigo and Baron Pichon share it. Its scope ranges from Sidi Fredj Oued Beni Messous, near Guyotville (Ain Benian) and "Air France" (Bouzaréah) at Wadi Kerma. 
in this quadrangle, born gradually El-Achour, Draria Saoula Ouled Fayet, and Staouéli Cheraga. Jean-Pierre Busso that paints a vivid picture of the village, said that Ibrahim Dely- with staggered hillside houses, align the only bakery in the country (Sampere), the Inn of the Good Duck (Aubis) deemed for a certain food, the monument to the dead, coffee France (Picot), City Hall and the grocery HUGOU.

In the upper part, post and its dependencies are dominant: "The breeze brings the smell of pine balsamic Hood of Cars. And any side, the view stretches into the distance. Everywhere around small villages, itchy red and white countless hills, westward slope gently down to the sea and the horizon, the profile Chenoua its magnificence. " 
The land at departure is inhospitable to early arrivals (Bavarian and Württemberg), continues to feed, however, most of its inhabitants and even distant populations because the gates of the modern city, continues to annually produce a movement of seasonal farm.

When big jobs, says Jean-Pierre, it returns farms farm workers who will leave then. They always come from the same villages and the same families. Traditionally, this is the region of Dellys and Candle that provides this extra. In this regard, a resident of the city reveals that the first inhabitants of Dely Ibrahim are Bougiotes. 
agricultural area by its rich lands so Dely Ibrahim is now a privileged area for outrageous urbanization . Moreover, housing is in two forms: subdivisions composed essentially of individual dwellings and the rest of colonial-style houses. The estates were built before independence in response to political and social concerns. 
B.Babaci

Writer historical researcher


----------



## Ceylal

*1954-1962 ALGERIAN HEROES....*





*Zighoud , Amirouche, Bentobal et Benaouada*




from left to right : *colonel Mohammedi Said, colonel Yazourene Mohand Ameziane aka "Said Vrirouche", colonel Si Abderrahmane Mira *and the fourth unknown?.





*Algerian plate....and challenges 



*


----------



## Ceylal

Sellal went Tamanrasset to re-assure the Touaregs ...




Slimane Azem, A poet and a singer got his street in Paris, France.


----------



## Ceylal

Morocco's seasonal allergies ....
*Algeria's Moroccan borders: The nth border incident..






Aie! you are stepping on my feet.....*


----------



## Ceylal

*Bouteflika sent a message to the Algerian press on press day*




*The FFS interceding between the FLN, the RND and the Opposition movement*




*The French Hospital Val De Grace closed*





*Flag half mast!*


----------



## Ceylal

*March for breast cancer in ALGIERS*


----------



## Ceylal

*Tribute to November first, 1954 in pictures..and articles*


A father posing with his daughter....




*It happened one October 23, 1954: Birth of the National Liberation Front (FLN)*


*


When the six met October 23, 1954 at the Pointe Pescade in Algiers, at the home of Mourad Bouchecoura it was a week before the 1 st of November. The FLN was born. It was now that the acronym would emerge within and outside the country.For Algeria, led by the FLN was the dawn of freedom that rose. *

The mere mention of the acronym FLN automatically returns to the outbreak of the Algerian revolution. That said, if the proclamation is published on 1 November 1954, preparations, meanwhile, lasted several months. Furthermore, although proponents of armed struggle have to transcend the pitfalls galore, they finally managed to complete their project on October 23 1954 At this meeting, a proclamation and a call to the Algerian people are then written. But to reach this stage, these leaders have faced both hostile tendencies of the party, centralists (from the central committee) and Messalists (supporting President of the party), and escape at the same time, to the vigilance of the colonial authorities.

In general, the crisis of PPA-BACT (Algerian People's Party - Movement for the Triumph of Democratic Liberties), the main nationalist party, peaked after the congress of the party in April 1953 On this occasion , relatives of Messali were simply excluded from positions of responsibility. Even the activist current has not been spared either. Apart Ramdane Benabdelmalek which was accepted, and, as an observer, no officer of the OS (Special Organization) was allowed to follow the work of the congress.

However, in the resolutions of the congress, a congress dominated of course by supporters of the Central Committee, the reformist option was widely acclaimed. Suddenly, the already strained relations with Messali, this option will significantly worsen the conflict between the president of the central committee. In December 1953 Messali Hadj vilified, in a message to the base, the Reform turn made by the party leadership. That said, although his conception of armed struggle is only to compel the colonial authorities to engage in dialogue with the nationalist leaders, President Messali believes the step taken by the central committee is plainly contrary to the principles of the party.

Anyway, between the two designs, a third way is not long in coming. March 23, 1954, a Revolutionary Committee for Unity and Action (CRUA) was born. Wanting neutralist, its mission is to reunite the party ranks. However, its members do not come from all current account as the party. Although Boudiaf and Ben Boulaid do not claim to this or that trend, and Dekhli Bouchebouba are related to the central committee. In addition, the membership of the Central Committee Boulaid Ben and aversion Boudiaf for Messalists, one can easily imagine that supporters of Messali could not recognize in this CRUA. Moreover, the newspaper of the latter, namely the patriot, is not it funded and overseen by the central committee?

Anyway, the two activists CRUA are quick to notice the inevitable failure of their committee. Thus, June 27, 1954, unbeknownst to Dekhli and Bouchebouba, activists meet their old comrades of the OS in Algiers to reflect on the transition to direct action as the only way that can bring together the Algerian people around Ideally independence. To do this, the Committee of Five (Ben Boulaid Ben Mhidi, Bitat, and Boudiaf Didouche), resulting from this meeting, contact the Kabyle group to strengthen the nascent movement. Near Messali that the Central Committee, Krim Belkacem finally joined the Committee of Five, in August 1954, and after having had confirmation that the group was not traveling to the central committee.

In short, after several meetings, the group of six Fignole its action plan. Met for the last time before the start of the armed struggle, October 23, 1954, at Mourad Boukhechoura at 24 rue Comte-Guillot, currently avenue Bashir Bedidi, and they divide their roles:

- Moustapha Ben Boulaid, Head of Zone I (Aures)

- Didouche Mourad, Head of Zone II (Constantine)

- Krim Belkacem, head of IIIa (Kabylia)

- Rabah Bitat, head of IV (Algiers)

- Larbi Ben Mhidi, head of V (Oran)

- Mohamed Boudiaf, national coordinator.

The next day, after taking a souvenir photo, the six disperse. Each zone leader joined the coup office.Following Mohamed Boudiaf left Algeria, October 25, 1954, provided the documents adopted two days before, to Cairo. There, he is greeted by members of the foreign delegation MTLD composed of Ait Ahmed Ben Bella and Khider, who supported this project as soon as they heard. Finally, it is this group of nine who proclaims on 1 November 1954, the birth of the FLN. 

Synthesis Babzman

Sources: 


Aït Benali Boubekeur, _The matinDZ_
Said Benabdallah Justice of the FLN during the war of liberation
*Video of October 22, 1956: Arrest of historic leaders of the FLN*








October 22, 1956, Ben Bella Khider Lacheraf Ait Ahmed and Boudiaf are in Rabat. They come from a long exchange with Sultan Mohammed V and his son, Prince Hassan, about the Tunis conference at which they must travel at the invitation of Habib Bourguiba.


Then it's time to leave. At the airport, a program change occurs. Finally, five historic leaders will not fly in the same plane as the Sultan of Morocco. It will take a special flight that will fly over Algeria and provides its guests another aircraft, a DC3 of Air Atlas, on which is also a patient to be hospitalized in Tunis.


The taking off without delay and after a time, the aircraft descends and lands ... in the Balearics, not included in the program call. Passengers do not worry so much. When the plane takes off again, no one will doubt that the decision was taken by the French authorities, with the approval of Guy Mollet, to intercept the plane by making land not in Tunis, but in Algiers. To take passengers, flight attendants serve them drinks and, it seems, even play cards with them. The atmosphere is relaxed. The pilot, following the instructions of French military, rotates the plane in circles above Algiers to convince leaders of the FLN everything happens normally and they will arrive at the scheduled time in Tunis. But at nightfall, the DC3 landed on the tarmac of the airport in Algiers. The five leaders of the FLN, "off-the-law" and "terrorists" in the words of this story News at the time, were arrested and taken prisoner.


This diversion was the first act of international piracy concerned with civil aircraft passenger.

*It happened one October 14, 1960, El Mujahid issues a call to French*

*


In its edition of October 14, 1960, the newspaper of the FLN, El Mujahid publishes call of the Federation of France to the French people.*

Entitled "guillotine Algerian patriots Gaul," the article points out how "the French people can close their eyes and pretend to ignore the murders and tortures, the horrors of war or repression carried out in his name," convinced it is not necessary to move or act against these practices related to the war, a fate against which we can only sit back and, most importantly, look away.

There followed an appeal by the Federation of the FLN France begins: "People of France! De Gaulle continues to mount the scaffold Algerian patriots. In France alone, eight members of our of our armed groups have been beheaded for interviews Melun. Just when De Gaulle asks us to "let the knife at the door", he wields the ax continuously his guillotine. "

Citing names guillotined militants, the call continues on the same course to compare the reaction of the French rulers to that of the German occupying forces in France during World War II. De Gaulle, who accepts and takes personal responsibility for the guillotine fidaïyine considering they can not have the status of combatants, was running against fighters of the French Forces of the Interior (FFI) by German occupation forces whereas, according to him, these FFI meet the general conditions set by the Regulations annexed to the Hague Convention of 18 October 1907 concerning the Laws and Customs of War on Land.

The call tells in detail the reactions and actions of the Provisional Government of De Gaulle. And continues: "French people! We judge, we condemn it in your name guillotine men whose action is no different from that of the French resistance executed by the occupying Germans, yesterday Rundstedt glared French prisoners now De Gaulle guillotine Algerian patriots. Yesterday the Nazis were shooting the French prisoners at Fort Montluc today De Gaulle guillotine Algerians at the same Fort Montluc (...) Yesterday, De Gaulle denounced Rundstedt today identifies with De Gaulle Rundstedt. "

And at the end: "French people! Tomorrow the Algerian people will not accept you the excuse of ignorance "

The article continues with the last written by a letter Fidai before his execution, he is Abderrahman Lakhlifi guillotined July 30, 1960 in Fort Montluc (Lyon):

"My dear father, I die for my country, I am not a traitor, I die like so many of my brothers. Dear Parents, I apologize for the trouble I give you. But I lived to my people, I am neither a thief nor a criminal. I worked for the independence of my country. I am sure that my country dying live independent and free. I embrace you all with all my affection. "

The article concludes with a list of other patriots executed in Algeria, on the orders of De Gaulle, who rejected their appeal.

ZM

Sources:


El Mujahid October 14, 1960, # 71

*It happened one October 22, 1956 hijacking of the plane of the FLN*


*

October 22, 1956, France committed the first act of piracy in the history of civil aviation in intercepting the plane of the five leaders of the FLN.*

The leaders of the National Liberation Front, Ahmed Ben Bella, Mohamed Khider Mohamed Boudiaf, Hocine Ait Ahmed and journalist and intellectual, Mustafa Lacheraf are received by the king of Morocco, Mohammed V, Rabat, October 20, 1956 Their Discussion focuses primarily on the Tunis conference to which all must attend two days later. The conference is to host the head of the FLN and the Tunisian and Moroccan chairs around the same table, with the aim "to change the political equation in North Africa," so that the Algerian question becomes a matter Maghreb.

On October 22, the historic leaders and Mustafa Lacheraf are preparing to take the same flight as the king of Morocco, but at the last minute a change occurs. The king will take a special plane that will fly over Algeria, while the FLN leaders will board a DC3 of Atlas Air, with journalists on board and a large patient who is hospitalized in Tunis. The unit must fly over the Mediterranean (avoiding the Algerian airspace) to take no chances.

Many still flow over this last minute change, up to bring charges against the Moroccan side. Yet Aït Ahmed said in a television Medi1-Sat (2008), that it was he himself who requested the change fearing to "take risks" to the king by making travel in the same apparatus as leaders FLN who were wanted by the French services. Ben Bella, meanwhile, says that the change is due to the fact that the King was traveling with his wife.

The DC3 off so late and landed in the Balearic Islands, while the call is not in the flight schedule.Some think it was when the venue for negotiations between the crew and the French secret service.Anyway, the decision to intercept the aircraft is taken with the approval of the Secretary of State for War to monitor military operations in Algeria, Max Le Jeune, the Chief of Staff of the Minister of defense, Abel Thomas, and Minister Resident Governor of Algeria, Robert Lacoste.

At 16 hours, the French army made contact with the crew that is entirely French and ordered him to land the aircraft in Algiers. The plane going around in circles until nightfall to reach Algiers at the scheduled time Tunis, with the complicity of the stewardess. And when Ben Bella asks if Tunis, at the sight of the lights of a big city, the hostess replied in the affirmative.

The crew gets trapped in the cockpit when the descent begins. And file by an escape when the aircraft landed on the tarmac of the airport in Algiers.

Passengers plunged into the dark, are surprised by the sound of heavily armed rushing into the cabin soldiers. Ahmed Ben Bella, Hocine Ait Ahmed, Mohamed Boudiaf, Mohamed Mostafa Lacheref Khider and circled, then handcuffed and taken to the airport lounge teeming with soldiers and officers of French security.

The five leaders are subsequently embedded into a military vehicle and escorted to Bouzaréah at the headquarters of the Directorate of Territorial Surveillance (DST) for interrogation.

They will be transferred to France and held in different places: Prison Health Aix Island, Castle Turquant and finally, Aulnoy, where they were kept until the independence of the country in 1962.

Face their tormentors, the FLN leaders say, "This is not the arrest of some leaders or officials that will end in a major movement from the depths of the people." Indeed, the revolution will continue with more firmness.

For its part, France, by diverting the aircraft, commit the first act of piracy of civil aviation to be overturned by a majority of the French left and by international opinion.

ZM


Sources:

"Misuse of the plane of the FLN," the fiftieth anniversary magazine: Department of Business Etrangères- APS Fiftieth Anniversary of the Algerian diplomacy from 1962 to 2012.

http://www.al-djazair.com

www .memoria.dz

http://www.herodote.net

http://lequotidienalgerie.org


----------



## Ceylal

*Conference on November 1st, 1954*


----------



## Ceylal

*Algeria's citizens meet their war heros..*




*The Algerian women were always played a great role in the war.*





*There were many French that helped the Algerian Revolution and were brutalized, tortured and killed by the French Paratroopers...Maurice Audin and his wife are among the many.




Raymonde Pechard joined the Colonel Amirouche's zone three and was killed in combat in 1957




*


----------



## Ceylal

*Bouteflika *


----------



## Ceylal

*COLONELS AMIROUCHE AND SI EL HOUES, FINAL BURIAL




*


----------



## Ceylal

*BOOKS OF TEARS AND BLOOD...*












*FROM GREAT UNIVERSITIES TO ZERO UNIVERSITIES,THE LEGACY OF BOUTEFLIKA







*


----------



## Zarvan

*A Quiet Revolution in Algeria: Gains by Women*




Shawn Baldwin for The New York Times
Sixty percent of Algeria’s university students are women, researchers say. This group was waiting for a bus Thursday at a university in Algiers. PRINT

REPRINTS

SHARE

ALGIERS, May 25 — In this tradition-bound nation scarred by a brutal Islamist-led civil war that killed more than 100,000, a quiet revolution is under way: women are emerging as an economic and political force unheard of in the rest of the Arab world.

*Multimedia*
Algeria’s lawyers and 60 percent of its judges. Women dominate medicine. Increasingly, women contribute more to household income than men. Sixty percent of university students are women, university researchers say.

In a region where women have a decidedly low public profile, Algerian women are visible everywhere. They are starting to drive buses and taxicabs. They pump gas and wait on tables.

Although men still hold all of the formal levers of power and women still make up only 20 percent of the work force, that is more than twice their share a generation ago, and they seem to be taking over the machinery of state as well.

“If such a trend continues,” said Daho Djerbal, editor and publisher of Naqd, a magazine of social criticism and analysis, “we will see a new phenomenon where our public administration will also be controlled by women.”

The change seems to have sneaked up on Algerians, who for years have focused more on the struggle between a governing party trying to stay in power and Islamists trying to take that power.

Those who study the region say they are taken aback by the data but suggest that an explanation may lie in the educational system and the labor market.

University studies are no longer viewed as a credible route toward a career or economic well-being, and so men may well opt out and try to find work or to simply leave the country, suggested Hugh Roberts, a historian and the North Africa project director of the International Crisis Group.

But for women, he added, university studies get them out of the house and allow them to position themselves better in society. “The dividend may be social rather than in terms of career,” he said.

This generation of Algerian women has navigated a path between the secular state and the pull of extremist Islam, the two poles of the national crisis of recent years.

*The women are more religious than previous generations, and more modern, sociologists here said. Women cover their heads and drape their bodies with traditional Islamic coverings. They pray. They go to the mosque — and they work, often alongside men, once considered taboo.*

Sociologists and many working women say that by adopting religion and wearing the Islamic head covering called the hijab, women here have in effect freed themselves from moral judgments and restrictions imposed by men. Uncovered women are rarely seen on the street late at night, but covered women can be seen strolling the city after attending the evening prayer at a mosque.

*“They never criticize me, especially when they see I am wearing the hijab,” said Denni Fatiha, 44, the first woman to drive a large city bus through the narrow, winding roads of Algiers.*

The impact has been far-reaching and profound.

*In some neighborhoods, for example, birthrates appear to have fallen and class sizes in elementary schools have dropped by nearly half. It appears that women are delaying marriage to complete their studies, though delayed marriage is also a function of high unemployment. In the past, women typically married at 17 or 18 but now marry on average at 29, sociologists said.*

And when they marry, it is often to men who are far less educated, creating an awkward social reality for many women.

*Khalida Rahman is a lawyer. She is 33 and has been married to a night watchman for five months. Her husband was a friend of her brothers who showed up one day and proposed. She immediately said yes, she recalled.

She describes her life now this way: “Whenever I leave him it is just as if I am a man. But when I get home I become a woman.”*

*Fatima Oussedik, a sociologist, said, “We in the ’60s, we were progressive, but we did not achieve what is being achieved by this generation today.” Ms. Oussedik, who works for the Research Center for Applied Economics and Development in Algiers, does not wear the hijab and prefers to speak in French.*

Researchers here say the change is not driven by demographics; women make up only a bit more than half of the population. They said it is driven by desire and opportunity.

*Algeria’s young men reject school and try to earn money as traders in the informal sector, selling goods on the street, or they focus their efforts on leaving the country or just hanging out. There is a whole class of young men referred to as hittistes — the word is a combination of French and Arabic for people who hold up walls.*

Increasingly, the people here have lost faith in their government, which draws its legitimacy from a revolution now more than five decades old, many political and social analysts said. In recent parliamentary elections, turnout was low and there were 970,000 protest votes — cast by people who intentionally destroyed their ballots — nearly as many as the 1.3 million votes cast in support of the governing party.

There are regular protests, and riots, all over the country, with people complaining about corruption, lack of services and economic disparities. There are violent attacks, too: bombings aimed at the police, officials and foreigners. A triple suicide bombing on April 11 against the prime minister’s office and the police left more than 30 people dead.

In that context, women may have emerged as Algeria’s most potent force for social change, with their presence in the bureaucracy and on the street having a potentially moderating and modernizing influence on society, sociologists said.

“Women, and the women’s movement, could be leading us to modernity,” said Abdel Nasser Djabi, a professor of sociology at the University of Algiers.

Not everyone is happy with those dynamics. Some political and social analysts say the recent resurgence in radical Islamist activity, including bombings, is driven partly by a desire to slow the social change the country is experiencing, especially regarding women’s role in society.

Others complain that the growing participation of women in society is a direct violation of the faith.

“I am against this,” said Esmail Ben Ibrahim, an imam at a neighborhood mosque near the center of the city. “It is all wrong from a religious point of view. Society has embarked on the wrong path.”

The quest for identity is a constant undercurrent in much of the Middle East. But it is arguably the most complicated question in Algeria, a nation whose borders were drawn by France and whose people speak Berber, Arabic and French.

After a bitter experience with French occupation and a seven-year revolutionary war that brought independence in 1962 at the cost of hundreds of thousands of lives, the leaders here chose to adopt Islam and Arab identity as the force to unify the country. Arabic replaced French as the language of education, and the French secular curriculum was replaced with a curriculum heavy on religion.

At the same time, girls were encouraged to go to school.

*Now, more than four decades later, Algeria’s youth — 70 percent of the population is under 30, researchers said — have grown up with Arabic and an orientation toward Middle Eastern issues. Arabic-language television networks like Al Jazeera have become the popular reference point, more so than French television, observers here said.*

In the 1990s radical Islamist ideas gained popular support, and terrorism was widely accepted as a means to win power. More than 100,000 people died in years of civil conflict. Today most people say the experience has forced them to reject the most radical ideas. So although Algerians are more religious now than they were during the bloody 1990s, they are more likely to embrace modernity — a partial explanation for the emergence of women as a societal force, some analysts said.

That is not the case in more rural mountainous areas, where women continue to live by the code of tradition. But for the time being, most people say that for now the community’s collective consciousness is simply too raw from the years of civil war for Islamist terrorists or radical Islamic ideas to gain popular support.

There is a sense that the new room given to women may at least partly be a reflection of that general feeling. The population has largely rejected the most radical interpretation of Islam and has begun to return to the more North African, almost mystical, interpretation of the faith, sociologists and religious leaders said.

Whatever the underlying reason, women in the streets of the city are brimming with enthusiasm.

*“I don’t think any of this contradicts Islam,” said Wahiba Nabti, 36, as she walked through the center of the city one day recently. “On the contrary, Islam gives freedom to work. Anyway, it is between you and God.”

Ms. Nabti wore a black scarf covering her head and a long black gown that hid the shape of her body. “I hope one day I can drive a crane, so I can really be financially independent,” she said. “You cannot always rely on a man.”*
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/05/26/world/africa/26algeria.html?pagewanted=all
@Ceylal @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @Full Moon @Bubblegum Crisis @Jf Thunder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

Zarvan said:


> *A Quiet Revolution in Algeria: Gains by Women*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawn Baldwin for The New York Times
> Sixty percent of Algeria’s university students are women, researchers say. This group was waiting for a bus Thursday at a university in Algiers. PRINT
> 
> REPRINTS
> 
> SHARE
> ALGIERS, May 25 — In this tradition-bound nation scarred by a brutal Islamist-led civil war that killed more than 100,000, a quiet revolution is under way: women are emerging as an economic and political force unheard of in the rest of the Arab world.
> 
> *Multimedia*
> Algeria’s lawyers and 60 percent of its judges. Women dominate medicine. Increasingly, women contribute more to household income than men. Sixty percent of university students are women, university researchers say.
> 
> In a region where women have a decidedly low public profile, Algerian women are visible everywhere. They are starting to drive buses and taxicabs. They pump gas and wait on tables.
> 
> Although men still hold all of the formal levers of power and women still make up only 20 percent of the work force, that is more than twice their share a generation ago, and they seem to be taking over the machinery of state as well.
> 
> “If such a trend continues,” said Daho Djerbal, editor and publisher of Naqd, a magazine of social criticism and analysis, “we will see a new phenomenon where our public administration will also be controlled by women.”
> 
> The change seems to have sneaked up on Algerians, who for years have focused more on the struggle between a governing party trying to stay in power and Islamists trying to take that power.
> 
> Those who study the region say they are taken aback by the data but suggest that an explanation may lie in the educational system and the labor market.
> 
> University studies are no longer viewed as a credible route toward a career or economic well-being, and so men may well opt out and try to find work or to simply leave the country, suggested Hugh Roberts, a historian and the North Africa project director of the International Crisis Group.
> 
> But for women, he added, university studies get them out of the house and allow them to position themselves better in society. “The dividend may be social rather than in terms of career,” he said.
> 
> This generation of Algerian women has navigated a path between the secular state and the pull of extremist Islam, the two poles of the national crisis of recent years.
> 
> *The women are more religious than previous generations, and more modern, sociologists here said. Women cover their heads and drape their bodies with traditional Islamic coverings. They pray. They go to the mosque — and they work, often alongside men, once considered taboo.*
> 
> Sociologists and many working women say that by adopting religion and wearing the Islamic head covering called the hijab, women here have in effect freed themselves from moral judgments and restrictions imposed by men. Uncovered women are rarely seen on the street late at night, but covered women can be seen strolling the city after attending the evening prayer at a mosque.
> 
> *“They never criticize me, especially when they see I am wearing the hijab,” said Denni Fatiha, 44, the first woman to drive a large city bus through the narrow, winding roads of Algiers.*
> 
> The impact has been far-reaching and profound.
> 
> *In some neighborhoods, for example, birthrates appear to have fallen and class sizes in elementary schools have dropped by nearly half. It appears that women are delaying marriage to complete their studies, though delayed marriage is also a function of high unemployment. In the past, women typically married at 17 or 18 but now marry on average at 29, sociologists said.*
> 
> And when they marry, it is often to men who are far less educated, creating an awkward social reality for many women.
> 
> *Khalida Rahman is a lawyer. She is 33 and has been married to a night watchman for five months. Her husband was a friend of her brothers who showed up one day and proposed. She immediately said yes, she recalled.
> 
> She describes her life now this way: “Whenever I leave him it is just as if I am a man. But when I get home I become a woman.”*
> 
> *Fatima Oussedik, a sociologist, said, “We in the ’60s, we were progressive, but we did not achieve what is being achieved by this generation today.” Ms. Oussedik, who works for the Research Center for Applied Economics and Development in Algiers, does not wear the hijab and prefers to speak in French.*
> 
> Researchers here say the change is not driven by demographics; women make up only a bit more than half of the population. They said it is driven by desire and opportunity.
> 
> *Algeria’s young men reject school and try to earn money as traders in the informal sector, selling goods on the street, or they focus their efforts on leaving the country or just hanging out. There is a whole class of young men referred to as hittistes — the word is a combination of French and Arabic for people who hold up walls.*
> 
> Increasingly, the people here have lost faith in their government, which draws its legitimacy from a revolution now more than five decades old, many political and social analysts said. In recent parliamentary elections, turnout was low and there were 970,000 protest votes — cast by people who intentionally destroyed their ballots — nearly as many as the 1.3 million votes cast in support of the governing party.
> 
> There are regular protests, and riots, all over the country, with people complaining about corruption, lack of services and economic disparities. There are violent attacks, too: bombings aimed at the police, officials and foreigners. A triple suicide bombing on April 11 against the prime minister’s office and the police left more than 30 people dead.
> 
> In that context, women may have emerged as Algeria’s most potent force for social change, with their presence in the bureaucracy and on the street having a potentially moderating and modernizing influence on society, sociologists said.
> 
> “Women, and the women’s movement, could be leading us to modernity,” said Abdel Nasser Djabi, a professor of sociology at the University of Algiers.
> 
> Not everyone is happy with those dynamics. Some political and social analysts say the recent resurgence in radical Islamist activity, including bombings, is driven partly by a desire to slow the social change the country is experiencing, especially regarding women’s role in society.
> 
> Others complain that the growing participation of women in society is a direct violation of the faith.
> 
> “I am against this,” said Esmail Ben Ibrahim, an imam at a neighborhood mosque near the center of the city. “It is all wrong from a religious point of view. Society has embarked on the wrong path.”
> 
> The quest for identity is a constant undercurrent in much of the Middle East. But it is arguably the most complicated question in Algeria, a nation whose borders were drawn by France and whose people speak Berber, Arabic and French.
> 
> After a bitter experience with French occupation and a seven-year revolutionary war that brought independence in 1962 at the cost of hundreds of thousands of lives, the leaders here chose to adopt Islam and Arab identity as the force to unify the country. Arabic replaced French as the language of education, and the French secular curriculum was replaced with a curriculum heavy on religion.
> 
> At the same time, girls were encouraged to go to school.
> 
> *Now, more than four decades later, Algeria’s youth — 70 percent of the population is under 30, researchers said — have grown up with Arabic and an orientation toward Middle Eastern issues. Arabic-language television networks like Al Jazeera have become the popular reference point, more so than French television, observers here said.*
> 
> In the 1990s radical Islamist ideas gained popular support, and terrorism was widely accepted as a means to win power. More than 100,000 people died in years of civil conflict. Today most people say the experience has forced them to reject the most radical ideas. So although Algerians are more religious now than they were during the bloody 1990s, they are more likely to embrace modernity — a partial explanation for the emergence of women as a societal force, some analysts said.
> 
> That is not the case in more rural mountainous areas, where women continue to live by the code of tradition. But for the time being, most people say that for now the community’s collective consciousness is simply too raw from the years of civil war for Islamist terrorists or radical Islamic ideas to gain popular support.
> 
> There is a sense that the new room given to women may at least partly be a reflection of that general feeling. The population has largely rejected the most radical interpretation of Islam and has begun to return to the more North African, almost mystical, interpretation of the faith, sociologists and religious leaders said.
> 
> Whatever the underlying reason, women in the streets of the city are brimming with enthusiasm.
> 
> *“I don’t think any of this contradicts Islam,” said Wahiba Nabti, 36, as she walked through the center of the city one day recently. “On the contrary, Islam gives freedom to work. Anyway, it is between you and God.”
> 
> Ms. Nabti wore a black scarf covering her head and a long black gown that hid the shape of her body. “I hope one day I can drive a crane, so I can really be financially independent,” she said. “You cannot always rely on a man.”*
> http://www.nytimes.com/2007/05/26/world/africa/26algeria.html?pagewanted=all
> @Ceylal @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @Full Moon @Bubblegum Crisis @Jf Thunder


awesome man awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> *A Quiet Revolution in Algeria: Gains by Women*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawn Baldwin for The New York Times
> Sixty percent of Algeria’s university students are women, researchers say. This group was waiting for a bus Thursday at a university in Algiers.


Algerian women always enjoyed a high degree of freedom, until the 90's. The rise of the *FIS* (known by the sobriquet *F*atma* I*nterdit de* S*ortir, [Fatma forbidden to go out]*)*and armed fundamentalism after, tried to alter the gain that these women have made throughout our history, without a real success. It has certainly changed the society equality between the the two sexes, but it has never succeeded in putting a halt to women entrance in the job market or kept them from running important sector of the Algerian economy. There is a big push by the women to re-appropriate their local cultures and push back what was imported by the fundamentalists in the 90's. Bouteflika, without being able to change the statu quo in their favor , encouraged them to modify the society hangups by occupying the field of competency, and they are showing it in every sector of the economy, the education, and in different branches of the armed forces.
Zarvan, my sincere thanks for your contribution.


----------



## Ceylal

Annaba 1913.












[/img]https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....458478_16baba99cbc965ec7c7c3c343e9dfca6[/img]


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

*Pictures during French era...



*


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

*The arrival of fundamentalism..*..


----------



## Ceylal

*Creation of the patriotes to defend their villages. 



*


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerians have been thrown from this bridge by the French police...*





*The hero who told the French General who belittle him for using bombs in bags..."Gives us your planes and we will gladly gave you our bags."





132 years of blood, death and tears ...the fight continue....*


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> Algerian women always enjoyed a high degree of freedom, until the 90's. The rise of the *FIS* (known by the sobriquet *F*atma* I*nterdit de* S*ortir, [Fatma forbidden to go out]*)*and armed fundamentalism after, tried to alter the gain that these women have made throughout our history, without a real success. It has certainly changed the society equality between the the two sexes, but it has never succeeded in putting a halt to women entrance in the job market or kept them from running important sector of the Algerian economy. There is a big push by the women to re-appropriate their local cultures and push back what was imported by the fundamentalists in the 90's. Bouteflika, without being able to change the statu quo in their favor , encouraged them to modify the society hangups by occupying the field of competency, and they are showing it in every sector of the economy, the education, and in different branches of the armed forces.
> Zarvan, my sincere thanks for your contribution.


What I love is these women are maintaing Hijab and doing jobs too taking Islam with them and doing all the jobs that is good thing and I would post more


----------



## Zarvan

LIFESTYLE
Algerian women march in white to defend tradition





Algerian people wearing their traditional Islamic outfits take part in a rally marking the start of spring on March 21, 2013 in Algiers. (AFP)

AFP, Algiers
Friday, 22 March 2013
Covered from head to toe in white, their faces partly masked by embroidered triangular cloths, Algerian women marched through the capital Thursday to defend their traditional Islamic dress.

"We want to sweep away these clothes which come from Saudi Arabia, black, sad and stifling under the sun, to return to our traditional 'haik' which is the pride of Algerian women," said one, posing in front of the landmark central post office in Algiers.

The procession, part of a workshop organised by art student Souad, gathered around 30 participants at the foot of the Casbah, not far from the post office, where they all cheerfully removed their veils.

"I want to give the haik its real value and this is my second attempt to do so," said Souad, a painter who normally does not wear the veil but who remains determined to defend her country's traditions.

"Long live Algerian Algeria, this is a part of our culture," said a veiled passer-by, her head covered in a burgundy scarf, adding: "The black thing, that is totally alien."

Rim, whose face was covered by a triangular silk "aadjar" that her grandmother embroidered agreed.

"It is unfortunate that we've had the hijab imposed on us since the 1990s, it is not a part of our tradition," said the young woman in her 20s.

"Sure, the haik has Turkish origins, but it was with us for centuries," she added, referring to the more than 300 years prior to French colonial rule when much of Algeria was a part of the Ottoman empire.

Today in Algiers, it is rare to see the traditional garment worn, except occasionally by old women.

Often the triangular cloth is a carefully crafted jem of lace work, while the traditional robe ranges in colour from pure white to cream, with silk versions worn by the more affluent Algerians.

Amal, in her 30s and wrapped in a black scarf, watched from a distance as the procession of white women marched through central Algiers applauded by onlookers.

"Well fine if the haik comes back into fashion," she said with a smile, "but it's only the old women who wear them now."

Young Algerian women went mostly uncovered before the 1990s, but started wearing the veil under pressure from Islamists during the "black decade," when an Islamist insurgency and its repression brought the country to its knees.

Since then, the veil has become fashionable in some circles, coming in all different colours, and folded in many different ways to cover the neck and hair.

Many young women are not shy about using bright makeup, even though they are expected to hide their hair and not attract male attention.

By contrast, the niqab or black full-face veil has also made an appearance in Algeria since the 1990s, as in many other Arab countries, with the women beneath them even wearing gloves to cover their hands, only their eyes visible.

"The hijab and the niqab are not a part of our tradition," said Souad.

"But the haik can enhance today's women, with its lightness and elegance."

Fifty years after Algeria's hard-fought independence from France, Abdelkader Achour, president of an association devoted to protecting local traditions, says the white dress played a crucial role in the nationalist struggle.

"Algerian women carried bombs and machineguns under the haik [during the 1954-1962 war of independence]. She crossed the street carrying from one place to another these weapons that were used against the French," he said.

And while the occupation soldiers searched Algerian men, they didn't touch the women.

Last Update: Friday, 22 March 2013 KSA 08:38 - GMT 05:38


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> What I love is these women are maintaing Hijab and doing jobs too taking Islam with them and doing all the jobs that is good thing and I would post more



For Algerian women, the port of the hidjab is a taken as a giant step back on what they have been throughout the Algerian history. That doesn't mean that they are less Muslimates...Religion is an affair of the heart.I personally like , the *HAIK, *the Algerian hijab, among the many that are of Algerian origin. Each Algerian region has its own.


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> For Algerian women, the port of the hidjab is a taken as a giant step back on what they have been throughout the Algerian history. That doesn't mean that they are less Muslimates...Religion is an affair of the heart.I personally like , the *HAIK, *the Algerian hijab, among the many that are of Algerian origin. Each Algerian region has its own.


Islamically women should wear Hijab Hijab isn't that Black thing your traditional Haik is also Hijab and who is this lady whose picture you posted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

AlgeriaReligion
Religion
Suggest Content


City finder


Submit
Gain Insight into Algeria's Religions


Islam is the official religion in Algeria and is practiced by the majority of the country's inhabitants. Sunni Islam or Muslim religion permeates Algeria in practically every aspect of life. Whilst not all followers are orthodox, Islam gives Algeria its cultural and social identity and its principles govern much of the nations ethics and behavior. Whilst Islam is the dominant religion in Algeria, there are small numbers of Christians, Jews, atheists and others.

Following the revolution, various groups have tried to influence Algeria into becoming an Islamic Arab socialist state. A ministry has been set up in the Algerian government to take care of religious affairs. Whilst Islamic awareness is promoted in Algeria, religious tolerance is high in the country. People of all religions are afforded the right to worship and are respected. Muslims gather for religious worship at mosques throughout the country. The Imam of the mosque holds the sermons every Friday as well as taking the lead in weddings and funerals. Imam's are often approached when followers of Islam are seeking advice or guidance. A Superior Islamic Council has been established in Algeria to encourage Muslims in the country to understand Islamic teachings as well as to consider the impact of religion on society.

Islam plays a large political role in Algeria and three views can be identified. The first is the Islamist view, where Islam is regarded as all-embracing and must be part of every aspect of life, both private and public. The second is the secular view, where Islam is seen as a guideline allowing certain deviations. The third is the traditional view, perceived in the elderly and rural communities.

Roman Catholicism is the largest church of Christendom in Algeria and upholds the leadership of the Pope. There are four dioceses in Algeria and one archdiocese. During French rule there were more than one million Roman Catholics in Algeria. After independence these numbers dwindled as many left the country. Today they number only in the lower thousands.

With Islam as the most widely practiced religion in Algeria, visitors need to be aware of what is culturally acceptable. If you enter a mosque it is important to remove your shoes and women should always be dressed modestly. By understanding a few basic rules of etiquette and Islamic beliefs you will avoid offending anyone.

Religion in Algeria | By Algeria Channel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

We have a slight rise of salafism that is tarnishing our ways too. Algerians are very tolerants, and they view the salafism as another "useful" tool of Bouteflika's presidency to control the crowd at large...same as the remaining pockets of terrorist activity in some areas that are critical to his rule.


----------



## Ceylal

What one built the other destroyed...


----------



## Zarvan

Akbar Ahmed
Ambassador Akbar Ahmed is currently the Ibn Khaldun Chair of Islamic Studies at American University in Washington.
RSS





Frankie Martin
Frankie Martin, an Ibn Khaldun Chair Research Fellow at American University's School of International Service, conducted research for The Thistle and the Drone: How America's War on Terror Became a Global War On Tribal Islam by Ambassador Akbar Ahmed.
RSS


*The Kabyle Berbers, AQIM and the search for peace in Algeria*
*A heavy-handed solution to the Kabyle in Algeria is doomed to failure and bloodshed, as history has shown.*






The Kabyle people have a history of staunch resistance against assimilation and colonialism [AFP]
_This article is the fourteenth in a series by Ambassador Akbar Ahmed, a former Pakistani high commissioner to the UK, exploring how a litany of volatile centre/periphery conflicts with deep historical roots were interpreted after 9/11 in the new global paradigm of anti-terrorism - with profound and often violent consequences. Incorporating in-depth case studies from Asia, Africa and the Middle East, Ambassador Ahmed will ultimately argue that the inability for Muslim and non-Muslim states alike to either incorporate minority groups into a liberal and tolerant society or resolve the "centre vs periphery" conflict is emblematic of a systemic failure of the modern state - a breakdown which, more often than not, leads to widespread violence and destruction. The violence generated from these conflicts will become the focus, in the remainder of the 21st century, of all those dealing with issues of national integration, law and order, human rights and justice._

When UK Prime Minister David Cameron stood before Parliament in London and announced a "generational struggle" against Islamic terrorism, he unwittingly tied the future of his country with that of a little known people of northeastern Algeria - the Kabyle Berbers. Speaking in the wake of the Algerian hostage crisis at a gas plant in which over eighty people were killed, he mobilised the international community to confront al-Qaeda in the Islamic Maghreb (AQIM), an organisation founded by a Kabyle and based in the mountainous Kabylie region. Cameron had elevated these mountain tribes, in the eyes of Europe and the West, to an existential threat to their way of life.

Yet, his grandiose rhetoric of a great battle against "Islamists" and "jihadists" only serves to further cloud the history of the Kabyle people and their struggles against the Algerian centre. Today, the world remains in a state of ignorance about the Kabyle. This ignorance has consequences, as not only is it impossible to comprehend Algeria and its history without understanding the Kabyle and their relationship with central authority, but it is also impossible to make any sense of the US-led war on terror in North Africa.

*Resistance to assimilation and colonialism*

The roots of the current crisis in Kabylie lie in Algeria's history and the Kabyle struggle to preserve their identity and independence. The Kabyle, who constitute 10 percent of Algeria's population and approximately two-thirds of Algerians who self-identify as Amazigh, or Berbers, are an assortment of tribes with a heritage stretching back thousands of years. Divided into various clans tracing descent from common ancestors, the Kabyle live by a code of honour with its notions of hospitality and revenge. When the Arabs arrived in the area after the coming of Islam, they found it impossible to penetrate the eastern mountains. The people they encountered came to be known as Kabyle, derived from the Arabic term for "tribe". Though the Kabyle largely became Muslim, they resisted the kind of assimilation experienced by the Berbers of surrounding areas who came to adopt an Arab identity.


*Workers allegedly assisted in Algeria hostage attack*
With the advent of French colonisation beginning in 1830, the Kabyle came under central rule for the first time. The French colonial policy in Algeria was one of military conquest to make way for French settlement, posting one third of their entire army there and instituting what was called the _régime du sabre_, or "government of the sword".

The stiffest resistance came from the Kabyle. In response, the French perpetuated massacres, which included two incidents in 1845 where the French set fires at the entrances to caves in which Kabyle were hiding, killing 800 and then 500 by asphyxiation. Witnesses recorded a grisly scene including the corpses of infants still clinging to their dead mothers' breasts. The first forty years of French rule saw the deaths of 2 million of Algeria's 3 million people.

In 1945, on the day that France celebrated the surrender of Germany in World War II, tribesmen in the Kabyle town of Setif demonstrated for independence and were met with a ferocious French crackdown in which 45,000 people (perhaps as many as 90,000) were killed.

French actions in places like Setif helped instigate the war of Algerian independence. Between 1954 and 1962, between 1 million and 1.5 million people were killed and two million imprisoned in concentration camps. The Kabyle, who lost 10 percent of their population during the war, formed a critical part of the resistance.

*A united Algeria divided*

Independence brought rejoicing across Algeria as the country charted a new course of freedom. Yet the Kabyle were horrified when Algeria's first president, Ahmed Ben Bella, returned from imprisonment in France to declare three times in succession "We are Arabs!" The new Algerian government, ruled by the military elite, forbade the use of the Berber language in the media, schools, and government offices and banned Berber names for children. Berber leaders were arrested and killed.

The Kabyle soon found themselves fighting the very government they had helped make possible, with a rebellion breaking out the year after independence. In 1980 massive protests known as the Berber Spring followed the banning of a lecture on Kabyle poetry by a Kabyle academic. In 1982 a rebellion broke out led by Mustafa Bouyali, a Kabyle leader in the independence war against France, following the shooting death of his brother in view of his brother's children. For five years, Bouyali's Armed Islamic Movement (MIA) waged an insurgency until he was killed.

In 1988 students rioted across the nation, demanding reform. In what became known as Black October, security forces fired on protesters, killing 500 people and arresting 3,500. Outraged, two of Bouyali's associates created the Islamic Salvation Front (FIS), which sought to compete in elections the Algerian military was under pressure by the West to hold.

When it appeared the FIS would win the election in 1992, the military nullified the vote and declared martial law. Several groups led by men who were associated with Bouyali then launched an insurgency, leading to a civil war which killed as many as 250,000 people. In protest of the wanton killing of civilians by insurgents, Hassan Hattab, a Kabyle, formed a new organisation, the Salafist Group for Preaching and Combat (GSPC) in 1998, which would refer to its fighters as "saplings" of Bouyali.

The Kabyle population was caught between the government - which used tactics of gang rape and torture, including ripping out nails and opening legs and stomachs with drills - and vicious insurgent attacks. Reports soon appeared in the international press indicating that the government had massacred whole villages and blamed "terrorists". In the midst of the brutal violence, the government strengthened Arabisation policies making Arabic the only official language and prohibiting Amazigh.


*Inside StoryCan Algeria and France forget the past?*
In April 2001 Massinissa Guermah, a 19-year-old Kabyle student, was arrested in the town of Beni Douala and shot dead while in police custody. The ensuing uprising, in which as many as 200 people were killed and 5,000 injured, became known as the Black Spring. In June 2001, a Kabyle organisation advocating the revival of traditional councils of tribal elders as a locally-based solution to the region's problems staged a protest in Algiers involving half a million people, Algeria's largest since independence.

After the 9/11 attacks, the United States entered into a new alliance with the Algerian military government, and the GSPC was declared a terrorist group by the US. The US stationed Special Forces in Algeria, with an eye on the vast Sahel region in the south, where some GSPC operatives had married into local Tuareg Berber tribes and were kidnapping Westerners.

*In 2007, the GSPC changed its name to al-Qaeda in the Islamic Maghreb (AQIM) and stepped up its fight against the government in and around the Kabyle mountains. Deadly strikes included a December 2007 suicide bombing of UN headquarters in Algiers that killed 37 people and an August 2008 suicide attack on a police academy in Issers in Kabylie that killed 43 people. After a July 2010 suicide bombing that killed thirty-six Algerian soldiers, AQIM announced it had targeted the soldiers "in revenge for the deaths of our Kabylie brothers and children" in Beni Douala, where Massinissa Guermah was killed.*

*Preserving their identity*

Kabylie's low levels of development only exacerbate the misery of the population. In the Kabyle province of Boumerdes, at least 107 development projects registered for several years have not begun while 400 others have experienced significant delays. There are dire water shortages and many villages are not connected to natural gas supplies, leading to much suffering in the harsh mountain winters.

These frustrations contributed to the eruption of the Kabyle areas in protest in 2011. Much of the activity associated with the "Arab Spring" in Algeria was by Berbers and included self-immolations. Kabylie has the highest suicide rate in Algeria, with the Canadian magazine _?L'actualité_ reporting in 2012 that not a day goes by in the region without a case of self-inflicted death by hanging.

Kabylie remains plagued by insecurity. Kidnapping is rife, with over 70 businessman kidnapped in Kabylie in 2012, leading to the departure of desperately needed investment. The numerous recent attacks include a January 2013 strike on a gas pipeline in Kabylie that killed three guards.

The dominant thinking among the Kabyle, many of whom have boycotted the political system in recent years, is to advocate for some form of autonomy, whereby the Kabyle can preserve their identity and better benefit from their natural resources while remaining part of Algeria. Proposals incorporating aspects of autonomy and federalism form the platforms of political movements including the Rally for Culture and Democracy (RCD) and the Movement for the Autonomy of Kabylie (MAK).

The importance of preserving Kabyle identity and achieving cultural autonomy is displayed by the mass outpouring of grief at the recent death of the Kabyle film director Abderrahmane Bouguermouh. On February 5, 2013, thousands of people solemnly marched beneath snow-capped peaks through the streets of Ouzellaguen, in the Kabylie region, to pay their final respects. Bouguermouh's crowning achievement was La Colline Oubliée (The Forgotten Hill), which he finally released in 1996 after trying to produce it for three decades. It was Algeria's first Berber language film, based on a classic Kabyle novel about the lives of ordinary villagers struggling to preserve their way of life during a period of rapid change in the colonial-era 1940s. He was beloved by his people as a champion of their culture.

To resolve the simmering conflict between centre and periphery, the Algerian government must accommodate its own citizens and extend to the Kabyle their full civil and human rights, including recognition of their language and culture. The US, UK, and other Western powers fighting the war on terror should encourage Algeria to take these crucial steps. It is clear from the past two centuries of history that a heavy-handed "military solution" in Kabylie is doomed to failure and only results in greater suffering and instability.

All parties should take the discussion about autonomy seriously. Autonomy does not have to mean a weak and divided Algeria but can make it stronger, encourage economic development, and point the way to lasting peace.

The implementation of justice, human rights, democracy, and pluralism are crucial to ending the scourge of terrorism and building a safe, secure Algeria. Such policies are also in the spirit of Islamic compassion, which the Berbers have so often been denied. For the Kabyle people, who have endured the most horrific of abuses and denial of their identity and humanity, the time for change is now.

_This article is based on research for Akbar Ahmed's book The Thistle and the Drone: How America's War on Terror Became a War on Tribal Islam, to be published in March by Brookings Institution Press._

_*Frankie Martin, an Ibn Khaldun Chair Research Fellow at American University's School of International Service, conducted research for *_*The Thistle and the Drone: How America's War on Terror Became a Global War On Tribal Islam*_* by Ambassador Akbar Ahmed and is currently pursuing postgraduate studies at the University of Cambridge. *_

*Professor Akbar Ahmed is Ibn Khaldun Chair of Islamic Studies at American University in Washington, DC, the former Pakistani High Commissioner to the United Kingdom, and a Non-Resident Senior Fellow with Brookings Institution. *

*The views expressed in this article are the author's own and do not necessarily reflect Al Jazeera's editorial policy.*
The Kabyle Berbers, AQIM and the search for peace in Algeria - Opinion - Al Jazeera English
@Ceylal @al-Hasani @Mosamania @Horus @Arabian Legend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> *The Kabyle Berbers, AQIM and the search for peace in Algeria*
> *A heavy-handed solution to the Kabyle in Algeria is doomed to failure and bloodshed, as history has shown.*



Kabylie's region attract a lot of press and a lot of scrutiny because its geographical proximity to Algiers, which is part of the little Kabylie. The presence of AQMI in that particular area is state sponsored to control the population, as well as in other areas with terrorist pocket. The region itself is averse to fundamentalist Islam, a sedentary population , where it is very hard to cross without being un-noticed, and it is very hard that AQMI can elect domicile there if it wasn't set and helped by Bouteflika's government. Beside AQMI, there is an instituted kidnapping to keep the region from self developping, in order to remain dependant of the whim of the state.... Bouteflika's government is no different of that an Arab state, it is a just a grandiose post office, that instead of distributing mail, it distribute favors ....
There is also a misunderstanding of the region and its inhabitants. The region considered herself as Algerian territory and part of Algeria and she has never wanted to separate to become autonom. All the unrest that the area went thru, was to recover some rights that every Algerian from different part of the country is fighting for.

*60 th anniversary of the Algerian war of independance.*


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Islamically women should wear Hijab Hijab isn't that Black thing your traditional Haik is also Hijab and who is this lady whose picture you posted


The haik is not as restrictive as the ME hidjab..For the lady, is a common girl that you can see , any day in Algiers..(the type of haik, she is wearing is from Algiers region)


----------



## Ceylal

*The ALN's angels



*




*ALN commanders that played a big role in the urban warfare.*




*Abane Ramdane, shown as pupil...@20 years later, he shook the colonial establishment.*




*Meeting with Bourguiba



*


----------



## Ceylal

*The cabin where the congres of the Soummam has taken place.




From left to right : Le colonel Athmane, Commandant Azzedine, Dehiles (Colonel Sadek), Medeghri, Omar Boudaoud, during CNRA's session in Tripoli(Libya), at the hôtel MEHARI en 1962




Press conferance given in November 1957 after the arrest of Danièle Minne. In the foreground, the young European, communist militant crossed to the side of the FLN. We recognize the merits, the cigarette lip, Léger, the war antisubversive specialist. A right leaning, Colonel Godard, appointed in June 1957 by Massu commandant of "Algiers " with all police powers. - *

*



*


----------



## Ceylal

Ait Ahmed's rebellion in 1963.




*Abane Ramdane assassinated , strangled by two individuals in a farm between Oujda and Tetouan, Morocco last days of December 57.*




*BenBella applauding the crime , in a letter to Krim Belkacem





The typewriter and the copier that served in typing and copying the Nov 1st, Declaration.



*

the Lions of the Djebels (Mountain)s




*The popular uprising in Algiers, in 1960 had a big impact in Manhattan, New york..*


----------



## Ceylal

The 130 years occupation is being promoted as a French Civilisation action..Here a simple of that civilisation taught to school kids..


----------



## Ceylal

Kassamen's (Algeria National Hymn) never published versions.

[video]


----------



## Ceylal

*Tribute to Messali Hajj, the forgotten father of Algerian nationalism*
*For a reconciliation of Algeria with its history for this 39th anniversary of the death of the hero of Algerian nationalism Messali Hadj died on 3 June 1974. In the history of Algerian nationalism: how and why the founding father of the father of Algerian nationalism Messali Hajj has been forgotten, slandered, cleared of national history for nearly 40 years and fought by his spiritual son, even though he was the first leader in the service of Algeria and its people and dared stand up with courage and bravery to French colonialism claiming loudly:*






*"* The complete independence of the three countries of North Africa, Algeria, Tunisia, Morocco "in 1927 Congress Anti-Imperialism in Brussels (Belgium) while denouncing mischief, massacres, torture, injustice, colonization fierce practiced against colonized peoples of North Africa. 
Today, many personalities, writers, researchers, historians claim to write the true story of the Algerian Revolution, among them there is the President of the Republic Abdelaziz Bouteflika. 
The writer and historian Daho Derbal said "the real story is not written, missing archives and openings interested historical documents in the official authorities."


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

*STOLEN HOPES*




*WALLED DREAMS*


----------



## Ceylal

*November 1st military parade in the 80's*




*November1st military parade today



*


----------



## Ceylal

*Instead of tanks, soldiers hammering the pavement, jets and helicopter streaking the skies, we had this...Because our wheelchair rider didn't to hurt M6 sensibilities...*


----------



## Ceylal

*60 years after, happy are those Martyrs that haven't live to see today's Algeria 




*
in the bubble, yeh but we can hear..
*Nov 1, 2014 logo as seen by the Algerian*




*France's Auschwitz, in algeria*

[video]


----------



## Ceylal

*November 1st, 2014 was the "Haik" parade and the "Algerian colombes"




















*


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

*French that were directly involved in the Algerian war of independance..



















*


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

*The famous guillotine and poster of Ahmed Zabana , the first guillotined*








*The five historic, handcuffed and shown to the press after their plane to Tunisia was hijacked by the French*


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

*Ahmed Zabana being executed




*


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

*Benbella, Khrushchev, Nasser and Sadat in the background.




Algerians as defined by the father of November 1954

"We are not westerners, we wont behave like the West , we are not oriental either. We are a unique race and we will be just that.



*


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

A tribute to heroine Fathma n'Soumer..


----------



## Steve781

Why does Algeria care if Morocco controls Western Sahara. What difference does it make to you or anybody else? I'm not taking sides here ,I genuinely would like to know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Steve781 said:


> Why does Algeria care if Morocco controls Western Sahara. What difference does it make to you or anybody else? I'm not taking sides here ,I genuinely would like to know.


Western Sahara is not Moroccan to start with and the international court of la Hague have never found a concrete Moroccan past presence in that region to justify the Moroccan claim to that territory. Moroccan moved after the court rendering and occupied Western Sahara by force. In the UN the Western Sahara is entered as decolonisation conflict.
Algeria has no claim on the territory.

Algerian train engineers as deadly as the car drivers counterpart..




The day of the Benbella's presidency countdown started..


----------



## Steve781

Ceylal said:


> Western Sahara is not Moroccan to start with and the international court of la Hague have never found a concrete Moroccan past presence in that region to justify the Moroccan claim to that territory. Moroccan moved after the court rendering and occupied Western Sahara by force. In the UN the Western Sahara is entered as decolonisation conflict.
> Algeria has no claim on the territory.
> 
> Algerian train engineers as deadly as the car drivers counterpart..
> View attachment 146695
> 
> The day of the Benbella's presidency countdown started..
> View attachment 146696


But why is Algeria so interested? Why did you make an enemy out of Morocco over something which doesn't affect you?


----------



## Ceylal

Steve781 said:


> But why is Algeria so interested? Why did you make an enemy out of Morocco over something which doesn't affect you?


African nation borders were drawn by the colonial powers without any regard to cultural boundaries. To safeguard the borders inherited from the colonial time and to avoid lifetime war between the new independent countries, the African Union Organization, now African Union put forward a chart to its members to abide and recognises these colonial borders as legitimates. Morocco as a member is a signatory of the chart.
Algeria cannot allow Morocco to break that sacro saint rule. Even Morocco's allies ie Spain, the US and France don't recognize Morocco's sovereinty of the Sahara.
Algeria don't consider Morocco's as her ennemi or a threat to her, while Morocco does think Algeria is a threat and an ennemi to her self existence.
If Algeria was an ennemi of Morocco, she would have invaded that country for many reasons that would have been a cause for casus belli for many countries going from dumping tons of drugs to arming Algerian terrorists...
If you understand French, arabic and English,..some of the 70's actors speak of the western Sahara at the end of the taping ,in this recent video just made by Al djazira as tribute to 60 th Anniversary of the Algerian French war..
[video]


----------



## Ceylal

After Burkina Faso crowd chased Blase Compaore from power,these 12 African Presidents are still glued to their seat after violating their respective country's constitution..




IN the light of the just celebration of the 60th year of Nov. 1st..some historic pictures...









The Berbers of North Africa..A documentary..
[video]


----------



## Steve781

Ceylal said:


> After Burkina Faso crowd chased Blase Compaore from power,these 12 African Presidents are still glued to their seat after violating their respective country's constitution..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN the light of the just celebration of the 60th year of Nov. 1st..some historic pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Berbers of North Africa..A documentary..
> [video]


Blaise Compaore, along with Gadaffi and Charles Taylor, was responsible for the civil wars in Liberia and Sierra Leone in the 1990s which killed more than a million in order to grab the diamond mines. He was originally put in power by France who disliked his ally Thomas Sankara.
Unlike us, the French have never really left Africa.
Françafrique - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Steve781 said:


> Blaise Compaore, along with Gadaffi and Charles Taylor, was responsible for the civil wars in Liberia and Sierra Leone in the 1990s which killed more than a million in order to grab the diamond mines. He was originally put in power by France who disliked his ally Thomas Sankara.
> Unlike us, the French have never really left Africa.
> Françafrique - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


The other thing the British left behind them is a full functioning of a local administration manned by educated locals, French didn't, a least in Algeria where a mere possession of a radio can lend you in jail or killed on the spot. The African countries are still French ruled and influenced. That is one ill that Africans can't get rid off.


----------



## Ceylal

*Souk Ahras street painting by youth volunteers...





Burkinabese chose not to take the Algerian route, and routed out their president...





Algerians might take Burkinabese example and derail Bouteflika



*


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian Islamic parties in disarray...*




*Morocco's King and his 4 NO on the Western Sahara question.*




*Morocco is not ready for the CAN 2015




(in the bubble) M6, sorry I smoked all the grass.*


----------



## Ceylal

*War of independance footage never seen before*
[video]


----------



## Ceylal

*The truth of French colonialism*
[video]



*The Berbers documentary.*
[video]


----------



## Ceylal

French foreign minister Fabius met Bouteflika


----------



## Ceylal

Moroccan verbal provocation toward Algerian turning viral and drugs dumping at her borders unprecedented and unusualy high!
Morocco's violation of international law can stay unanswered by the Algerian authorities. Morocco's was given the same worksheet than Jordan to destabilise her neighboring country. How long this worrisome last? Not too long if we take in account the recent Polisario troops mobilisation..


----------



## Ceylal

Algeria and Russia to expand their strategic partnership.


----------



## Ceylal

Bouteflika fell from his wheelchair...Huh, fell ill , flew to France for another Val to seek a carburetor tune up.

First Algerian Renault car produced....
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd...._=1427840587_b547c860d5f3cd5a868c42b5640fe647


----------



## Ceylal

Bouteflika transferred from the clinic to heart surgery hospital


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian women wearing the traditional haik,recreate Leonardo De Vinci, last super
http://i.huffpost.com/gen/2283168/thumbs/o-CNEALGERIENNE-570.jpg?6
Grafitty as mural art to take over Algerian street..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

The Algerian Government and communication in the 21st century..The media allied to Bouteflika shows the same picture, the same table, the same plastic carnation flowers made in China, the president in the same position, receiving a different guy...the Palestinian ambassador in this case...this Sunday, while in reality french press affirm that he is still in France, in Grenoble. Sure he left the clinic where he was receiving care to a heart facility in the same town...Which made French and Algerian worried..The French a little more though...




On the first page: Val De Grace closed
in the bubble: My opinion, it is the end, certain that, the Grenoble Clinic will be closed too





CAN 2015, Algeria played Ethopia
In the bubble:
the first guy: What is the score?
the second guy:
I don't know yet..I haven't yet read the Dauphine libere (the 1st newspaper to announce Boutef arriva to Grenoble)


----------



## Ceylal

Stairs take colors in different part of Algeria....A local idea , started in the town of Souk Ahras, is taking the whole country by storm..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

For the Arab speakers , a window on the Algerian history..
[video]


----------



## Ceylal

Ali-Yahia abdennour, predict the fall of Bouteflika before April 2015, in a press conference given in Montreal Canada.


----------



## Ceylal

*Bouteflika hospitalised in a small clinic in Grenoble, France*




In the bubble: That's all we can afford, with less than $80 the barrel..


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ceylal said:


> Ali-Yahia abdennour, predict the fall of Bouteflika before April 2015, in a press conference given in Montreal Canada.
> View attachment 153374


The term ‘Berber’ derives from the Greek barbario and the Latin barbari from which Arabs derived the term ‘barbariy’, meaning primitive or foreign. - See more at: Minority Rights Group International : Algeria : Berbers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*@ blackeagle,*

BLA BLA.......
I know you will show up somewhere, that why I left you a 20 min film, and in Arabic...to learn about Algeria and her people. That will have saved you a lot of calories for the lean times that are approaching the " will do anything" for food..kingdom

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

The after Bouteflika has started...






The opposition calls for early election to replace Bouteflika, but didn't say how to achieve it





The pro Bouteflika close ranks ....





The real test for the Algerian selection in Bamako, Mali today...


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ceylal said:


> *@ blackeagle,*
> 
> BLA BLA.......
> I know you will show up somewhere, that why I left you a 20 min film, and in Arabic...to learn about Algeria and her people. That will have saved you a lot of calories for the lean times that are approaching the " will do anything" for food..kingdom

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


>


I guess he exchanged his son for a sattelite dish... dixit ennahar tv! Can you come up with something better?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ceylal said:


> I guess he exchanged his son for a sattelite dish... dixit ennahar tv! Can you come up with something better?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


>


Is that all you have? It seems you haven't read the thread! 90% of the contained infos come from Algerian newspaper. 
The slums are the direct cause of the Arabs states fundinding the *FIS and the GIA, * in the 90's and displaced these people form their farms and small villages. I am glad you posted that video, that what the Arabs of service , your wren included, do to other muslim nation that were standing to European and American dominance. Algeria was first, and your kind failed miserably to put Algeria on her knees. You succeeded in Libya, and I see that in Syria your are not doing that hot, since yourself stopped fabricating and counting all day long the Syrian tanks your supposed bearded hyenas destroyed.
Going back to the slums, all those unfortunate people have been relocated and in brand new apartments complexes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Bouteflika full throttle since his last tune up in Grenoble, France.






Saidani the FLN big kahuna, struggling to keep the presidential coalition around Bouteflika.*




*Benflis and the opposition mouvement met with the European delegation




Private schools under the microscope




Mali-Algeria , CAN 2015




*


----------



## 1000

This thread Ceylal, Algeria fearing poor little Morocco yet you think you can teach all of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

1000 said:


> This thread Ceylal, Algeria fearing poor little Morocco yet you think you can teach all of us.


I didn't know that you have great sense humeur! Is this your joke of the week?


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian revolution history...
*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=755683391133842




*


----------



## Ceylal

Erdogan's visit to ketchaoua Mosque, built during the Ottomans.


----------



## Ceylal

The film "EL WAHRANI" on the Algerian war of independence has the local salafi up in arms.





Tunisian vote success seen by Bouteflika.





The Tunisian favorite is 88 years old
Bouteflika: I want the same, pills like his..


----------



## Ceylal

Algeria in the 70's


----------



## Ceylal

*Following a poll, Algerians are the happiest of the Maghreb*




in the bubble..who wouldn't with 1600 kms wide coast.
*Eradication of shanty town and relocation continues..





After the march of the Algerian police..*
Police unit re-assignement and dissolution of the republican guard corps.





African cup's drawing results...Algeria, Ghana, South Africa and Senegal in the same group.


----------



## Ceylal

*The year 2014 , event that marked Algeria..*.

World cup, death of Ebosse, qualification to CAN15



Boteflika re-election, Air Algeria crash and opposition movement to Bouteflika's rule..



Al mawlid ennabawi celebrated in the Hoggar.. 



Arab Spring in Tunisia, Libya, Egypt and Syria



Waiting on Bouteflika's beefed up constitution...


----------



## Ceylal

To up the thread...more info coming..


----------



## Ceylal

*Today :rememberingSakiet Sidi youcef Bombardment, Feb 8, 1958
[video]



*
for non french speaker, click sur CC.
*
*


----------



## Solomon2

Algeria begins plans to uproot Jewish cemetery
45 years after it was first desecrated, Algerian authorities leading construction project on site of Jewish cemetery in Oran.

By Haim Lev
First Publish: 11/1/2015, 10:48 AM





Jewish cemetery
Flash 90

A desecrated Jewish cemetery in Algeria has been taken over by authorities who are advancing a construction project on the site. 

The demolition of the cemetery in the coastal town of Oran marks the end of Algeria's once-magnificent Jewish community, who first came to settle in theAfrican country in the 14th century and expanded after the expulsion from Spain. 

Anti-Semitism began to grow in the 18th century and reached its peak duringWorld War II, when France was defeated by Germany, leaving Algeria under the jurisdiction of the pro-Nazi Vichy government. 

After World War II, Jews attempted to remain neutral during the Algerianstruggle for independence but found themselves the victims of attacks from both Algerian and French nationalists. 

The Jewish community, numbering about 30,000 people, continued its regular life, but in 1956 rioters started attacking Jewish property. Attacks quickly escalated and began to claim casualties. 

The security situation gradually deteriorated, worsening considerably in 1960 with the desecration of the Jewish cemetery of Oran. 

After the implementation of the Evian Accords, in which Jews were stripped of citizenship and protection under the law, as well as the start of massacres against the European population, Jews began to leave Oran en masse in 1962. 

In 1963, a year after Algeria gained independence from France, only 850 Jews remained in Oran. By the end of the decade, that number shrank even further. 

In 1975, the Great Synagogue was converted into a mosque and by the early 2000s no Jews were believed to have remained in Oran.


----------



## Ceylal

Solomon2 said:


> Algeria begins plans to uproot Jewish cemetery
> 45 years after it was first desecrated, Algerian authorities leading construction project on site of Jewish cemetery in Oran.
> 
> By Haim Lev
> First Publish: 11/1/2015, 10:48 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish cemetery
> Flash 90
> 
> A desecrated Jewish cemetery in Algeria has been taken over by authorities who are advancing a construction project on the site.
> 
> The demolition of the cemetery in the coastal town of Oran marks the end of Algeria's once-magnificent Jewish community, who first came to settle in theAfrican country in the 14th century and expanded after the expulsion from Spain.
> 
> Anti-Semitism began to grow in the 18th century and reached its peak duringWorld War II, when France was defeated by Germany, leaving Algeria under the jurisdiction of the pro-Nazi Vichy government.
> 
> After World War II, Jews attempted to remain neutral during the Algerianstruggle for independence but found themselves the victims of attacks from both Algerian and French nationalists.
> 
> The Jewish community, numbering about 30,000 people, continued its regular life, but in 1956 rioters started attacking Jewish property. Attacks quickly escalated and began to claim casualties.
> 
> The security situation gradually deteriorated, worsening considerably in 1960 with the desecration of the Jewish cemetery of Oran.
> 
> After the implementation of the Evian Accords, in which Jews were stripped of citizenship and protection under the law, as well as the start of massacres against the European population, Jews began to leave Oran en masse in 1962.
> 
> In 1963, a year after Algeria gained independence from France, only 850 Jews remained in Oran. By the end of the decade, that number shrank even further.
> 
> In 1975, the Great Synagogue was converted into a mosque and by the early 2000s no Jews were believed to have remained in Oran.


Bullshit!
Who do you think you take Algeria for? The cemeteries whether Jewish, or Christians have never been molested or uprooted in Algeria. Beside in the Jewish cemeteries , Algerian Jews that are buried there, What is the reason of a country uprooting her own citizens!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

Ceylal said:


> Bullshit!
> Who do you think you take Algeria for? The cemeteries whether Jewish, or Christians have never been molested or uprooted in Algeria. Beside in the Jewish cemeteries , Algerian Jews that are buried there, What is the reason of a country uprooting her own citizens!


Thank you for responding to my post. However, I thought you'd investigate this issue yourself, rather than dismissing it out-of-hand.


----------



## Ceylal

*THE OATH OF THE BRAVE




CHE GUEVARA ON THE ALGERIAN REVOLUTION




"THERE IS NO SUCH A BEAUTIFUL EXAMPLE"
#THE BATTLE OF THE ALGERIAN PEOPLE IS UNIQUE IN THE HISTORY OF OPPRESSED PEOPLE. THERE IS NO OTHER BETTER EXAMPLE OF COURAGE AND SACRIFICE THAN THE ONE GIVEN BY THE ALGERIANS. THE BATTLE THEY CARRY TODAY IS A BATTLE FOR LIBERTY, NOT ONLY FOR THEMSELVES, BUT FOR ALL THE OPPRESSED, WHERE EVER THEY ARE AND IN ALL CONTINENTS.
HENCE, IT IS OUR DUTY TO SUPPORT, AND WITH ALL THE MEANS IN OUR POSSESSION THE ALGERIAN CAUSE, BECAUSE IT REPRESENTS THE CAUSE OF THE ENTIRE HUMANITY#

*



Solomon2 said:


> Thank you for responding to my post. However, I thought you'd investigate this issue yourself, rather than dismissing it out-of-hand.


If it was true, the Algerian newspapers wouldn't be silent and wouldn't have been silenced. Rest assured that the Jewish cemeteries, Christians or other denominations, throughout Algeria are respected and protected like any cemetery in the country. They are still a lot of Algerian Jewish that live in the country, especially in Oran, normally, like any other inhabitant..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

Ceylal said:


> If it was true, the Algerian newspapers wouldn't be silent and wouldn't have been silenced. Rest assured that the Jewish cemeteries, Christians or other denominations, throughout Algeria are respected and protected like any cemetery in the country. They are still a lot of Algerian Jewish that live in the country, especially in Oran, normally, like any other inhabitant..


Given this article in an Algerian newspaper, how am I supposed to consider your response credible?


----------



## Ceylal

Solomon2 said:


> Given this article in an Algerian newspaper, how am I supposed to consider your response credible?


We live in an era where truth , bubbles out..use Google ...Algerian press is one of the freeest in MENA area...especially the one written in French....


----------

